# Official Raw Discussion Thread 03/12/2012 - Rock & Rap Connection



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

So tonight on Raw we get another Rock concert and John Cena returning to his rap gimmick for one night only! Also, Shawn Michaels, who was recently revealed to be the guest referee for Undertaker/HHH HIAC at WM with confront the Dead Man for the first time in a year!!!

:mark:


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

For all the UK viewers it's an *HOUR EARLIER.*

*1AM* it starts.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

herw we go(Y)(Y)


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> For all the UK viewers it's an *HOUR EARLIER.*
> 
> *1AM* it starts.


waaaa?! how come? thats awesome


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Looking forward to Taker/HHH/HBK very much, as for the Rock/Rap segments I just have a feeling they will be embarrassingly bad. Rock's super serious gimmick doesn't seem like a good fit for it and Cena's raps were always cringeworthy to me even at the best of times


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Werb-Jericho said:


> waaaa?! how come? thats awesome


Daylight Savings Time in America.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking forward to this tonight, more because of HBK/Taker than Rock/Cena; Its funny because not long ago i was more interested in Rock/Cena and wasnt at all enthralled by the possibility of HHH/Taker but now its the match im most looking forward to;

Hoping we get more Punk/Jericho tbh it seems a bit of an afterthought atm

Oh and im excited that it starts an hour earlier here in the Uk,thanks to you guys turning your clocks forward!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

FUCK YEAH EARLY TIME!

Sorry, just been up since 3am Ireland/UK time here and was dreading having to stay up till 2am.

I am a very happy man.

So it's confirmed that Michaels/Undertaker are going to have a segment?
Other than the concert and that, do you we know anything else that's planned?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> FUCK YEAH EARLY TIME!
> 
> Sorry, just been up since 3am Ireland/UK time here and was dreading having to stay up till 2am.
> 
> ...


A boring Diva's match. Cm Punk/Jericho. And Stone Cold Steve Austin returning.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

nba2k10 said:


> A boring Diva's match. Cm Punk/Jericho. *And Stone Cold Steve Austin returning*.


:lmao

Never. 

But it would be great having Austin, Rock, Hbk, Taker, HHH under one roof.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

One or two matches should be added to the Mania card tonight


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> One or two matches should be added to the Mania card tonight


What ones, though? Diva's match and what else? Some announcement about the GM match?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Rock/Cena needs something big to happen because right now the feud is underperforming beyond all fears pretty much.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah im not really feeling it right now. The whole build up for everything, except Undertaker/TripleH/HBK has been very bland. 

Atleast we have the Undertaker/HBK segment to look forward to. That will be GODLIKE!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shock said:


> Rock/Cena needs something big to happen because right now the feud is underperforming beyond all fears pretty much.


Agree with this 100% I am hoping the Rock Concert and Cena rap are better than alot of people are expecting (i will not hold my breath on that though) But my feeling is The Rock needs to physcially attack Cena tonight (or Cena attack Rock) either way something "new" needs to happen with the fued.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Shock said:


> Rock/Cena needs something big to happen because right now the feud is underperforming beyond all fears pretty much.


Like what?

They are having a sing/rap battle tonight for god sake.

What possibly could happen? They aren't going to touch with WM 3 weeks away still. They probably wont touch until the final RAW or maybe not even touch until WM.

They have said everything there is to be said, I can't think of anything else that could be said.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Like what?
> 
> They are having a sing/rap battle tonight for god sake.
> 
> ...


I'm all for Rock smashing the guitar over Cena's head without saying a word.

Cena raps. Rock shapes like he's about to burst into song, then cracks Cena Jeff Jarrett style.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

On the final Raw can we have Rock/Taker/Punk vs Cena/HHH/Jericho?

Dreams can come true


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Could we hear this tonight?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

This Rock/Cena concert rap thing makes me think they're not doing icon vs icon, they're acting like it's mvp and matt hardy, competing to decide who's better.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Seriously what I'm looking forward to the most is Ace picking his team for wm.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Could we hear this tonight?


Would be pretty cool if they both came out to their old entrances, Cena with that and Rock with his old Hollywood intro


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Seriously what I'm looking forward to the most is Ace picking his team for wm.


Yep and me! although i will be so disappointed if Christian isnt involved somehow! Im just a bit more doubtful with him not even being at houseshows like Del Rio has


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> Yep and me! although i will be so disappointed if Christian isnt involved somehow! Im just a bit more doubtful with him not even being at houseshows like Del Rio has


There is no chance Christian not being involved in that match.


----------



## c247268 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tonight raw.
Commercials, empty promises, and lame jokes.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Man, I hope Rock comes out in full blown Hollywood heel mode. The leather vest, and pants, the belt buckle, the whole 9.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

c247268 said:


> Tonight raw.
> Commercials, empty promises, and lame jokes.


nice first post. I think you will have a bright future on this hater board.


----------



## c247268 (Mar 12, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> nice first post. I think you will have a bright future on this hater board.


is the truth to real for you?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

c247268 said:


> is the truth to real for you?


You hate the show, we get it.
There are a lot like you.
If you feel it's going to be bad, then don't watch it.
Watch it and then comment on how bad it was.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> There is no chance Christian not being involved in that match.


Hope youre right, ive missed Christian on my TV! Christ im even missing Del Rio and Sin Cara so things must be bad! :no:


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> What ones, though? Diva's match and what else? Some announcement about the GM match?


Both GM's will pick there teams for Wrestlemania and Orton v Kane to be made official.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

THE ROCK concert III ... it's gonna be awesome.

And after the news about JR as a possible WM announcer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDmjZsRNWAU just watch this back at the 5:42 mark, awesome announcing.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

The Rock's voice is actually amazing,if you don't believe me then listen to when he sung 'what a wonderful world' for Journey 2!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> The Rock's voice is actually amazing,if you don't believe me then listen to when he sung 'what a wonderful world' for Journey 2!


The Rock is great at everything, tbf.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> The Rock is great at everything, tbf.


And thats the reason he's my inspiration!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> The Rock is great at everything, tbf.


This.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The Rock concert tonight will probably just be a face mockery of Cena.

Expect insightful covers such as:

People say you can't see me, cos Johnny boy aint got no weenie, John Cena has no wiener (set to the tune of Sweet Home Alabamba)

Hustle, Loyalty, R.E.S.P.E.C.T find out what kids mean to me, R.E.S.P.E.C.T Rock will whup me easily (to the tune of Respect)

And many more.....

The Rock will go blugrass whilst he whups Cena's candy ass!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry.. I had to.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

^Why?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Ryan said:


> The Rock concert tonight will probably just be a face mockery of Cena.
> 
> Expect insightful covers such as:
> 
> ...


oh my god I'm laughing just thinking of that :lmao


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll mark for Cena if he comes out to the thuganomics theme!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> ^Why?


I dunno, it just felt right. It just felt right.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm more excited about the HBK/Undertaker confrontation than I am about the Rock concert/Cena rap etc.

Undertaker and HBK have so much chemistry, everytime they interact in the slightest it turns out fantastic, so I cant wait to see what they have planned with them tonight.

I am interested in the Rock/Cena stuff because I'm just hoping that the feud can actually improve and move on from petty jokes, lackluster promos etc. Obviously with the concert and the rap we aren't going to get much more serious with that. But after the sillyness things can hopefully get seirous and hopefully Cena can actually sell the promo properly this time. And if it ended in something physical, all the better!

Jericho/Punk should hopefully get some more build tonight too. Last week building the two world title matches but just throwing them in a tag match was ridiculous. We know Punk/Jericho can deliver in all departments so I'd like to see a little more time dedicated to that feud and maybe the Sheamus/Bryan match too.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Boots to Asses! clap clap clap clap Boots to asses! clap clap clap clap


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I can't wait to see this Undertaker/Shawn Michaels encounter. I'm looking forward to it more than I am Rock Concert/Cena Rap thing. Unless Rock/Cena ends in a physical encounter, I'm not really that interested. Undertaker and Michaels are always gold together though.


----------



## Mexxecutioner (Jun 28, 2011)

If Rock comes out in his leather pants and leather jacket, I'll jump out of the window in excitement. 
Won't happen though. I hope we get something "special" tonight!

As my expectations are much lower this week, I think this will be a great Raw.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> And thats the reason he's my inspiration!


me too


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

looking forward to taker/micheals and punk/jericho, lol @ the guy that said stone cold was returning tonight, i almost jizzed in my pants for a minute though tbh


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Mexxecutioner said:


> *If Rock comes out in his leather pants and leather jacket*, I'll jump out of the window in excitement.
> Won't happen though. I hope we get something "special" tonight!
> 
> As my expectations are much lower this week, I think this will be a great Raw.


add his arrogant smile and I'll jump with you.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Be great seeing The Rock again. Cena...yawn.

Taker, HHH and Shawn should be good.

Likewise Jericho and Punk.

Looks good.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I liked The Rock better when he used to come out without worrying about moving units with his newest T-shirt on WWE Shopzone or getting shit to trend on Twitter. Can we go back to the $500 shirt wearing, cocky Rock?

I don't care about HBK/HHH/Taker at all.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

> Always such a dark cloud over my head when I'm in this building...I'm cursed here.


-CM Punk via Twitter


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

can the rock concerts even exist in the PG era?
it seems what actually keeping the rock from his past self is the shitty PG era according to wwe writer tom cassielo
a lot of ideas for cena - rock feud was watered down


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

^Who? Where? What?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Will Rock and Cena sing something together in the ring to warm up the crowed like Austin/Rock did in 2001? Then one or the other delivers their finish. Just gonna let this feud roll by till the big one.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

^I hope to god no.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> ^I hope to god no.


LOL, "hope" is a dangerous word to use on this forum these days as of late. :side:


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

Can't wait for what's next in Cena/Rock saga. I'm hoping it's Hollywood Rock that comes out , tonight. And that it's the Dr of Thuganomics that shows up.

2003 Rock vs 2003 Cena = Boss!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

It will be a great Raw


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Will Rock and Cena sing something together in the ring to warm up the crowed like Austin/Rock did in 2001? Then one or the other delivers their finish. Just gonna let this feud roll by till the big one.


Rock/Austin made that work to perfection. Cena would never be able to keep up.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Looking forward to Punk/Jericho, hopefully some chatter between the two, Rock concert/Cena rap and the Taker/Michaels segment. This should be a kick ass show.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

"Always such a dark cloud over my head when I'm in this building...I'm cursed here."



Kazz said:


> -CM Punk via Twitter


Nice to see Punk in a good mood as usual lol, he is my fave wrestler but he seems to be getting crabbier by the day!!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking forward to Raw.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone like to elaborate on what Punk said? How is he cursed in Cleveland?


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm excited this week for this show!!!

I'm looking forward to The Rock's concert and Cena's rap.

I was away for a week, gone in the south, so I've watched last week's RAW yesterday! Good show! Two RAWs in Two Nights! Awesome!

Hoping for a great show!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I seem to be saying this every week now but they seriously need to kick shit into gear. I really, really, really, really, _really_ hope this is a good show from top to bottom. Rock/Cena MUST deliver tonight for me, it just has to. Looking forward to HBK/Taker/hopefully HHH too lol and I'd like to see Jericho/Punk get back that momentum from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> I seem to be saying this every week now but they seriously need to kick shit into gear. I really, really, really, really, _really_ hope this is a good show from top to bottom. Rock/Cena MUST deliver tonight for me, it just has to. Looking forward to HBK/Taker/hopefully HHH too lol and I'd like to see Jericho/Punk get back that momentum from 2 weeks ago.


They do indeed. With such a promising card, it seems like they feel the hard works already done and are cruising along at the moment. Especially with Cena/Rock where the effort into building the actual feud seems prettty minimal.

Also something I find strange, the feud I was least looking forward to out of the main four is ending up being the one I definitly care more about. When it started, I didnt want to see HHH/Undertaker as last year the build was fairly terrible and I didnt think a whole lot to the match. But the intricate storylines, the three main guys all being intertwined, the HIAC, HBK as referee. Its turning into something special, and I can only assume that it's because those three guys specifically are making the effort to build this up, says a lot about the WWE creative team I think.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

If Cena comes out in a local jersey, a backwards cap and rocking his chains, I will mark. I'm not looking forward to The Rock rhyme farts with lady parts or whatever.


----------



## ha0lehuntah808 (Mar 29, 2011)

I dont like hbk as the ref because it takes away from the match itself when in the back of your mind your thinking if he will interfere. Also its a hitc match so the ref plays a minimal role anyway being that theres no dq. It even more makes me think hbk will try to screw one of them and that shouldnt happen especially because this is the 3rd match at wm between the two.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks promising but WWE knows how to fuck shit up.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Some interesting notes for Raw I found:



> WWE WILL have John Laurinaitis announce a number of superstars on his team on Raw tonight.Teddy Long will do the same this week on Smackdown





> The original plan for the HBK/Undertaker segment is for HBK to mess with Undertaker,and HBK talking about how good life is after retirement.





> The Rock/Cena concert/rap tonight will be done in a similar fashion as the Cena/Jericho "battle of the bands" a number of years ago.We will likely see Cenas rap first and then The Rocks concert at the end of Raw,followed by a post concert confrontation between the two.





> After seeing fans reaction to the Jericho-Punk feud compared to the other big matches at WM,both men are ready to step it up on Raw tonight





> With 3 big segments planned tonight(HBK/Taker promo,Cenas rap,Rocks Concert), no match is scheduled to last over 10 minutes.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

urgh i think i may as well forget watching Raw for wrestling then!! This is why i enjoy NXT and Superstars being on the TV in the UK; I love promos but i want to see decent matches!!!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

> no match is scheduled to last over 10 minutes.


Woooooooo


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

I dont get why people are glad we arent getting decent wrestling, if i want to just watch promos and bitching id watch the soaps!! Dont get me wrong, i do love the build up but the lack of action does mean i zone out at times


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

so, rock/cena each atleast 20 minuets
hbk/taker + hhh(?) 20 minuets
team picking for wm about 15 minuets
jericho/punk I hope atleast 20 minuets
bryan/sheamus 10-15 minuets

looks like a packed show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Punk/Jericho could really do with some promo time tonight but I don't see it happening because of everything else going on. This is going to be a real promo heavy show. HBK going troll on Taker sounds interesting lol. I hope Trips gets involved though. He'll be there, no reason not to. And I just know that Cena's going to pull an Eminem if he goes first lol. I _know_ it.


----------



## ha0lehuntah808 (Mar 29, 2011)

superfudge said:


> If Cena comes out in a local jersey, a backwards cap and rocking his chains, I will mark. I'm not looking forward to The Rock rhyme farts with lady parts or whatever.


Idk what ppl expect the rock to say then? Both guys are face so its hard for the rock to come up with new material to insult cena. Cena is basically saying the same thing every week too but because hes doing it a character we dont often see (more edgy, thuganomics, etc) ppl like it because its new for him. With the rock, everyone knows what his character is all about insulting his opponent but because cena is also face like I said, it comes off like rock being a bully. I blame the wwe writing team, if they really want a mixed crowd for wm why not have the rock turn heel?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Bryan and Sheamus are not getting 10/15 min promo. They wont be getting one at all...thank god.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

> Cena's going to pull an Eminem


What the hell does that mean?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

No matches will last over 10 minutes, so it will be the same as every week pretty much then? Whys is that a headline?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Rock/Cena sounds like it will continue down the road of both men making bad jokes about each other all the way to Wrestlemania lol.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

> Cena's going to pull an Eminem


What does that mean?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

If they're doing it battle of the bands style, does that mean Cena's just gonna rap one of his songs?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

bumped for hbk trolling taker XD
cenas rap and rocks concert
interested to see what jericho and punk are going to do 
on paper this raw is very good


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> What the hell does that mean?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

A-C-P said:


> No matches will last over 10 minutes, so it will be the same as every week pretty much then? Whys is that a headline?


That's the point.


----------



## ha0lehuntah808 (Mar 29, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> What the hell does that mean?


If u saw 8mile hes referring to the last battle wit papa doc. Basically he insulted himself then countered on his opponent. When it came his opponents turn he had nothing to say that hadnt been already said.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Starbuck said:


>


That's not very PG.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

ha0lehuntah808 said:


> If u saw 8mile hes referring to the last battle wit papa doc. Basically he insulted himself then countered on his opponent. When it came his opponents turn he had nothing to say that hadnt been already said.


Oh.

Well, I can see that happening. 

Rock's fucked then.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes I did go to a private college, Yes I did grow up in the suburbs, Yes I do work with charities, Yes I do wear fruity pebble shirts, Yes I do have a fanbase of mostly children, Yes I don't have any balls, Yes I'm here every week and you're not, Yes I like to smile at inappropriate times and yes I'm going to beat you at Wrestlemania. What you got, Dwayne? What you got?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cenas gonna go all out with a cavs jersey, a chaingang medallion, and his old basic thuganomics theme

and still get booed.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Yes I did go to a private college, Yes I did grow up in the suburbs, Yes I do work with charities, Yes I do wear fruity pebble shirts, Yes I do have a fanbase of mostly children, Yes I don't have any balls, Yes I'm here every week and you're not, Yes I like to smile at inappropriate times and yes I'm going to beat you at Wrestlemania. What you got, Dwayne? What you got?


"I'm leaving sacramento, sacramento here I go"


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone got any info on past Raw's in Cleveland?? The crowd their usually pretty wild?? If Taker comes out with the Gong music I hope they go NUTS for once like they did in the golden days of Taker. The 2nd promo for this years Taker/HHH match was epic... I dont mean the promo vid, I mean when HHH started to exit the ring, music goes off, everyones like Oh boy and then the lights go out and THEY GOOOOOO NUTTTTTTTTTTSSSSS!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Holy shit I forgot bout The Rock concert and John Cena rap.

Tonight is gonna be cringeworthy, but a damn good cringeworthy RAW it will be.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Yes I did go to a private college, Yes I did grow up in the suburbs, Yes I do work with charities, Yes I do wear fruity pebble shirts, Yes I do have a fanbase of mostly children, Yes I don't have any balls, Yes I'm here every week and you're not, Yes I like to smile at inappropriate times and yes I'm going to beat you at Wrestlemania. What you got, Dwayne? What you got?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Should be a decent RAW. 

I'm not looking forward to all the hate Cena is going to get on this forum, it doesn't matter if he cuts one of the best promos ever, he'll still get non-stop hate all the way until next Monday, then it'll just repeat in a never ending cycle. As always I'm excited to see Punk and Jericho go at it again, whether it be in the ring or some kind of verbal confrontation, it always makes for good television. Lastly, HBK/Taker should be something special as well. Like Starbuck I'm also hoping for a Triple H appearance of some sort.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't really see the point of the Rock/Cena segment, we all know they are going to make Rock look weak again against Cena and a rock conert while Rock = face is a no-go.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cena will do his rap and Rock will do his songs. I'll come on here after the show and see loads 'OMGZ CENA OWNZ ROCK AGAIN!!!!11111' Which probably wont be the case again!!!!!111111


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

how many times have I posted that eminem video and all of a sudden someone else posts it and it gets noticed? 

ITS BECAUSE IM BLACK, isn't it? Just say it. I can take it.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Cena will do his rap and Rock will do his songs. I'll come on here after the show and see loads og 'OMGZ CENA OWNZ ROCK AGAIN!!!!11111' Which probably wont be the case again!!!!!111111


Don't get your hopes up. WWE has been making Rock look weak against Cena two weeks in a row, the rock concerts while Rock was heel were awesome, a rock concert while being face doesn't work. Rock is going to look weak again.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

I will be so glad when the Rock/Cena match is over!! my interest has waned dramatically to the point that im more excited for every other match on the card (well apart from Show/Rhodes) but not that one!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

John Cena: I dress like a fool, I wear kneed pads to cut a promo and I think I'm cool? But hey, that's ohhh kaay, Wrestlemaina 28 I'd be kicking your ass all over the state

The Rock: If John Cena thinks he can beat The Rock, this fruity pebble ass must be high

John Cena: I may be a fruity pebble, but this fruity pebble has been with the WWE for 10 years. The Rundown? More like The Run back cause that's what your tooth fairy ass has done.

The Rock: Well John Cena I'm sorry that I came back home, because these people mean so much to The Rock. We on Team Bring It are men and Team Bring It don't take bullsh-

John Cena: Oh that's really clever

The Rock: Hey you Kung Pao Bitch The Rock wasn't done. BTW, The Rock wasn't done, trending worldwide.



Yeaaah, let's hope both men bring something new to the table tonight.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

^That's shit and they both aren't doing rap.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Can't say I'm interested in this little concert thing tonight. (N)

Might even skip Raw, hit the gym instead.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Brye said:


> Can't say I'm interested in this little concert thing tonight. (N)
> 
> Might even skip Raw, hit the gym instead.


Take a shower, hit the weights, get a clue


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPVB1COw0Gs&feature=related


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Take a shower, hit the weights, get a clue


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

The 8 Mile reference isn't too far sighted.
I can imagine Cena going down the track alright and then turning around with some random "fact" about Rocky; like Eminem did with Clarence (or whatever the guy's rap name was).



Cycloneon said:


> how many times have I posted that eminem video and all of a sudden someone else posts it and it gets noticed?
> 
> ITS BECAUSE IM BLACK, isn't it? Just say it. I can take it.


Sure, whatever makes you happy.

BTW, who the in the blue Hell are you?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Green Light said:


> Take a shower, hit the weights, get a clue


What's that from? :side:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Rock Concert? Fuck yeah


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Brye said:


> What's that from? :side:


Kevin Nash to CM Punk.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao I remember that.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Four more hours until Mr. Excitement kicks off RAW! ... Hopefully.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

It's 3 hours.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Alex said:


> It's 3 hours.


For America, it's 3 hours. RAW begins at 1 AM for european countries.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

But for us Canadian bacon lovers, its 3 hours. My bad!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

If it's being shown live in your country then it's three hours whatever time zone you're in lol.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Domenico said:


> For America, it's 3 hours. RAW begins at 1 AM for european countries.


Yes, that's still 3 hours as well.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Screw this timezone discussion.

RAW`s gonna be on tonight whether its 3 hours or 500 hours!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Pumped for raw to be honest. Can we please get less commercials?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

nba2k10 said:


> Pumped for raw to be honest. Can we please get less commercials?


The amount of commercials is absolutely ridiculous, I agree.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

But they makin' money!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Back in the attitude era, did they ever take breaks when a match was going? I can't remember.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ha, just noticed "Gridiron Gang" is on TV in an hour, might have to watch that to pass the time till Raw


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Back in the attitude era, did they ever take breaks when a match was going? I can't remember.


Never in the middle of a match. 
RAW back then still had a lot of commercials, but to cut to commercial in the middle of a match is retarded.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Raw is in 2 and a half hours right? The whole daylight savings thing is over now, right? If so, then finally I can get an extra hour of sleep in.



1TheGreatOne1 said:


> Never in the middle of a match.
> RAW back then still had a lot of commercials, but to cut to commercial in the middle of a match is retarded.


Atttitude Era dick riding level:Rockymark316AE

Seriously, I've seen tons of RAWs from that era where they took breaks during matches.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> Never in the middle of a match.
> RAW back then still had a lot of commercials, but to cut to commercial in the middle of a match is retarded.


Yeah.

But I'd rather have all them ads, than to cut to one in a match.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> Raw is in 2 and a half hours right? The whole daylight savings thing is over now, right? If so, then finally I can get an extra hour of sleep in.


As far as I am aware you are right, it's been reported earlier in the thread that it starts an hour before usual.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

looking forward to rock/cena and hopefully taker will make me care about hiac.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Raw is in 2 and a half hours right? The whole daylight savings thing is over now, right? If so, then finally I can get an extra hour of sleep in.


Roughly that time. (it's 41 minutes past the hour here) so in 2 hours and 19 minutes we have RAW.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

R-Truth needs to try and "run for president" again


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I don't understand why John Cena is all of a sudden better than The Rock but Cena better quit it out and the Rock better pick it up and start being original again, enough with the lame scripted sounding Rock promo where he hits all his check point lines and tries to get some jokes about Cena in there.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

I actually think both Rock and Cena might have a problem here. Rock is a face and naturally can't get heat from the crowd, which IMO is largely what made his first two Rock Concerts. 

Secondly Cena has already rapped to The Rock. I can't see how Cena can do a rap without repeating himself. He's got some new material with the wrist lines stuff, but other than that I see him talking about how The Rock left us, crappy video's, tooth fairy, his dancing tits, size of his penis - He's already done all that. I'll give Cena 100% credit if he can come up with new material here.

I hope they have a segment each. I can imagine both being in the ring together and alternate between rap/song. That would be SHOCKING. Wouldn't suprise me though, as that suits Cena. With a 'concert' you need to go on a role, i.e sing several songs back to back. A rap can be short and sweet - you can do 3 or 4 fifty second raps no problem. 

Still, I'm looking forward to it. I think Undertaker/HHH/HBK should close the show, or maybe even Punk/Jericho. Rock and Cena need to be out of the ME for a week IMO.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

^^Hope they don't make The Rock start first this time.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Well didn't Rock start first last week? With those three promos


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Can't wait for the Rock in concert lol. Gets me every time.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

tonights hof inductee

[hide]

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/mil-mascaras

[/hide]


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking forward to Taker/HBK, hopefully Trips get involved. Hope Jericho/Punk gets promo time as they sorely need it. I'm interested in how exactly the Rock/Cena thing will go. I'd love it if it was like a classic rap battle, where they are in the ring at the same time dueling.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> tonights hof inductee
> 
> **** hidden content ****


Wasn't that announced during their Mexican tour, months ago? I thought it was.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Well didn't Rock start first last week? With those three promos


Live?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Yep but apparently tonight is when they officially announce it on television


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

I hope Rock/Cena isn't in the main event slot again. Do they really need it?

I'd like to see them give that valuable timeslot to Punk/Jericho this time. Probably won't though.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I do not see the diva wrestle on raw tonight.

Eve Torres go to kiss the miz then the miz beat down on Zack Ryder. 

Alberto Del Rio and Mark Henry beat Santino and Khali.

Kofi Kingston beat Dolph Ziggler.

Christian beat Ezekial Jackson.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

LEAVING SACRAMENTO.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

More Rock bashing by Cena Fans.

More Cena bashing by Rock Fans.

Both claiming that their respective leader of their cult following had the better performance.

There you go. I just booked your entire RAW tonight. Rep please lol


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't wait to see the Undertaker, and elated to see the early start for UK viewers!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Send Cena to do his crap in the first segment, so people will forget about it by the end of the show, then Rock Concert 3 in the main event.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

early start for Uk viewers?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

"The Kung Pow Bitch has no class~
So he can just kiss *the people's ass~~*"

I'll admit, hopefully Rocky's concert will include some relevent shit, cause his Hollywood Heel gimmick was priceless.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

kokepepsi said:


> early start for Uk viewers?


Yes. Since America has Daylight Savings Time, our clocks were pushed an hour ahead.

...Wait... if they were pushed an hour AHEAD, then wouldn't that mean that it would be a LATE start? Cause it would be 9 by now without DST.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

These are the two guys I wanna see show up tonight.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HERE WE GO.

Edit: Wait wat. NXT.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> More Rock bashing by Cena Fans.
> 
> More Cena bashing by Rock Fans.
> 
> ...


sigh i know!! is it just me who is bored of these threads just bashing each others fans? or perhaps im just tired of Rock and Cena altogether!



ashes11 said:


> Can't wait to see the Undertaker, and elated to see the early start for UK viewers!


Totally agree with this statement! Undertaker/HBK is one of the main things im looking forward to tonight (Punk/Jericho the other one) and even better that it starts in an hour!!   Feels almost respectable


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

NoyK said:


> HERE WE GO.
> 
> Edit: Wait wat. NXT.


People keep saying it's an hour early.

No. It's an hour late, lmao. It's only 8 EST right now. hahaha


----------



## BigFatRoss (Mar 12, 2012)

Cant wait for raw here! Gonna be a fuuun show tonight guys!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

oh shit yes, my body is ready for a rock concert.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Am I wrong for not being interested in bryan/sheamus AT ALL?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

No , sheamus sucks dick


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> Am I wrong for not being interested in bryan/sheamus AT ALL?


You're not wrong for it. I wasn't very interested in it a few weeks ago, either, but I've warmed up to it and I think it could be one of the surprises at WrestleMania. It's nice to see WWE giving the spotlight of a WrestleMania world title match to two of their younger talents that will likely be the future of the company. I think this match may just surprise quite a few people at WMXXVIII.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

According to Rock, place is sold out tonight.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

> Cleveland. RAW. 100% sold out. Team Bring It - time to have some fun. #RockConcert












PWTorch:


> PWTorch reader Brian ifrom Cleveland is at the Raw TV taping and noted *there is no tarping in the arena other than the normal area behind the stage. It's a full house.*


GET READY...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Of course its sold out.

Rocks in the house.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

"The Rock says Cleveland is totally lame, how did this dump get the hall of fame... The Rock has to say ah shucks, cos Cleveland doesn't rock no it totally sucks!"


----------



## c247268 (Mar 12, 2012)

if out of the blue they had some sort of battle royal with just smackdown stars on the sci fi network during a rock or cena promo id probably watch it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If anyone gets bored during this Raw, Bulls/Knicks on ESPN.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> early start for Uk viewers?


It's 1am for the next two shows (including tonights). Daylight Savings in America (or well, wherever the fuck the show is at least).



Natsuke said:


> Yes. Since America has Daylight Savings Time, our clocks were pushed an hour ahead.
> 
> ...Wait... if they were pushed an hour AHEAD, then wouldn't that mean that it would be a LATE start? Cause it would be 9 by now without DST.


Nope!
For (the sake of debate we'll go with the east coast time zone). In say... New Jrrsey it's 5 hours behind GMT. It normally starts at 2am here and starts at 9pm in NJ, since the time switches an hour forward there (but not here), it'll be shown one hour later, meaning 10PM, but So, if they're putting their clocks forward one hour (but we don't change our time), it'll still be 10pm when RAW starts there but will be 1AM here.

Their time went forward on Sat/Sun. So basically where six hours ahead, rather than five, hence us being an hour "earlier" for two weeks.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Disappointed at no Willie Nelson guitar replacement tbh.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Disappointed at no Willie Nelson guitar replacement tbh.


Haha.

That damn Austin.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> PWTorch:
> 
> 
> GET READY...


I really do hate that shirt LOL the original one was GOLD but this.... better than Cena though haha. Saying that, still got a dreadful feeling about tonight, I really do. If Cena comes out to thugs clothes and music, fuck this shit. Just another failed ploy to make Cena look cool against The Rock. Hope that guitar is in pieces tonight, with Cena on the receiving end of it.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

#RockConcert


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cena needs to come out to Basic Thuganomics for me to give a fuck about anything he does tonight.

Ok, not really. But it'd be awesome. Hopefully HBK makes me feel a little better about him being the ref.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Cena needs to come out to Basic Thuganomics for me to give a fuck about anything he does tonight.
> 
> Ok, not really. But it'd be awesome. Hopefully HBK makes me feel a little better about him being the ref.


This.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh...to sit up and watch or to go to bed and watch tomorrow...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If Rock rhymes something with twitter, :flip, if Cena can only talk about Rock's absence...:flip. Well, let's do this, I guess. (Y)


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Oh...to sit up and watch or to go to bed and watch tomorrow...


I'm in the same position :lmao

The Rock HAS to wear sunglasses.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

So its on 1 hour earlier than usual, meaning it will begin in 20 minutes from now?

Edit: Found the answer on page 1.... let the show begin.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Man this Uk/Savings time thing is a mindfuck 

It's starts in 17minute like it always does in the states


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Omg 18 more minutes. Hbk/HHH/Taker/Rock/Cena/Stone Cold Steve Austin in the same ring


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Do we need to suffer through yet another 30 minutes of Rock/Cena WM Promos? I guess we do. #Uncreative


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start? i dont wana miss this concert.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

For those who didn't hear:


> WWE WILL have John Laurinaitis announce a number of superstars on his team on Raw tonight.Teddy Long will do the same this week on Smackdown





> The original plan for the HBK/Undertaker segment is for HBK to mess with Undertaker,and HBK talking about how good life is after retirement.





> The Rock/Cena concert/rap tonight will be done in a similar fashion as the Cena/Jericho "battle of the bands" a number of years ago.We will likely see Cenas rap first and then The Rocks concert at the end of Raw,followed by a post concert confrontation between the two.





> After seeing fans reaction to the Jericho-Punk feud compared to the other big matches at WM,both men are ready to step it up on Raw tonight





> With 3 big segments planned tonight(HBK/Taker promo,Cenas rap,Rocks Concert), no match is scheduled to last over 10 minutes.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

No match longer than 10minutes
YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Sooo glad to be off work tomorrow!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

> With 3 big segments planned tonight(HBK/Taker promo,Cenas rap,Rocks Concert), no match is scheduled to last over 10 minutes.


Pretty much cementing that this will be an extremely promo heavy RAW, which is needed considering the progressive build up to Mania happening over the next few weeks.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> These are the two guys I wanna see show up tonight.


"Don't boo the cops they're your cops" - one of the most underrated linesin Rock's career 

Also "Arrest him! He's guilty of shovin' chicken McNuggets straight up his ass". Even JR couldn't hold his laugh lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Hope tonight is good. I really wanna see this Jericho/Punk feud finally take off. They haven't really done anything yet.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

As much as I liked Thuganomics Cena, I don't give a shit about this concert/battle. Unless Rock has a guitar and pulls a Jarrett, shit is gonna be corny.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I stopped playing Mass Effect 3 for this....better be good.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Leavin' Wrestlingforum
Wrestlingforum there I go
Leavin' Wrestlingfoum
Wrestlingforum there I go
They got some moronic posters
That make me wanna bang my pinkie toe
We need a remedy for this stupidity
This place is so fucked for the rest of infinity
Leavin' Wrestlingforum
Wrestlingforum I won't stay
(Check this out, check this out)
But when Cena beats Rocky, I'll be sure to come back on that day!
(WF: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO)
But when Cena beats Rocky, I'll be sure to come back on that day!

(Very rough around the edges, but yeah....)


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Glad it starts early. Can't wait for this, hoping we get some more story on why The Undertaker has actually shaved his hair off and I hope to see it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

5 minutes,


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Dont stay for raw ofte, but 2 weeks in a row I WILL stay yp as its an hour early. So kind of pumped. Only two weeks left for mania hope rock picks up even more.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I hope Rock's shaved his goatee.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Cena's rap is starting the show off.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

I really don't get why cena's rapping, he's not that gimmick anymore  

He doesnt at the very least even have a chain gang anymore.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cena better have some good stuff
Last promo was good shit

dwane ain't got a johnson LOL


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

I predict he'll rap about tooth fairy, via sat, wrist notes, Rock left us ect


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> I really don't get why cena's rapping, he's not that gimmick anymore
> 
> He doesnt at the very least even have a chain gang anymore.


Same reason Rock is singing. He's not hollywood heel either.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

If Rock breaks his guitar over Cena's head I will mark the FUCK out.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Wooo!! C'mon Rocky!! don't let us down this week baby, please, please don't let us down.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

We don't need a guest star. What the fuck.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Here we go people


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Guest host? WTFBBQ?!?!? DO. NOT. WANT.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a feeling alot of people don't know Raws starting early. Well it sucks to be them! LETS GO!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't have good feeling about this concert from Cena or Rock, hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

This episode has potential to be really awful. Hopefully it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

lets get it on


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Check out the signs! nice


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Packed house. Cleveland (Y)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This Cena/Rock musical has the potential to be god awful. Hopefully it doesn't end up this way.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I can't remember the last time I was so nervous for a Raw.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Hopefully Brodus Clay interrupts Cena's rap


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Get out the ring Jerry, you're not relevant.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy shit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit. I think I just marked out at Cena's old music.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

OH SHIT!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

I miss that old theme.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

YES! Thuganomics theme, old school Cena.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

oooo snap


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

OH MY GOD!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jerry Lawler saying Thuganomics is just wrong.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

King, I'm pretty sure Jericho & Cena had a Rock Vs. Rap battle back in 2005, so this isn't the first time buddy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Old school Cena!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Omg im marking out Johhhhhhhhhhan Cenaaa


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL at Cena. :lmao


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

holy shit!!! im marking bro


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The Doctor of Thuganomics is back! Holy shit I'm marking out.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

forum crash in 3..2..1


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

i hope king challenges michael cole to a re-match at mania


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh my god! thuganomics amazing!!!! haha im marking out


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OH SHIT no pop


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Word Life


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

OMG IT'S 2004 CENA :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

old school cena


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Marking out like it's 2003 again. OMGGG


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats when Cena was good


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

There looks to be a lot more signs than usual.

Shit, even Thug Cena is getting booed.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

As WM build-up goes, this is pretty cringeworthy.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Little blast from the past here. He still pulls off that look fairly well...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YAS


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Holy shit.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

YES!! Classic Cena!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

OH MY GOD..


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

I just marked the fuck out.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh snap full heel entrance too.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

still don't see the point to this.

Just doing shit to do it


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

old skool cena


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Old Cena theme. Me like.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*OLD CENA FTW*

Too bad the new Cena sucks.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

rock took his talents to south beach? He lives there?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Thuganomics!!!

There was the guranteed Lebron mention.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

lebron first line! lol


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Thuganomics broke the board.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

He looks like he's playing the old John Cena for Halloween.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> There looks to be a lot more signs than usual.
> 
> Shit, even Thug Cena is getting booed.


Because the fans arn't fooled. You can re-wrap him, but they know he's still the same Cena


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Seriously, it is. LOL!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

dxbender said:


> For those who didn't hear:



So far, the Cena going first part came true. Now we wait till the end of Raw to hear the rocks concert...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Ugh.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, I feel bad for John Cena... what is this... 1999? This is really really LAME


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Lololol uch:


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

It's a mark out moment bro!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

He really looks just like he did in 2003


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh noesss where is super cena? No more purple, red, white shirts!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow It's been a long time since I've seen this Cena. This gimmick was fine for Cena in his 20's but he's outgrown this.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm marking pretty hard for old school Cena here. Wow.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ok, the boobies and cleveland steamer punchlines where pretty good


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

holy fuck  Fried chicken shit


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Fucking loving this XD


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay, we get it, you're a ******; time travel Cena, go gurlfriend!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cena admits he doesn't have balls.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Oooh, he said shit and nuts.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

zing!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

That was pretty good.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Cleveland steamer? ... Fuck me, I actually like Cena now.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rock indeed did have "boobie" surgery back around his feud with Foley.

Cena went hard right there.

It got real personal, IMO.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

I was so happy to see Cena as a rapper again with that theme. I marked out


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

He brought the pec surgery up, props!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

oh my gawd. lol that was so great.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

and now we wait 2 hours for the rock


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Chicken Shit? Not very PG.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Annnnd Cena wins. Goodnight folks.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I miss this Cena.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

Seriously, that was embarassing. Like, i almost turned it off. Look, a ****** from 1999!!!! Wheres Limp Bizkit at!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Terrible rap... lol


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

I marked out lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

14 yo me is marking out for Cena right now.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This guy need to stay


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I marked out.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

If the Rock Concert is that bad, I'm going to be profoundly depressed.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

damn even thuganomics cena gets booed, damn, that should prove he needs a heel turn bad


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Lame, [email protected] shirt, cheap sympathy, and the fake accent? :lmao


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

That was actually good by Cena. Somebbody needs to tell him rappers don't wear throwback jerseys and fitteds anymore, though. Can't wait for the Rock concert.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

John Cena just placed a bar pretty high. 

#Boobiesurgery.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Sky Sports just cut the sound off for a pretty long time there and just show some kid and his mom and both of them looked very unhappy.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I marked for the Doctor. Cant lie.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Seriosuly, if the guy actually did grow up with a street/ghetto accent, fine.

But it was so fucking painful to listen to that idiot say "yo'". At least try to fucking prounounce words (or slang) properly before you embarrass yourself.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, I can't even hear what Vickie is saying, that's how loud the boos are


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Beast ass rap by Cena then a Ziggy match ? GREAT START TO RAW.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

I just marked out....old school cena


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

That wasn't very PG by Cena.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Some cheers for Ziggles


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

is this 3 hour Raw?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

That was pretty corny, but I'll admit, I liked it. Soccer moms around the WWE Universe are all sorts of pissed right now.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler is getting buried :lmao


----------



## THE_BRIAN_KENDRICK (Jan 22, 2009)

That's the Cena I was once a fan of!!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

And [email protected]"*I don't have balls*" :lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I just marked the fuck out for the music, and that rap was actually pretty damn good.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Sick promo by Cena
BITCH TIT REFRENCE MADE ME MARK AND WHAT?


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Can't wait to hear the pop from Miz in his home town


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

vickie is sooooo hot


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Ziggler has about a .000001% chance of winning this match by pinfall or submission.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena fucking killed it on the mic.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

1st i thought cena was winning at mania
idk anymore now.. he's upstaged the rock every week so far.. rock better bring it


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Poor Ziggles. You know this won't end well for him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok, I like Sheamus, but let's not bury Ziggler here. At least let him have a good showing.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Is it already time for Ziggler to get buried? Jesus


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome stuff. So sad that Cena is only doing all this in his feud with Rock. Where is all this year long Cena?


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Seriously some of you liked that? That was so cringe worthy I had to turn the channel.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Is that like.. it? Old school Cena was awesome but would of preferred them in the ring together when they did their bits.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Interesting start to Raw, Cena was decent..


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so attacking miami is a good move?
esp when he will be there in 3 weeks in his biggest match ever?


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

cant lie, i always liked word life.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nut Tree said:


> Can't wait to hear the pop from Miz in his home town


And then whatever they do to humilate hime after that.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hopefully Cena keeps this intensity and doesn't continue his bipolar self and come out smiling next time we see him


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

wwffans123 said:


> is this 3 hour Raw?


No. Two hours and about 5-15 minutes.

American went and set their clocks forward by an hour. Hence why it starts at 1AM here


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Old school Cena made me cum.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I liked how they mentioned that Old School Cena is trending world wide, too bad this is the last time we'll see of Old School Cena.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

John Cena has my attention right now, hope Rock brings it.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Cena: I just marked out*

This is what alot of people wanted. Old school cena. Did you hear the cheers?? It was amazing and I was thoroughly entertained. Thoughts?

Ps chicken shit? Did he say that?? That was crazy


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Lame, [email protected] shirt, cheap sympathy, and the fake accent? :lmao


LOL!!! That was fucking dreadful, mid-card material at best. Hollywood Rock would not just own the fake thug, he would send him packing out of the WWE. Damn that was shit... at that's the best he's got??? That's Cena at his very best??? Fucking LAME!!! HAHAHA :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Attitudinal....I guess that's code for when Cena was interesting...


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

opening match!
cut to break!
SUPERSHOW!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dang I marked for Cena, but that will be the only time. By the way he got booed heavily


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

"The first ever Raw rap and rock battle..."

HEY, REMEMBER THAT JERICHO/CENA BATTLE OF THE BANDS IN '05? YEAH ME NEITHER.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

cmp25 said:


> Seriously some of you liked that? That was so cringe worthy I had to turn the channel.


Yes, we get it the past 3 times you posted; you mark for the Rock and will say the concert is the greatest thing since Jenna Jameson. We get it.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

John Cena single handedly making Vanilla Ice look like an intelligent rapper. THIS is why WWE doesn't make for good television. It would be so easy to go out to the ring and pick Cena's stupid arguments apart.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Ziggler is looking mighty orange tonight, STOP TANNING!


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena's rap was lame as hell.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

has anyone done a shoot on Rocks Tits before?


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Surprising that Old school Cena got booed out of the building..


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cena came out to Basic Thuganomics    FUCK YES. Decent rap, he wasted no time on LBJ and Tooth Fairy. Tried HARD to get Cleveland on his side and it sounded like it worked a little.

And now Ziggles is bumping like a damn rag doll for Fella. Good start.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

this has nothing to do with raw, but that van damme beer commercial was awesome!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Did you all just see that? John Cena DESTROYED the Rock..he's the greatest of all tim. THUGANOMICs...WORD LIFE.....The Rock can't come back from that. He don't stand a chance. Cena is a GOD!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So god damn sick of that Just For Men commercial with that squealing bitch dancing with the guy. Isn't it about time to retire that horrible spot?


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

All thats done is remind everybody how much better WWE was back when Cena was his rapper gimmick, and bare in mind it wasnt half as good at the attitude era then, but still 10X what it is today.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> No. Two hours and about 5-15 minutes.
> 
> American went and set their clocks forward by an hour. Hence why it starts at 1AM here


Actually it's more like a 45 minute Raw, with a 1 hour 30 minute infomercial broken up throughout it.


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

Board crashed for the Dr of Thugonomics! I marked HARD!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Camille Léone said:


> Old school Cena made me cum.


You so nasty. lol


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

Aww why the hell did they have to open the show with the rap I missed. what did Cena say? Can someone fill me in?


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Did anyone else think that was eminem in the ring for a second... I mean his flow was unreal!

... nah to be fair a decent showing, few good lines but if Rocky doesn't absolutely murder that I'd be disappointed.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> "The first ever Raw rap and rock battle..."
> 
> HEY, REMEMBER THAT JERICHO/CENA BATTLE OF THE BANDS IN '05? YEAH ME NEITHER.


WHATS 2005 I THOUGHT WWE STARTED MARCH 12th 2012


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

Seriously, people LIKED THAT? I was embarassed for me... that was painful. Cena is really bad


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Commentary right now: "Guys, Cena swore! Did you hear how he swore? Right there in his rap! He swore! He said shit! Like we used to do in the Attitude era! Do you love us now, daddy? DO YOU LOVE US"


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Cena: I just marked out*

Omg if he did that last week in Boston, I would have clapped


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Cena: I just marked out*

Yeah I marked out a little. Their just pushin the PG a little more. 

Good to hear his old theme again


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Why are people saying Cena got booed? Looked like the crowd loved it to me..


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> Cenas gonna go all out with a cavs jersey, a chaingang medallion, and his old basic thuganomics theme
> 
> and still get booed.


kneel

all of you


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn, Sheamus is boring in the ring.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am so mad that I missed the Cena rap as I did not realize Raw started an hour early ffs.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Its a shame we wont see this Cena again for a while.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I predict Daniel Bryan interference.


----------



## Smackdown#1announcer (Nov 9, 2002)

I wouldn't exactly hate it if Cena held onto his old gimmick until Mania.....but who am i kidding? He'll lose the jersey and fitted by the end of raw


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

The Thuganomics were really good by Cena. That Cena, is cool. His current "Hogan of the 21st century" gimmick is in need of a change. 

lol @ Ziggler going under the ring. Ziggler is so awesome. So is Sheamus.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Attitudinal....I guess that's code for when Cena was interesting...


Yep.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, been a while since I've watched live, adverts are a nightmare


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

That's the cena I used to like. Dr of thuganomics was awesome. Wasn't his greatest rap but nice to see the good cena back. Let's see rocky reply !!! 

I can't believe they let cena say shit also..... Not so pg little kiddies


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Sheamus and Ziggler = good match

Dam can Ziggler sell!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn that left a mark.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

The rap was pretty awful at the start...until he ripped on Rock's pecks. Not really rapping but it was far more entertaining than anything he's done in a while, and the crowd loved it--it was back to the old sex jokes and poop as usual--but people like that.

This is probably the only way he'll keep the crowd on his side into Miami.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Cena: I just marked out*

Why? because of an old song and a shirt to get cheap sympathy? or for the lame rap with fake accent?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Pretty sure Cole's lap just got soaked in some type of liquid, his expression after the table moved was priceless.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Cena: I just marked out*

cena sucks


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Cena thinking hes eminem, fuck sake. Anyway it wasnt anything special.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Carcass said:


> Damn, Sheamus is boring in the ring.


Sheamus is boring at everything.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

How do you just cut away from a match like that? Lol.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AJ always has this deer in the headlights look, just looks out of place.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL Daniel Bryan!!!! :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

She's so damn adorable.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah WWE, we don't want to see the fucking match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I like Fella simply because he beats on his chest.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan :lmao


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Yes, we get it the past 3 times you posted; you mark for the Rock and will say the concert is the greatest thing since Jenna Jameson. We get it.


No I think the entire concert idea is terrible.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

DBryan is going to end up a woman beater.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

yeah Sheamus sucks...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"The feeling is mutual." :lol

But random they're going to him during a match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan keeping his girl in line. Such a man's man.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I am so mad that I missed the Cena rap as I did not realize Raw started an hour early ffs.


"rap"? You missed fuck all.

Cena tried to be "edgy" and didn't rap at all.

DB on abuse:
DID I ABUSE YOU HONEY?!
*AJ looks petrified*
um... no... not at all... 
DB: FUCK YOU MR INTERVIEWER!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

DB the GOAT. "The feeling is mutual"


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

DB like a boss


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well that was really uncomfortable. Bryan looked like such a jerk there.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sheamus bores me for some reason


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I've never been a fan of Sheamus but Ziggler has really grown on me lately. In my opinion he is above mid-card titles now and unless he is chasing the wwe championship he should always be in the upper-mid card. Ziggler really has moved onto the next level.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

That Rap was just.....wow.

Really bad.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think Vicky Guerrero ate Karma's baby.

Too soon?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

magusnova said:


> DBryan is going to end up a woman beater.


Holy shit, I think you've just discovered what's going to start the future Punk vs. Bryan feud.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Anybody else watching on Sky Sports HD 3 and having sound issues, it sounds a bit weird.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This Raw was taped? It sure seems like it.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Not gonna lie: I marked out for Surburbanomics Cena. I'm being serious too. The rap was good. Was he still getting booed????????? 

Bar was set pretty high. I actually wish Cena from 2003-2004 faced the Rock from 1998-2000, 2003. Talk about some hilarious moments. But nonetheless, expect the Rock to fall short tonight cause UNLESS HE IS A HEEL THE ROCK CONCERT CONCEPT DOESN'T WORK.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuckin' Ziggler just...damn, he just BUMPS like a madman.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena: I just marked out*

lol. It was cool bu the funniest thing is seeing people thinking hes back for good like that.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Missed Cena's rap, what he say?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lol at the people saying that oldschool Cena was good tongiht. That was a weak ass little rap he did and he looked like an idiot.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Botch.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Of all the guys in the WWE right now, Dolph is my favorite to watch wrestle. He's so good.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Billy Gunn outfit? lol


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Rock is gonna come out to the Hollywood theme


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

booooootch


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow, that was a sloppy transition after a good reversal by Ziggler.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Sky sports need to sort their fucking sound out on this.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

In 5 years super sheamus will be so unbearable people will miss cena


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

federerthegreatest said:


> Anybody else watching on Sky Sports HD 3 and having sound issues, it sounds a bit weird.


Yep. Annoying the shit out of me.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The face of every pre-teen who just typed "Cleveland steamer" into google.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

SporadicAttack said:


> Damn that left a mark.


shit looked painful. goof thing Ishmeal can take it.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Sheamus is boring as fuck.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Disappointing we're going to get Sheamus in a title match at Wrestlemania. But he's over, so that is probably why.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Shaemus took a 2 count??? Stop the fucking presses!!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

At least Ziggy gets a decent showing.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

There's something weird about this match. It's been good, but they've both looked exhausted from the get-go.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Why are people saying Cena got booed? Looked like the crowd loved it to me..


Did you hear the reaction when he came out?


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Cena: I just marked out*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> lol. It was cool bu the funniest thing is seeing people thinking hes back for good like that.


That will be the day


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Good match this im enjoying it!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Anarchy™ said:


> What the fuck was that?


He was probably supposed to go for that lame side slam finisher.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

king is corny


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Sheamus is good in the ring, and this is a good match... Ziggler is awesome though

P.S. DBryan is God!

" the feeling is mutual! " Lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I feel like I'm watching Raw from a few years. First I see Rapper John Cena and now I just saw Billy Gunn hit the Fame-Asser.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

This has been a really good match. I am pleased. Ziggler did not get buried" at all. One awkward "botch" if it was indeed. They haven't worked together before that I can remember is why....


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

Dolph is the new version of billy gun or what


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Cena: I just marked out*

It was kinda lame, Cena's rap was weak and he made no points except maybe the surgery on the boobies thing, though it's infinitely better than anything he's done since his rap last year.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ziggler is starting to look more and more like Billy Gunn with his pink shorts


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was out of no where.

Anyone see the black guy with the blue hat? He looks like he's only there because his son likes wrestling. He's probably a crip.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn, good match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Covered that pretty well and they got the crowd back, good for them

Dolph's head should be in the 5th row then.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

federerthegreatest said:


> Anybody else watching on Sky Sports HD 3 and having sound issues, it sounds a bit weird.


Yes, it sounds like it keeps changing audio channels randomly, it's annoying me.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That match went for too long to be honest. We all knew Ziggler stood no chance in hell in beating Sheamus but it still went as long as it did.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

chasing2009 said:


> Seriously, people LIKED THAT? I was embarassed for me... that was painful. Cena is really bad


It was good for nostalgia reasons. That's the Cena that originally got over and everyone loved.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Sheamus is boring as fuck.


^This


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jesus Christ, it looked like Sheamus almost knocked his head clean off.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Is Vicky the most over heel in the company? lolol

Also: If the Rock shows videos of Surbanomics from when he was a kid, talk about his large house, and joke about how ridiculous the core of the thuganomics gimmick is ala Kurt Angle/Y2J in 2005 that cause the crowd to turn on Cena in the first place, than it does have a chance to be good.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The Main Headliner said:


> Not gonna lie: I marked out for Surburbanomics Cena. I'm being serious too. The rap was good. Was he still getting booed?????????
> 
> Bar was set pretty high. I actually wish Cena from 2003-2004 faced the Rock from 1998-2000, 2003. Talk about some hilarious moments. But nonetheless, expect the Rock to fall short tonight cause UNLESS HE IS A HEEL THE ROCK CONCERT CONCEPT DOESN'T WORK.


Thank you for making sense.

Meanwhile, people are still angry that Cena is acting like a ****** from before. I'm sure they'd mark out for a guy who acted like he was oppressed by the white man in the Nation of Domination


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Wrestlemania tag team match.... PLAYA


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Good match with Ziggler and Sheamus there, I like the dynamic between AJ and D. Bryan


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Alex said:


> Yes, it sounds like it keeps changing audio channels randomly, it's annoying me.


And me, tempted to ask for a Yank stream as this is fucking irritating.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Cena: I just marked out*

nothing like showing your age by "marking out" to a grown man, acting like a ******...

Yep.. you guys are winners. When's the next $10 family sunday at KFC... one of you fans have to know.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

nba2k10 said:


> Sheamus bores me for some reason


Probably cause he has nothing going for him except a sick finisher and an irish accent.


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

Ace for President


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Let's go Team Excitement!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Now I know when I will be up getting my concessions at WM.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Theproof said:


> lol at the people saying that oldschool Cena was good tongiht. That was a weak ass little rap he did and he looked like an idiot.


They've been digging for reasons to jump on the Cena bandwagon for weeks. Don't ruin their fun now...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

that was a good match


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Ziggler is good but it's time for Vickie to go. She served her purpose in getting Dolph Ziggler heat when he couldn't. Now that Ziggler can draw heat himself he doesn't need her anymore. Time for her to manage someone else. She has done nothing for Swagger though.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

the only way rock concert can work today if he came out with his hollywood persona


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ziggler looked strong, that's the main thing.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Lame, [email protected] shirt, cheap sympathy, and the fake accent? :lmao


That's called a jersey dickweed, get with the times.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice match to start Raw. That Brogue Kick looked painful.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm expecting Rock to come out with the old Hollywood Rock clothing. Possibly the theme as well.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Quick question...*

The beginning of Raw... who was the ******? I thought it was John Cena, but even that jean short wearing man child has more sense to act like he is "urban" and wear a backwards cap, a chain, and a basketball jersey...


SERIOUSLY!!!!! Hornswaggle has more "street cred" then that thing. This is WHY... you can't wear a WWE shirt anymore without being mocked.


"Word Life... Yo"

Tupac just spun in his grave


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

You guys think we will get an appearance by Hawkins and Reks tonight?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Thank you for making sense.
> 
> Meanwhile, people are still angry that Cena is acting like a ****** from before. I'm sure they'd mark out for a guy who acted like he was oppressed by the white man in the Nation of Domination


Neither a ****** (or the other, correct term) has anything positive about it.
You want to act like a thug, you get treated like one.

The black Vs white thing had a gimmick going.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wait, this is TOTALLY unfair. A TAG TEAM match, that completely favors Teddy!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Cena: I just marked out*

It was underwhelming as hell. That was a weak ass little rap and he looked like a dork. He was much better in 2003 but I guess the fact that people are so desperate to hate on The Rock they will try to glorify everything that Cena does the rest of the feud.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Rag Doll Boy


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

I hope the rock uses his hollywood heel gimmick tonight, because if im not mistaking, he's gonna get booed to hell.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> That's called a jersey dickweed, get with the times.





Camille Léone said:


> It was good for nostalgia reasons. That's the Cena that originally got over and everyone loved.


Not true.

He still used to get booed for that when he was face. He's always gotten mixed reactions with different crowds.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

blarg_ said:


> They've been digging for reasons to jump on the Cena bandwagon for weeks. Don't ruin their fun now...


6+ years of the entire IWC hating his guts, and suddenly your people think we're finding ways to like him.

You rocky marks are fucking senile.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a feeling that they're going to play the rock dissing cleveland during the middle of his rock concert promo.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rock is going to be the main event hopefully


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

federerthegreatest said:


> Anybody else watching on Sky Sports HD 3 and having sound issues, it sounds a bit weird.





Ryan said:


> And me, tempted to ask for a Yank stream as this is fucking irritating.



Yeah I had this really nice looking stream but it was from Sky so I now I'm watching a stream with much worse quality but I can at least hear it.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> You guys think we will get an appearance by Hawkins and Reks tonight?


Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

I swear to god Ziggles is a ragdoll


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I think Cena will Rap again later on


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Cena: I just marked out*

seriously, that was the most pathetic attempt to be cool I have ever seen.

Pretty Fly For a White Guy... should have been playin


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena: I just marked out*



chasing2009 said:


> nothing like showing your age by "marking out" to a grown man, acting like a ******...
> 
> Yep.. you guys are winners. When's the next $10 family sunday at KFC... one of you fans have to know.


Internet insults on a WRESTLING forum? Lol.

I liked the rap. I expect a promo at the end of Rocks.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

And now the WWE Fast Forward brought to you by Viagra


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Holy shit, I think you've just discovered what's going to start the future Punk vs. Bryan feud.


With DB's entourage being Chris Brown and that one NFL guy that was taking shots at Punk. He should start wearing a wife beater to the ring.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

OJA20 said:


> I swear to god Ziggles is a ragdoll



He doesn't have bones, he has Slinky's.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Cena: I just marked out*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ui1tUS6Ho-c&feature=related


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Between Aksana and AJ, I'm starting to realize how much I really hate NXT season 3.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I think Cena will Rap again later on


"Again"? lol


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Cena: I just marked out*

Wow that was crap


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll mark if the Rock comes out to that long ass 2003 Backlash entrance.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Laurenitis!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If Johnny Ace never wears that again I'll be a happy man.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What's up with the delay? Are they scared someone is going to fuck up on live TV? If so, send them to Smackdown.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait, did they fuck up the stipulations? If Teddy won, Askana would have to go against Kane?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Fuck sake sky sports! Sort your sound out!


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

for some reason the gm of raw entertain me lol


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Carcass said:


> With DB's entourage being Chris Brown and that one NFL guy that was taking shots at Punk. He should start wearing a wife beater to the ring.


daniel bryan the vegan should team with michael vick


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

DAMN Santino is OVER


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And she's wrestling on live television again..fuck.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Ace commentary, should be good


----------



## Kananite 316 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dat pop for Santino.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Quick question...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ui1tUS6Ho-c&feature=related


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Aksana wrestling? Oh god.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

God I hate Santino


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

FUCK YOU WWE!
THEY SKIPPED JL'S ENTERANCE! FUCK YOU CUNTS TO HELL AND BACK


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

Santino should have a storyline head injury and come back as a split personality. Enter Boris Alexiev.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> 6+ years of the entire IWC hating his guts, and suddenly your people think we're finding ways to like him.
> 
> You rocky marks are fucking senile.


I haven't been impressed with ether Cena or Rock the last few weeks, but I have noticed a trend of people claiming that Cena ''owned'' the Rock. Cena didn't own the Rock, the Rock owned himself by being subpar. Cena just recycled the same claims he's been spewing for the better part of the year, and added a few vulgarities to his shtick to get a cheap pop. No selling Rock's serious promos last week isn't ''owning'' a damn thing...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Justin King aka Black Ref is back.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Cena: I just marked out*



Theproof said:


> It was underwhelming as hell. That was a weak ass little rap and he looked like a dork. He was much better in 2003 but I guess the fact that people are so desperate to hate on The Rock they will try to glorify everything that Cena does the rest of the feud.


I don't think you should go that far. Now I agree, the rap was not awesome or great. However it was...solid. Honestly if he didn't have to go much on city pop (if that's the right term, which I doubt) than it would have been better. Not only that, it went to the point where he went back to new cena and made dick/poop/gay jokes. 

If he avoided those, than this would of been a great rap however, Cena can be.....meh.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

whats up with Swagger's new hair style?!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Teddy Long's captain? Might as well hand over the GM spot to Johnny then.

And please don't let Aksana in the ring.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Awesome pop for Santino.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Cena: I just marked out*



Striker said:


> Internet insults on a WRESTLING forum? Lol.
> 
> I liked the rap. I expect a promo at the end of Rocks.


I bet you did... I bet you did


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Kananite 316 said:


> Dat mini-pop for Santino.


that pop was huge, what are you talking about?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

> Chris Jericho ‏ @IAmJericho
> Just found out some interesting information about @CMPunk ....A dirty little secret. #wwe #raw


Interesting...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Otunga and DAT baby oil.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Chris Jericho ‏ @IAmJericho
Just found out some interesting information about @CMPunk ....A dirty little secret. #wwe #raw


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

OH GOD, Aksana's gonna wrestle. No, no, I'm not okay with this.

Oh God, Aksana AND David Otunga? No, NO NO


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Haters please listen to and look at that reaction for Santino. He is this over for a reason.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

OTUNGAFLEX :mark:


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Chris Jericho ‏ @IAmJericho Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
Just found out some interesting information about @CMPunk ....A dirty little secret. #wwe #raw

Oh SHIT!!! What is it?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Otunga...gets a spot at Mania....


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hajduk1911 said:


> whats up with Swagger's new hair style?!


He proves that literally anything is botchable in WWE, including haircuts.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Omg this team teddy stuff is going to be boring at WM


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Why am I subject to the raw logo rotating on the screen for 2 minutes?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Otunga is the captain of the team?! hahahaha


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

They seriously need to give Otunga a new song


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did he get Randy to oil him before the match?


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

TURN UP THE VOLUME! ACE IS ON!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mark you deserve so much better than this fuckery.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Otunga is God. Fuck what you heard. He has the best body in the WWE. The ROck doesn't count.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mark Henry lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Surely Christian Del Rio and Henry aren't going to be captained by The Tung.fpalm


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I hated this whole Teddy/Ace storyline from the start, but now we have to deal with Otunga/Santino as team captains at WM...


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Santino's gonna get his ass kicked. Santino's gonna get his wig split.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao at them taking Aksana out of the match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SOMEBODY GON GET THEY ASS KICKED. I'm such a mark.

Playa's here!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Mark Henry: I don't need you. Don't cheer for me


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Cena: I just marked out*

It's true, It's damn true! WWE is getting what they want by the response Cena got after the rap. Congratulations WWE you have reconfigured Cena at the expense of Rock which I'm pretty sure was there plan after all. Maybe they aren't as dumb as I thought.


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

Tag Team Match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Evil Boss just pulled a screw job!!! WHOA!!! That is so totally not fair! 


Will SOMEBODY please tell WWE creative that the Evil Boss angle got played out years ago, please?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Ratings!
Dat Otunga physique!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh god please no Cobra for Henry


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Teddy Long gets a bigger pop than most of the roster...


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Mark Henry enters
SCARY BLACK MAN
ME SCARED

FFS, anti violence role confirmed


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Teddy is fucking OVER :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Teddy Long is over? Well I'll be damned.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

I fucking love Mark Henry

but he doesn't need me... he doesn't need any of us! 

Absolute Hero though!!!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Theproof said:


> They seriously need to give Otunga a new song



No way that song he has is so shitty it's great...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Interesting...


I hope it's not that he isn't straight edge, cause that means I shaved my head for no reason.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Did Teddy Long just get a pop? If this guy becomes Raw GM, I'm going to snap.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Mark you deserve so much better than this fuckery.


At least the man gets a WM check, he should after the great second half year he's had. Hopefully after that he gets to actually go home and heal.


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

Looks like they mixed Big Poppa Pump and Chris Masters gimmick and gave it to a rescued Kony kid.







Too soon?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Whatever happened to "Otunga pics time"?


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll never be able to take Jack Swaggerless seriously.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my fucking god :lmao
:lmao :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Cole "ARE YOU OKAY?!"


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

hahahahaha Johnny


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Here we Ho playa's


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> The Evil Boss just pulled a screw job!!! WHOA!!! That is so totally not fair!
> 
> 
> Will SOMEBODY please tell WWE creative that the Evil Boss angle got played out years ago, please?


We could, but they don't have the intellgence to come up with anything new


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Quick question...*

that was stupid. Hornswoggle is crap.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Quick question...*



chasing2009 said:


> The beginning of Raw... who was the ******? I thought it was John Cena, but even that jean short wearing man child has more sense to act like he is "urban" and wear a backwards cap, a chain, and a basketball jersey...
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY!!!!! Hornswaggle has more "street cred" then that thing. This is WHY... you can't wear a WWE shirt anymore without being mocked.
> ...


Look, I understand that you hate Cena but you have to give credit where credit is due. That was a solid rap. It wasn't great, it wasn't awesome but it was good for him. He was able to bash on Rock pretty well and if it wasn't for him going back to bad habits it could have been great.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

12 man tag match!? 

#SSSIIICCCKKK


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

what was the point of that match really?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a feeling that the undercard at Wrestlemania could be a complete clusterfuck.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, Mark Henry won. Hasn't happened in a while.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

At least that was short.

Did you guys see Playa's walk from down back to the announce table? Playa got mad style.:lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

RATINGS are skyrocketing right now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I have to watch that shit again. Johnny is the best :lmao


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

TripleG said:


> The Evil Boss just pulled a screw job!!! WHOA!!! That is so totally not fair!
> 
> 
> Will SOMEBODY please tell WWE creative that the Evil Boss angle got played out years ago, please?


WWE doesn't acknowledge the past ever happened unless it benefits them, therefore, the evil boss angle never happened.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

This match is gonna be such a clusterfuck. I can't wait.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Im trying to figure Cena out, he says the Rock is obsessed with his lady parts yet he's now said he wants Rock to blow him, massage his balls, give Rock a Cleveland steamer and then he wants to put his nuts in Rocks face*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

shoulder of the century by otunga!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

So much black on black violence.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

All this black on black violence.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Great run-in Kofi.

Even better one Truth. Sad black on black crime.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Otunga is taking people out...really? I can't..


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That finisher is so weak.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn Minority Night Raw in full effect :lebron:


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Next victim


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Man, Henry really can't sell that splash anymore.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

What's up with all of the Black on Black crime?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Andddd Kofi is buried. Shocking.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How is Henry the newest member, when logically him, Christian and Del Rio were already on his side from the Elimination Chamber segment?


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Alex Riley approves of this beatdown


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So basically "hey, he's white, kinda... okay, we can use him as the ragdoll".


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and the 3rd member..Otunga's mug


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

[Insert black joke here]


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Christian will probably join Team Laurinaitis?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Booooooooooring!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So everyone that should have been in MITB (sans fuckhead Otunaga) are in this masterpiece?


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Im a big mark henry fan haha. And his music suits him so much.


Edit: Is my sig gone? Haha


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

See Cena that's how you sell a feud, Teddy Long isn't stood there smiling at Mark Henry... take note..


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I have a feeling that the undercard at Wrestlemania could be a complete clusterfuck.


I concur. 12 man tag match? That just seems like desperation to get the entire roster on the card. Getting increasingly worried about The Rock/Cena and HHH/Taker as well, really.


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

-Cue Shameless plugin-


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

good to see Miz going back to his roots..maybe he should stay there


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

longest piss break at wrestlemania ever


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao those guys in the crowd really dig Henry's theme.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

imhd


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Henry take a bow! 

" I don't need you... Don't cheer me! "

Dam how does anyone not love him???


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Miz should turn face tonight.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

The Miz about to be buried on TV.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And I seriously need to see that Ace fall. Amazing. :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Christian will be on Teddy Long's team, I bet you


----------



## Kananite 316 (Jan 3, 2012)

ecabney said:


> that pop was huge, what are you talking about?


Yeah I was wrong to call it mini. Last weeks pop for him was better though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> So everyone that should have been in MITB (sans fuckhead Otunaga) are in this masterpiece?


Basically. And they added a few more slots (12 man match) to make sure more people get the Mania paycheck.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Why the fuck did they have Santino get his ass handed to him that quickly? They could have had all those run-ins during the match to make for a no-contest or something. Damnit, build the guy up with the belt.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Great showing from Mark Henry. Looks like those reports were untrue, thank god.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena: I just marked out*

Cena still sucks.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

lmao of how much the white guys in the crowd love Henrys themetune!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

because we need a recap in 40 mins


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wow they are really pushing the word 'attitude' with this Cena rap


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This "Attitudinal" thing is going to become agony very, very soon.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SHUT THE FUCK UP JERRY LAWLER.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Can Cena really call Rock a phony now that he's a Boston Sports fan sporting a Cleavland Jersey? What a suck up.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Am I the only one that thinks Vince is planning on giving Otunga a big push?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The Rock will rock your Cock on #Raw


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Ruthless Aggression.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Fuck. I just walked in. Looks like I missed Cena's rap? How was it?


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm happy that I missed the Cena Rap.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Attitudinal sounds like a medical condition.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmao :lmao those guys in the crowd really dig Henry's theme.


:lol yeah.

I remember when I ended a Smackdown show many years ago, and MVP was a heel. When he did the ballin thing, the blacks in the audience went crazy.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Why the repeat of the rap? This is not smackdown


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

WM 29 should be Mark Henry v Everyone else 

and he should win!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Basically. And they added a few more slots (12 man match) to make sure more people get the Mania paycheck.



Which is a shame because the MITB match was usually the highlight of Mania.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cena should have came out with a Miami jersey since he was gonna be booed anyway.*


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Cena: I just marked out*

Cena really SUCKS and he still got hilarious boos......


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The US Title has been useless for an entire month and a half.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Cena: I just marked out*

Rock fans be mad. That was entertaining, and he can pull it off because he still looks pretty much the same as before. Lets hope Rock doesn't come out as Rocky Mavia though.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Austin!!! Rocky!!!! Austin!!!! Rocky!!!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

doctorj89 said:


> Fuck. I just walked in. Looks like I missed Cena's rap? How was it?


He didn't rap.

He said some things, that's all.

All in all, shit.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did you hear the WWE has redone the alphabet?
#A #B #C #D #E #F #G #H #I #J #K #L #M #N....you get it.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

doctorj89 said:


> Fuck. I just walked in. Looks like I missed Cena's rap? How was it?


I'll give him his due, it started off bad but had me laughing by the end. He said the word 'chickenshit' but it was silenced out.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:hmm:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Probably cause he has nothing going for him except a sick finisher and an irish accent.


I like his in ring power game, reminds me of the British Bulldog. Sheamus is a very solid in ring worker, very safe worker by account. He manages to bring intensity into his moves without hurting people, something Goldberg could not master.


----------



## Villalltheway (Jul 21, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Vince is planning on giving Otunga a big push?


Future champion, he got the look that vince loves. And he actually not that bad on the mic. Dare i say it may be 1st fully african american wwe champion.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

doctorj89 said:


> Fuck. I just walked in. Looks like I missed Cena's rap? How was it?


pretty good..but you know peeps gotta hate


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ShaggyK said:


> Which is a shame because the MITB match was usually the highlight of Mania.


Agreed, but I guess the idea is that it would be pointless to have MITB at Mania since there's a MITB PPV.

In reality, it's pointless to have a MITB PPV with two MITB matches, when you can have one MITB match be the highlight of your biggest PPV of the year.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Headliner said:


> :lol yeah.
> 
> I remember when I ended a Smackdown show many years ago, and MVP was a heel. When he did the ballin thing, the blacks in the audience went crazy.


Reminds me of when I went to Raw and the black people near me went absolutely fucking mental for Cryme Tyme. One guy came by himself with a sign for them, and when their match was over he got up and walked away. I was totally convinced he came SOLELY to see them and then bailed, but he came back later.

White people are so fucking boring in comparison.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Vince is planning on giving Otunga a big push?


No.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Vince is planning on giving Otunga a big push?


I sure as fuck hope not. The dude is amazingly bad in the ring.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :hmm:


Hopefully its good... jericho and punk should be aiming to steal the show tonight


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Villalltheway said:


> Future champion, he got the look that vince loves. And he actually not that bad on the mic. Dare i say it may be 1st fully african american wwe champion.


Mark Henry? Or does World Championship not count? 

As far as Ortunga goes - he's gotten a bit better in the ring, but he isn't a main event man by any means yet. He is fine on the mic, and his physique is arguably the best on the roster.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn are they reaching for did you knows now.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wrestlemania is only three weeks away, wow, time flies


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

#Miami, trending on Twitter now...


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Headliner said:


> I'm expecting Rock to come out with the old Hollywood Rock clothing. Possibly the theme as well.


I would love it.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Instant Karma said:


> Reminds me of when I went to Raw and the black people near me went absolutely fucking mental for Cryme Tyme. One guy came by himself with a sign for them, and when their match was over he got up and walked away. I was totally convinced he came SOLELY to see them and then bailed, but he came back later.
> 
> White people are so fucking boring in comparison.


Or white people dont just mark for somebody because they are white....


----------



## Miccoli#10 (Jan 7, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :hmm:


Very interesting, does Punk like beer ???


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Freeloader said:


> I like his in ring power game, reminds me of the British Bulldog. Sheamus is a very solid in ring worker, very safe worker by account. He manages to bring intensity into his moves without hurting people, something Goldberg could not master.


I agree... don't get the Sheamus in ring work hate at all


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Why do we need all these recaps and stupid commercials?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Bunch of girls getting nasty in the ring you say?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Dirty Little Secret=Punk Ain't Straightedge!

SAVE US Y2J!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I sure as fuck hope not. The dude is amazingly bad in the ring.


I don't think Vince cares about in ring work if he's super high on someone.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"A bunch of girls getting nasty in the ring."

She can't help but sound like a whore.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Maria Menunos. Her dream is to become a professional WWE rat. Seriously.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

No, Zack, nooooooooooooo


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

ya fuck wrestling training, get some clothezzzzzzz


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Eve, SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

a bunch of diva's getting nasty in the ring...sign me up

hmm..Bella's backing cena..interesting


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"I'm just trying to get my outfit together". Typical response.:lol


Instant Karma said:


> Reminds me of when I went to Raw and the black people near me went absolutely fucking mental for Cryme Tyme. One guy came by himself with a sign for them, and when their match was over he got up and walked away. I was totally convinced he came SOLELY to see them and then bailed, but he came back later.
> 
> White people are so fucking boring in comparison.


That's so awesome!

Holy shit Bro is such a dork.:lmao


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Simp!


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

I hate what they did to Ryder.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Zach Ryder is an idiot.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Mark Henry? Or does World Championship not count?


Booker T or Ron Simmons back in WCW? or does history not count?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

[email protected] Zach


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

#DemTitties


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Alicia Fox is wifey.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh wait Zak is fine now. Broken Back to walking fine. 

WWE Logic-It's magic!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I loved the Cena rap, very old school.

Don't trust the Hoeski, Ryder.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Zack...you're a moron. 


I got played in my life, but I wasn't this dumb.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Is Ryder retarded?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh god this acting.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Did Beth's muscles disappear?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

These angles are just....ugh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

#tits


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Eve with that heat again.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

This shit is awkward.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Captain Save-a-Ho (aka Ryder) to the rescue


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

F.W.B...yes please Eve..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh Beth...you work there still.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

I want a FWB


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

friends with benefits = dates?

FUCK ME! I WANT A DATE WITH MY FRIEND WITH BENEFITS! ZOMG SO LUCKY WOO WOO WOO WOO WOO WOO

Fucking idiot.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did someone just fart when Ryder left?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow Zack is so, lame. WTH is Beth wearing.. :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Eve Torres is hot. Her new bitch attitude is awesome.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Zack recuperated! Is a miracle! He's not crippled!


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Cole: The Miz is everywhere.
King: Yeah everywhere but Wrestlemania.

ROFL!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Why is Beth wearing that sexy dress?

Very degrading for a woman like her.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Seen Cena's rap.....it was SHITE.

I'm mot hating on the guy - he did a rap on The Rock a year ago and he was amazing. Tonight he was utter gash though. I marked when I heard the entrance, but he looked out of place tbh.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Big pop for the Miz.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hometown boy. I wonder how Miz will get destroyed now.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Zack is such a loser. Eve should get the Diva title for making Zack her bitch.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Beth is just a nonmotherfucking factor.


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

Did they just cheer for JL??? AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

this 12-man tag match at WM will be a cluster-fuck


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Miz just got cheered. Now I'm worried about what they'll do with him tonight.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Zack Ryder gets a thumbs up from me. I'd much rather be up Eve's ass than John Cena's ass too.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I have no idea where this goofy Eve storyline is going, but.. I.. am intrigued? I guess I shouldn't be. It's totally stupid and probably won't go anywhere. Doesn't stop me from wanting to see what happens next.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ecabney said:


> Simp!


This. Why are they making Zack such a desperate loser?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"I mean, I mean"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WHO CARES ABOUT THESE FUCKING CELEBRITIES. 

Ugh. Anyway, I'm thinking Beth, Eve and the other divas are going to take turns playing Bro in an attempt to outdo each other. This sounds like exciting TV.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I don't think Vince cares about in ring work if he's super high on someone.


I agree if the guy is mediocre, but Otunga is embarrassingly bad.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

The Miz, hopefully you stay out The Rock's match at WM


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Glad Roday's finally on Raw. It was pretty disappointing when he didn't get to guest host last year with Dule Hill.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> I have no idea where this goofy Eve storyline is going, but.. I.. am intrigued? I guess I shouldn't be. It's totally stupid and probably won't go anywhere. Doesn't stop me from wanting to see what happens next.


Been worse Jericho Christian and Trish horrid memorys.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"I'm gonna Finkel this." OK, I liked that.

FUNKASAURUS IS BACK. Thank the LORD!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wonder who is going to kill Miz? Orton? Kane? Brodus?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I think the Miz is going to end up on Team Long just so he can get a spot on the card.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

LOL, The Awesome Miz, jobbing again tonight....


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao go oil up bro


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

there are so going to make Miz the last man on Teddy's team and win it for him...Miz..the newest face of SD


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Damnit! They're gonna feed Miz to Punk. This is fucked up.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Somebody call my momma!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hes back hahaha


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Fuck. I just walked in. Looks like I missed Cena's rap? How was it?


I enjoyed it haha. Was even more fun because I just wasnt expecting it. 


Fuck yeah Brodus is in the house!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Go oil up bro?

He probably thinks the Miz is Orton.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh shit! Funkasaurus is back!


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Brodus is back!!!!! YESSS


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

FUNKASAURUS IS NOT EXTINCT!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus Christ. I hope there's a gimmick change


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Somebody call my momma!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes, let's waste some more TV with the return of Heavy D's lost brother. Fuck outta here.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Funk is back?!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

somebody call my mama, somebody call my mama... he's back!!!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

SOMEBODY CALL MY MOMMA!~!!!!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh boy the return of Brodus Clay, I wonder if he will get the same reaction


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Somebody call my momma!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Go oil up bro!

Ryder and Brodus too! 

I'm marking!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Funkasaurus is back?! Somebody text my mama!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Big Brodus is back! Finally.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The Funkasaurus is back! Naomi and Cameron, how I've missed you.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Somebody call my momma and tell her Brodas Clay is back!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ugh, why did I have that feeling we'd see Punk vs. Miz tonight? Fuck. Enough of this shitty match.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

FUNKASUAROUS IS BACK!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> there are so going to make Miz the last man on Teddy's team and win it for him...Miz..the newest face of SD


That makes sense. Not many faces on SD now.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

OMGOODNESS ITS TIME TO GET DOWN BABYYYYYYYY FUNK TIME.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> Booker T or Ron Simmons back in WCW? or does history not count?


I don't know, ask the guy who proposed the question. He must of meant WWE title


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

FUNKAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

The return...of Naomi's ass.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

The MIZ


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

markin' out


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Brodus explosion


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Cena: I just marked out*



BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> Rock fans be mad. That was entertaining, and he can pull it off because he still looks pretty much the same as before. Lets hope Rock doesn't come out as Rocky Mavia though.


Nah...Hollywood Rock...get ready


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

SOMEBODY BETTA CALL HIS MAMA!!!


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I was gonna go take a leak, but then I would miss Brodus' match.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Marked for Finkel reference. Marked for Funkasaurus!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Somebody call ma momma!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

What the hell are they thinking of doing with Beth? Insted of dragging Maria Menounos into it they should let her wrestle someone who can run the ropes for once, since it's Wrestlemania and it's supposed to be special.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm calling a MIz face turn.....he is going to screw over Laurinaitis at Mania


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Brodus clay getting top of the hour promo. #ratings


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Stick Percy Watson and Darren Young with Brodus Clay two cool 2.0.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I agree if the guy is mediocre, but Otunga is embarrassingly bad.


I think Vince would kill his push because of his ring work, but I still think he's going to get a push before that happens. The push may last a month, 6 months, or hell, even a year, but I think it's going to happen.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Someone call Shelton Bejamin's mama. The Fuck..err Funk returns.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> The return...of Naomi's ass.


:mark:


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I hope Brodus Clay comes out with a different gimmick, there needs to be some explanation for his absence from television.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Eve looks like such a sneaky, but fucking sexy, bitch lol


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Best part of the show coming up next!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

The Miz vs Cm Punk? Ummmm. Y2J interfernce.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

IS Brodus black/white mixed race?

Seriously, I've not fucking any ideas what his race is meant to be.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> I have no idea where this goofy Eve storyline is going, but.. I.. am intrigued? I guess I shouldn't be. It's totally stupid and probably won't go anywhere. Doesn't stop me from wanting to see what happens next.



Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts is one of my favorite Bob Dylan songs, but seeing Prince Fielder in a Tigers uniform makes me angry. You make my head explode.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryder and Funkasaurus tag team please.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Triple H is working the house show on Sunday? May have to buy tickets.

OH YES, Brodus is gonna squash Jinder Mahal. I LOVE THIS RAW.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

GCA-FF said:


> That makes sense. Not many faces on SD now.


Teddy Long becoming GM of Raw and Smackdown makes the opposite of sense, especially at the expense of Big Johnny.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Naomi and Cameron! ...oh yeah and Brodus Clay. (Joking, I like Brodus but love to have Naomi on my screen)


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone know why Raw was an hour earlier tonight? 3 hour show?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so if this isn't scripted why rock didn't come out and cut cena off ? and are they going to do the same with the rock and cena won't come out?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

HEY! Jinder Mahal exists!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Jinder is going down.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> IS Brodus black/white mixed race?
> 
> Seriously, I've not fucking any ideas what his race is meant to be.


*Brodus is "funka" race...*


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh no Jinder is going to job out to Clay


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

haha, Brodus!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Glad it's this dweeb getting squashed.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Squashing Jinder? Ok I'm happy now!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What the fuck is this shit with Mahal?


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Spyryt said:


> Anyone know why Raw was an hour earlier tonight? 3 hour show?


What are you smoking? RAW came on at the normal time.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

And Jinder Mahal is about to become less relevant.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

My mothers just had a phone call


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I totally did a double take because I thought it wa Tiger Ali Singh.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

More Squash matches?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Some boddy call JINDERS MAMMA.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts is one of my favorite Bob Dylan songs, but seeing Prince Fielder in a Tigers uniform makes me angry. You make my head explode.


:lmao I'm so sorry. At least our interests are along the same lines.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh great, Brodus is back. How uninteresting.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fuck. This funkasaurus this is shitty.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Plays this gimmick so well


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hahaha oh god.

Feeding Jinder to Brodus is awesome!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

he looks like he lost weight


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

cool kids dance with brodus


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Naomi and dat ass!!!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

one of the greatest miscalculations of all times


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

McNugget said:


> What are you smoking? RAW came on at the normal time.


Not for us Brits


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Jinder should call Brodus' Mama so he doesn't get squashed.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Slightly disappointed with their outfits tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Now that I think about it, didn't Punk just beat Miz clean like, last month?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I wonder what Brodus had more fun doing: being Snoop Dogg's bodyguard, being Alberto del Rio's bodyguard, or

*FUNKASAURUS*


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Naomi's ass is back on tv. All I care about.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

SOMEBODY CALL MY MOMMA


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

think we will get an actual match?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*or "funk-a-casian" as the cool kids say. *


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know what, I could dance better than Brodus Clay and that's sad.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Spyryt said:


> Anyone know why Raw was an hour earlier tonight? 3 hour show?


No! Daylight savings time in America set time one hour earlier.
It'll finish at 3:15 rather than 4:15



LadyCroft said:


> *Brodus is "funka" race...*


That wouldn't surprise me with how WWE is.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

why won't they let brodus face someone who is not a 2 minute jobber?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Clay is eventually going to have to go into a program with somebody, these squash matches will get old after a while


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, another squash for Brodus? How about an actual match one of these days WWE?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Clay vs. Rikishi at Mania!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I sense a Jinder victory....


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

ITS THE PTERODACTYL THE PTERODACTYL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Pimp Hippo for new Raw and Smackdown GM

also SQUASH


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

The ass to ass is amazing.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

What the fuck was the point in that.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Brodus Clay looks like a retarded mulatto version of Barney Rubble.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Naomi acts like she's auditioning for a Mystikal video. 

Fuckery.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

No Sheee-wahh :c


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

This is just embarassing.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> No! Daylight savings time in America set time one hour earlier.
> It'll finish at 3:15 rather than 4:15


Cheers dude


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That was glorious. Jinder Mahal should get squashed once per show.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

come on....really....wtf


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

.........


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Just... stop it already. Give him an angle. These two second matches are getting redundant and stupid.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

McNugget said:


> What are you smoking? RAW came on at the normal time.


Did you guys in the US put your clocks forward already? Here in the UK it started an hour early. Think that's what the problem is here...


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I guess Brodus's matches are so short to compensate for his stupid ass entrance.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for coming.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Spyryt said:


> Not for us Brits


Are you implying there are other countries aside fromm the US?



Also Brodus for Team Long since I can't think of anyone else to put on the team.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

thank my momma I was wrong


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Same old boring shit.*


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

another squash


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Squash


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Fuck Brodus Clay. Stop squashing losers and fight a real opponent.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kazz said:


> Clay vs. Rikishi at Mania!


He's a much better worker, dancer, fat guy, etc than this guy.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> Glad Roday's finally on Raw. It was pretty disappointing when he didn't get to guest host last year with Dule Hill.


I know, Im still losing sleep over it.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The crowd is loving it lol. 

Tragic what they are doing to Naomi


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

I still like the gimmick, but the < 1 minute matches are beyond stale.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Dat mohawk.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Two shitty matches in an hour? *sigh*


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Stop moaning nothing like a lower mid card squash match.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

HBK!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Naomi acts like she's auditioning for a Mystikal video.
> 
> Fuckery.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HBK woooo


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

under armour and wwe mmmmm


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Those women can dance all night, I won't complain.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Taker/HBK segment, awesome.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

I thought Shawn was wearing fake hair under his hats. He grew it back?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I can't wait for this segment.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I miss seeing Shawn Michaels every week. Nobody better.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> Are you implying there are other countries aside form the US?
> 
> 
> 
> Also Brodus for Team Long since I can't think of anyone else to put on the team.


I am doing no such thing! I didn't say "It starts at the normal time for everyone except Brits"!

Have I missed anything in the first hour?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Naomi acts like she's auditioning for a Mystikal video.
> 
> Fuckery.


:lol 

In all fairness she probably is trying to gain the attention of some rappers to be some type of hip hop model or something.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I mean really, what the hell is the point of Brodus Clay? Lame.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

holy shit what time did this start?


----------



## Billy Bad Ass (Jun 1, 2011)

Those asses. Got damn.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Big brodus for team long


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hbk is next, things should be interesting.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Did shawn start using hair products his hair looks to be growing back.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

So pumped for HBK/Taker and it's good to see HBK minus the hat!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Seriously clay sucks. The only thing good about it is those two fine bitches that escorts him to the ring.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i think brodus is on team long at mania this why he is back on tv
maybe we will actually see him working a longer match finally


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Germ Incubator said:


> I thought Shawn was wearing fake hair under his hats. He grew it back?


i was wondering the same


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

cindel25 said:


> The crowd is loving it lol.
> 
> Tragic what they are doing to Naomi


I honesty don't even know which girl she is that comes out with Brodus.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TheWFEffect said:


> Did shawn start using hair products his hair looks to be growing back.


He should hook up Taker with whatever he's using.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

HBK/Taker next, awesome!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> holy shit what time did this start?


An hour ago.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

HBGOAT


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> holy shit what time did this start?


*Normal time for us Kenny. Since the daylight savings stuff it'll start an hour earlier for you. You missed an old school Cena rap to open the show...nothing else.*


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Fuck Brodus Clay. Stop squashing losers and fight a real opponent.


Yeah, because I'm sure he writes the scripts, determines his match times and chooses his opponents.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Showstoppa in the house. Shits about to get real now.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

brodis looks disgusting and needs to go on a diet.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> I honesty don't even know which girl she is that comes out with Brodus.


*The darker, taller one.*


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Forgot about this segment


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

HBK time!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Christina Hendricks is fucking sexy


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Seriously, WWE cant even do any good matches for raw. Too much commercials, and recaps.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

So, Beth/Maria at WM?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Naomi should start wrestling as a face diva who can actually wrestle.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HBK/HHH/Taker always have been good so far. Looking forward to another good segment.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Spyryt said:


> I am doing no such thing! I didn't say "It starts at the normal time for everyone except Brits"!
> 
> Have I missed anything in the first hour?


John Cena did a rap with his old Thugonomics entrance theme and called The Rock a 'Miami Fried Chickenshit' (although the 'chickenshit' was blanked out of the broadcast) and said he'd put his balls in Rock's face at Wrestlemania, and Naomi shook her ass. Asides from that you haven't missed anything important.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

MGK in the house


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Another dumb ass soundtrack from a lame ass artist.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*The Heartbreak Kid, y'all.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He's sticks and bones...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Zero pop for Michaels. Fuck this crowd.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

overly tattooed people ugh


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nut Tree said:


> Christina Hendricks is fucking sexy


Damn straignt


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> Seriously, WWE cant even do any good matches for raw. Too much commercials, *and recaps*.


Of things that happened 50 minutes ago, lol.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

If Undertaker gets the "WHAT" treatment, I just won't be able to watch anymore.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh my god this segment is going to take up half an hour isnt it? When they really should be building jericho Punk.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

ToxieDogg said:


> John Cena did a rap with his old Thugonomics entrance theme and called The Rock a 'Miami Fried Chickenshit' (although the 'chickenshit' was blanked out of the broadcast) and said he'd put his balls in Rock's face at Wrestlemania, and Naomi shook her ass. Asides from that you haven't missed anything important.


Looks like the attitude era is back in full force.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

I miss Shawn's in ring pose with pyro. One more time at Mania please.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

okay this is going to be boring


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Creepy Crawl said:


> I mean really, what the hell is the point of Brodus Clay? Lame.


at least it gives us Naomi's ass on television


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Didn't know a rapper wore an A7X shirt.

HBK! This is going to be good!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Normal time for us Kenny. Since the daylight savings stuff it'll start an hour earlier for you. You missed an old school Cena rap to open the show...nothing else.*


Oh cheers, thanks. Oh well the last hour is usually better.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Shawn looks healthy then he did when he came back in 2003.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

if Maria Menunos be at wrestlemania 28 then I see Maria Menunos face the diva in a dance off.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole said "lyrical flow" as if he was speaking in a foreign language. :lol


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> John Cena did a rap with his old Thugonomics entrance theme and called The Rock a 'Miami Fried Chickenshit' (although the 'chickenshit' was blanked out of the broadcast) and said he'd put his balls in Rock's face at Wrestlemania, and Naomi shook her ass. Asides from that you haven't missed anything important.


Sounds like I should be glad I missed the first hour.

Cheers.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The Rock vs HBK WM29.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Colin Delaney said:


> If Undertaker gets the "WHAT" treatment, I just won't be able to watch anymore.


He should own the crowd if they do, he's done it twice before, one infamous one is on Youtube.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

i'm watching in the UK, sounds a bit fucked... is that crowd cheering at all for HBK???


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd love for Shawn to superkick that Machine Gun kid for me. Probably won't happen.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Weak HBK chants.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Colin Delaney said:


> If Undertaker gets the "WHAT" treatment, I just won't be able to watch anymore.


Same, will be furious


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

One of the last times we will get HBK - Taker together, time to enjoy it


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

looks like his hair changed color and his hairline grew back hahaha


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

First time I've seen HBK look like an old man


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> Looks like the attitude era is back in full force.


Nah, far from it. But some of the younger fans might think that.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> He should own the crowd if they do, he's done it twice before, one infamous one is on Youtube.


Twice? I know the "sister" one, what's the second?


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> I honesty don't even know which girl she is that comes out with Brodus.


Hahaha same here man. 



ChromeMan said:


> He should hook up Taker with whatever he's using.


Lol repp'd.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice pop for HBK


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Hope this segment lives up to expectations.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

trips...everything I do..I do it for youuuuu


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I really hope this "end of an era" thing doesn't mean HHH is gonna knock off 'Taker. I will be livid.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm gonna do what you couldn't do for you so people will stop calling you a failure. DAT LOGIC.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

eireace said:


> i'm watching in the UK, sounds a bit fucked... is that crowd cheering at all for HBK???


Answer me please! lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Come on Shawn, you've got your watch on the wrong wrist


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Has Shawn Michaels always had that crooked eye?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Undertaker time!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I've seen the Taker entrance a billion times, and it's still great.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Time for a 12 minute entrance.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Shawn Micheals still looks cross eyed to me in close ups, lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dat Taker pop.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Yep.*


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazing pop.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

HBK looks a lot healthier IMO


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Entrance music botch


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

FUCKIN CHILLS WHEN THE BELLS TOLL


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Marking out for shawn cockeye!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

UNDERTAKER!

UNDERTAKER! 

22 years going, and he's still the Phenom. G.O.A.T.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Close-up on the cross-eyes, doe?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Being there in Kansas City when Undertaker came out and confronted Triple H is the greatest live wrestling moment of my life thus far.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

This crowd is on point tonight....good job cleveland


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nut Tree said:


> Has Shawn Michaels always had that crooked eye?


Since 2008. A lot of people say it happened when Jericho put him through the Jeritron 3000 during a segment.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

that hood staying up all promo


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow Taker just gave me goosebumps..


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Takers entrance..brb..going to do my taxes


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Damn this crowd sucks, dammit that's The Undertaker


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Would mark for HHH dressed as Taker


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The guys who eyes are cross-eyed stars in a Hunting show. With Guns. 

Yup.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Entrance music botch


I thought he wasn't going to show for a sec.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

God, just walk faster.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I've seen the Taker entrance a billion times, and it's still great.


I thought the same thing. It's a shame they can't/haven't replicate(d) something similar for someone else.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

It would be funny if Taker ran to the ring at least once in his career.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Still an epic entrance


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> It would be funny if Taker ran to the ring at least once in his career.


Preferably to Ultimate Warrior's theme.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

wow taker looks so much taller than Shawn.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Would y'all think less of me if I rubbed one out to bald 'Taker?*


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Why is Undertaker wearing a bin liner, like a dress?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tony Tornado said:


> It would be funny if Taker ran to the ring at least once in his career.


Unless someone lights his ass on fire again it aint going to happen.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Undertaker's outfit makes him look like a black condom.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> It would be funny if Taker ran to the ring at least once in his career.


He did at Elimination Chamber 2010, although that's mostly because his cape was set on fire.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Say what?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> It would be funny if Taker ran to the ring at least once in his career.


Or even quicker, motorcycled it down to the ri... oh wait.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Hmm, Undertaker's entrance.

That means I've got time to...

Make a sandwich
Bake a cake
Finish my homework
Pay my bills and balance my checkbook
Watch that movie I've been meaning to see
Paint a still life of festive fruit in an elegant basket
Write a Great American Novel


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

C'Mon Undertaker, remove the dam hood already


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

People seriously have a problem with the long Taker entrances? There is something to be said for psychology and mystique. There's not enough of that today.


----------



## umbrellaconspiracy (Dec 20, 2011)

so do they expect us to be surprised when taker shows up bald?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Remember Undertaker tipping his hat to Shawn Michaels? Love that shit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Big Evil* speaks again!


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

When are the morons going to start chanting 'WHAT' then?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

1nation said:


> wow taker looks so much taller than Shawn.


That's probably because he is.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fucking "What" chants on the Undertaker? Motherfucker.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

What?


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Why are they still hinting at a Michaels/Taker rematch when it's not happening??????

STOP teasing fans.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucking what chants...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

And here's the whats.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

please take the hood off I want to see that bald head its driving me crazy


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Undertaker did run once, but it's because his pyro messed up and he was on fire


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> It would be funny if Taker ran to the ring at least once in his career.
> 
> He did, at Elimination Chamber (forget which year) when his pyro botched and he was in the middle of fire for about 2 seconds. He ran out of the fire and tore off his coat and kind of powerwalked the rest of the way to the ring.
> 
> Check YouTube for the video.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Those shitheads need to be punched in the larynx.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Do people really think HBK is the best on the mic? I really don't get it - he's only entertaining when he's a cocky heel.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Old man fight!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

THOSE FUCKING WHAT CHANTS


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

this fucking "what" shit is pissing me off, fuck you stone cold lol


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

ARE U FUCKING SERIOUS!!! THEY DID IT AGAIN!!! Fuck this.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Fucking what chants again...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

But TAKER STILL WON. I'm still not...ugh.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Triple DAM threat


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

More "What" chants during Undertaker?!? GTFO!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

WHAT? chants again. That's why LeBron left. Bunch of idiots.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

WHY ARE YOU CHANTING WHAT TO THE FUCKING UNDERTAKER YOU DUMB MOTHERFUCKERS!!!??


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Boring promo made worse by what chants.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

What chants, Again? Good god.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I swear I would yell "SHUT THE FUCK UP" to whoever was chanting "What?" beside me.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

WHAT? :austin


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Austin seriously needs to come out one day and just tell them to stop it with the What nonsense.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

At some point they'll have to show Taker's head, wish they'd go ahead and do it. Unless he plans to go through Wrestlemania with that hood on.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

April 21st?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

April 21st??? Off by about 20 days Taker.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Undertaker mentions ego, zero pop.
Staged cheers.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hate American wrestling audiences. I know a lot of people bitch when the crowd is dead, but I rather them act like the Japanese crowd than constantly chanting "what".


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Stop fucking chanting what numbskulls.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

April 21st?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Talk about impatient crowds.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Twice? I know the "sister" one, what's the second?


He told the crowd at a house show during ABA gimmick "Say What if you like to fondle your Grandmother"


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow more What chants..did Taker just say April 21st?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Would y'all think less of me if I rubbed one out to bald 'Taker?*


do you imagine you're being held for a tombstone, but then...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

21? WHAT?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

omgsh stop the what chants, ur disrespecting DA LEGEND!

Come on, who cares?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They moved the ppv? to the 21st? :lmao


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

"it'll be an end of era" LOL Taker.

taker still isn't good in mic lol


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

What the fuck What?chant for undertaker?show some respect


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Boring segment tbh


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Taker, April 1st.

Not 21st. 1st. LOL, Botchamania, here we come.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

"take your hood off"

chants


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Uh oh


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I can't help but laugh at these ass holes.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

This feud is just repeating themselves over and over again.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Fuck this crowd.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Austin seriously needs to come out one day and just tell them to stop it with the What nonsense.


That wouldn't do anything. The crowd would probably just 'what' him.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Can we ban live events in Ohio? It's always a terrible state with a terrible crowd.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

TAKE YOUR HOOD OFF!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ass Invader said:


> They moved the ppv? to the 21st? :lmao


That's when Taker's yearly vacay begins :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Are they setting HBK up to be an asshole at WM?


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

I never thought I'd hate stone cold for anything... But I do.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

April 21st is my birthday LOL.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

HURRY THE FUCK UP


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Do the What chants seriously bother you babies that much? Mute the TV and read the closed captions.

Did Taker just threaten to kill him? :lmao


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

That promo was L.A.M.E.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Undertaker botched because of the What chants


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Last call?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I wonder what Michaels and Taker shared... Perhaps Michelle McCool? :hmm:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

who put Shawn in as the ref?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

I'd what? this boring shit too


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

bmp487 said:


> April 21st is my birthday LOL.


Me too


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

sweet chin music. cmon shawn


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Sin Cara should end the streak. Imagine the lights.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This shit with Taker/HHH/HBK has to end after this year. Christ.

The WWE Champion works there, right?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Underwhelming promo to say the least.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

The 2012 WWE Hair Club for Men...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Shawn Michaels making a case that he can still end the streak is superb. I love that.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Seriously, fuck this crowd.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Total Package said:


>


All of the examples she used weren't examples of irony, while what HBK said was an example of irony.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Shawn Michaels coming through like Ian Beale with long hair.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Decent segment between hbk and taker ......I expected more but decent.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Probably the weakest segment of this feud so far. You can easily tell who the best out of the three is, when it comes to cutting a promo.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I LOVED IT!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

oooooo screw job????


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What a total dick move by HHH! :lol


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, that was a waste of 13 minutes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty good segment. It kinda sucks that they have to avoid any kind of physicality with Taker because he's bald and they don't want to reveal that til Mania.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Taker's looking at him like "really? Still telling grown men to Suck It?"


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Biggest pop of the night is about to happen for The Miz in Cleveland


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao :lmao Trips was awesome


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Triple H taunt to Undertaker.....from a distance.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

dlb223 said:


> That promo was L.A.M.E.


This


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Not the best segment and the crowd really didn't help it.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh I love it! I love it! HBK and Taker never let me down, always amazing together, so much chemistry.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> All of the examples she used weren't examples of irony, while what HBK said was an example of irony.


but it is ironic that a song called ironic isn't ironic


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Strong HHH appearance.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great promo between the two, best one of the feud besides the Taker/HHH one a few weeks ago.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Shawn Michaels coming through like Ian Beale with long hair.


:lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HHH laughing?

i seriously cant get myself to care about this match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I guess after the break we'll get another shitty Punk/Miz match. Way to make your champ look good.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Austin seriously needs to come out one day and just tell them to stop it with the What nonsense.


What he needs to do is come out to the ring and give all three of them stunners. That would pop the crowd no doubt about it.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

3 matches and 3 crappy promos. What a fucking waste.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, boring promo.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So tell me how everyone backstage is feeling right now? UT/HBK/Triple H taking up so much screen time and taking a spot from them for WM.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I wish it would've been Taker/Henry this year. For one obvious reason.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Taker on the mic is horrendously bad.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

cm punk vs the miz? i predict a loss of 300k viewers


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

#1 selling Sports DVD of the year.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Cena Rap was 6 minutes, and Rocks will probably be 15 minutes.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

:S Thought the segment was very effective in showing animosity between Taker and HBK.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well I guess after the break we'll get another shitty Punk/Miz match. Way to make your champ look good.


fpalm Tell me about it. Why they keep booking this terrible match is beyond me.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> This shit with Taker/HHH/HBK has to end after this year. Christ.
> 
> The WWE Champion works there, right?


HHH is > any championship. He's god. I wouldn't be surprised he somehows convinces Vince to make his match with Taker the main event over Rock v Cena.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Jericho has to get involved here

Miz for the Win!


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

The Undertaker is losing it, April 21st really? And it was so obvious he has very little hair even with there attempt to put a hood on him, just show us his head and brighten up this damn boring feud.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> So tell me how everyone backstage is feeling right now? UT/HBK/Triple H taking up so much screen time and taking a spot from them for WM.


Probably not as pissed off as they are about The Rock.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Stone Cold, your Hall of Fame Pass has been revoked due to you being the originator of the WHAT chants.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

So, is Taker's hair going to be back by WM?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The next step for Taker is to show all the times Triple H turned on HBK in a video package. That will definitely spark the conflict between HBK & HHH.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I wish it would've been Taker/Henry this year. For one obvious reason.


?

The reason isn't obvious to me


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

best add for MLB 12 ever


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> Biggest pop of the night is about to happen for The Miz in Cleveland


I really hope so. Punk does NOT need to win this match, let the fucking fans enjoy their home guy, whom they seem to support more than Boston does Cena.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Is it just the shitty sound here in the UK tonight or is that crowd really dead?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just take the fucking title off Punk already. What are they doing to this guy?


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Honestly, they are turning this into one of the best WM cards on paper, to absolute shit with their booking and building of it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

looks like tuning in late was a good idea by the sounds of it


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So is there a stipulation to Miz vs Punk?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm still curious how they are going to unveil Taker's bald head at Mania with no build at all. I suppose HHH and HBK will just sell the hell out of it and act completely shocked...but still, seems out of place.

I feel like they should have just had HBK Sweet Chin Music Taker, and his hood flies off when he does.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> So, is Taker's hair going to be back by WM?


didnt he set it on fire in a fit of rage?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Joel said:


> ?
> 
> The reason isn't obvious to me


Those lyrics.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Omg, I think the day of WM the crowd is going to laugh at Taker when he removes the hood, and chat "Bald Head"


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Where has Jericho been at tonight?


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

So I missed a Cena rap? Was it good? I had no idea this was starting an hour earlier.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

I hate HHH in a suit, I think he looks stupid, I know it's part of his character now, I just hate this suit wearing HHH


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Just take the fucking title off Punk already. What are they doing to this guy?


This.

Jericho to win the title plz.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Obviously Y2J is going to do something and miz will get to be on excitments team.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Do we actually know for sure if Taker is fully bald? I mean we saw images of it shaven (not fully bald as he was wearing a hat) and we saw him cut some off during his vignette, but how do we know he hasn't just got it short for him to spike it or something like when he was Big Evil?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

NoLeafClover said:


> I'm still curious how they are going to unveil Taker's bald head at Mania with no build at all. I suppose HHH and HBK will just sell the hell out of it and act completely shocked...but still, seems out of place.


I can see a passing mention of how he did that because of the stress of trying to get Triple H to accept the match & nothing more.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

RAW = SHIT.

I dunno why I bother staying up till 1am. 
Nothing exciting ever happens.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well that little Jericho flashback is clearly setting up his interference for this match isn't it. lol*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Just take the fucking title off Punk already. What are they doing to this guy?


I don't get it. Who else should be champion?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

What is this?


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> looks like tuning in late was a good idea by the sounds of it


At the end you will probably wish you never tuned in before.

Now who's this dickhead?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't think I like this guy


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Those lyrics.


Ohhhhh.

:lol


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Bubz said:


> So I missed a Cena rap? Was it good? I had no idea this was starting an hour earlier.


Was typical Cena really, had a nice suck up Cleveland top on.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

wtf was that? keep ur day job dude


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

another celebrity failure segment incoming.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I like James Roday. I'm just not a fan of Psych.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I was kinda hoping this would end up like Jonah Hill and they'd just forget about this dickhead, but oh well.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Why do people keep saying Raw started an hour earlier. It started at the same time it always does.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

who the fuck is this


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Future World Champ right here.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Fuck this, I'm not going to sit through another Punk/Miz clusterfuck. Watching Family Guy.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Well that little Jericho flashback is clearly setting up his interference for this match isn't it. lol*


We dont see any of this stuff in the UK...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This guy's okay


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

lame rock ripoff...who is this guy?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Enter James Roday.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, he isn't getting booed. I'm surprised they're being nice to him.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

GET ON WITH IT!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

No pop. 

Awesome.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This guy is actually entertaining and got a nice pop.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I don't get it. Who else should be champion?


I have no clue. This Mania is just...pure fuckery.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

lmfao who the hell is this guy?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

get this guy off my tv please


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Fan in crowd, "We want Gus!" 

Haha!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Not even a pop for the Miz.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

They barely popped for dude


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Evenly tanned? LOL. That's so not true.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

NoLeafClover said:


> I'm still curious how they are going to unveil Taker's bald head at Mania with no build at all. I suppose HHH and HBK will just sell the hell out of it and act completely shocked...but still, seems out of place.
> 
> I feel like they should have just had HBK Sweet Chin Music Taker, and his hood flies off when he does.


And then later we can hear the classic "Sooomebody got a haaaaaircuuuut!"


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"WE WANT JOSH"


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Hardly a pop for their hometown 'hero'


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Shane O Mac sign.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

James Roday, well done sir... not bad!


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

It's weird seeing the crowd cheering Miz


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

This crowd fucking sucks.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd wear that shirt miz is wearing.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

shane o'mac sign


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The fuck is this shit. Get Rock out there!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Punk/Miz have ZERO in ring chemistry. I don't mean it as a big shot or insult on them. It is just the truth. They just don't mesh at all. Every time they've had a singles match on television it was a bonafide dud. Just wait and see.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Not even a pop for the Miz.


Why would they pop? He's universally hated, even in his hometown.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> Why do people keep saying Raw started an hour earlier. It started at the same time it always does.


Time zone hasn't changed yet for other countries.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Joel said:


> ?
> 
> The reason isn't obvious to me


Somebodys going get their wig split.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> We dont see any of this stuff in the UK...


*What do you see instead, an extra ad? Anyway it just showed what happened with Punk and Jericho last week... the roll-up pin in a flash back.*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I have no clue. This Mania is just...pure fuckery.


Fully agree. Every program is just, bleh.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Ryder needs to do WWEs media. This thought just came to me.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

CenationHLR said:


> Why do people keep saying Raw started an hour earlier. It started at the same time it always does.


Clocks went forward in America, but not in some other countries (yet), so it's an hour earlier for those countries.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I don't get it. Who else should be champion?


Anyone.
Punk is only good when he has someone that has experience.
He's still a newcomer to WWE. HHH/Cena/etc all carried him


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Who?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's sad that the WWE title means so little these days. *


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Why would they pop? He's universally hated, even in his hometown.


It doesn't have to be a positive pop. There was just zero reaction to him like there has been for everyone else. I doubt there's even a pop for Rock.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

if the rock didn't act heelish today and distroyed cleveland his promo will be his worst ever 
nothing to work with at all as a face esp in cleveland


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Voice like a fire alarm.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Chris Jericho watches on with his rape face.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

What ever happened to CM Punk changing the look of the damn belt...


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I've only watched parts of Psych, but this guy is awesome. He should be a temporary ring announcer.

YES! YES! WWE CHAMPION!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

We all know who's winning this match


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jericho looks like a goof standing there smiling with that stupid jacket on.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I hear a very tiny amount of boos. Miz has SOME support here. 

Jericho's totally gonna run in.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

That man is a ricardo wannabe


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

5 STAR MATCH INCOMING


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's wearing a down vest. Douchebag alert.

This is just weird that dudes are walking around only wearing panties with their t shirts and jackets.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm apalled at the lack of buildup Jericho/Punk has had.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

this crowd is one of the worst.

Barely made a noise all night. HBK got a decent pop at best - that's as loud as it's been


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk just beat this guy clean last month right? Apart of me wants to believe Miz will get a revenge win, but considering Miz has looked like shit, and Punk probably shouldn't lose two weeks in a row, I'm not sure that will happen.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

GonGetGot said:


> What ever happened to CM Punk changing the look of the damn belt...


*Cena himself has tried to change the look of the belt and Vince wont do it so you know Punk isn't going to be able to do it if Cena can't.*


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

This is build for jericho Punk WTF. Promos please, backstage brawls, inring brawls and King Cole TALK ABOUT HOW THE MATCH IS FOR THE MOST PRESTIGIOUS TITLE IN THE GAME.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And it goes to commercial after 30 seconds. :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I already want this to end. This is horrible.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok im bored, come on ads excite me, oh wait we will have another f****** F1 add.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

You gotta be kiddin' me


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

and Jericho!!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *What do you see instead, an extra ad?*


*

Yep. WWE tell Sky exactly how long the ad breaks will be, Sky sell that space to advertisers, that's the way it works. We sometimes see quick glimpses of stuff that's getting aired in the US, then it gets cut off and replaced with a crappy UK ad *


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *What do you see instead, an extra ad? Anyway it just showed what happened with Punk and Jericho last week... the roll-up pin in a flash back.*


We have our own ads. Sometimes we see the start of an ad that says like "On USA Net-" then it cuts to one of ours


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Punk just beat this guy clean last month right? Apart of me wants to believe Miz will get a revenge win, but considering Miz has looked like shit, and Punk probably shouldn't lose two weeks in a row, I'm not sure that will happen.


*Jericho will probably cost Punk the win.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's sad that the WWE title means so little these days. *


Well, that's what happens when
a)There's two World Titles
b)Rock, Cena, Taker, Triple H are all bigger than the title.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

O the downfall of the miz. From going from a main event at wrestlemania one year, to being a complete filler the next. SMH


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn, this is boring.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

America has so many fucking adverts


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Roday was a pretty decent announcer wouldn't mind him occasionally doing it but since he doesn't work for wwe it wouldn't happen. Can't wait for Psych on Wednesday


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Undertaker's promo tonight*

:lmao Holly crap it was bad.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Well, that's what happens when
> a)There's two World Titles
> b)Rock, Cena, Taker, Triple H are all bigger than the title.


*Yeah, it's sad. *


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Booze said:


> America has so many fucking adverts


England's no better.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

This has been the worst Raw for a while.

Be interesting to see what the crowd are like for The Rock. Cena/Taker/HBK/Miz/Punk/Sheamus barely got a peep between them.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

GonGetGot said:


> What ever happened to CM Punk changing the look of the damn belt...


Rumors are him and Cena are trying to change it.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

CM Punk will beat the Miz then the Miz will be walk back to Backstage and eve will kiss the Miz.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

> WWE Creative ‏ @WWE_Creative
> Tonight history was made as Triple H delivered his shortest promo ever, beating the previous record of 18 minutes #RAWTonight


:lol


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Alex said:


> England's no better.


We have them every 15/20 minutes, not as bad as every 5 minutes in America!


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Fuck WWE for what they've done to the Miz. It's horrible when Punk gets a bigger pop in MIZ's hometown. It's really sad, nit even funny. They should just have Punk destroy Miz, like why bother? What are they trying to do to the guy. Buried him so much, he can't get a decent pop in his hometown? That's sad.... Really sad.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz/Punk is always shit and I like them both.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

It's so obvious that Jericho is coming out, to screw Punk.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> Yep. WWE tell Sky exactly how long the ad breaks will be, Sky sell that space to advertisers, that's the way it works. We sometimes see quick glimpses of stuff that's getting aired in the US, then it gets cut off and replaced with a crappy UK ad


If thats the case, why do they show that Raw symbol so many times?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Well, that's what happens when
> a)There's two World Titles
> b)Rock, Cena, Taker, Triple H are all bigger than the title.


Add to the fact that Taker/HHH will be in a Hell in a Cell. Both World title matches are beyond fucked.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I forgot the match started. Damn commercial.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Miz can't sell worth a shit


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Please, have Punk just pin the goof and end this now. I hate the Punk/Jericho build.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Alex said:


> England's no better.


It is, though both countries take the piss tbh.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Alex said:


> England's no better.


It never used to be this way. In some ways, I preferred it when Raw used to air on a Friday night over here and there were no ads during matches. At least I don't remember there being, if there were any.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That fucking word man...we get it, ATTITUDINAL.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Down to the great one to save this raw


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

People that don't watch Psych shouldn't even have a TV, best show on television.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Add to the fact that Taker/HHH will be in a Hell in a Cell. Both World title matches are beyond fucked.


*I wonder if the World Title match will open WM again this year. *


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Miz can't sell worth a shit


I can't believe you're picking the Miz up on that in this roster of wrestlers...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

edit


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

BERRRIIEDDD


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus christ.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank god that's over.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

lol


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, Miz just got screwed in is hometown.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

That was quick.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Well that was boring


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They actually had Punk beat him clean again.:lol

Poor Miz. Even though it makes the most sense.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Poor Miz


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Yep Miz is turning face


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Another loss for The Miz...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The awesome jobber jobs again fpalm


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh thank God it's over. 

Fire Miz now, plz.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

done.

lets go on.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Booze said:


> America has so many fucking adverts


To quote the great band Tool: 

Buy, Buy, send more money! 

Seriously, our economy sucks. Send Gas too.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Horrible. Worthless win for CM Punk, he sucks.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

super punk


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

It's not a case of guys being bigger than the title, it's that Rock, Cena, Undertaker, HHH and HBK are all much bigger stars than Punk, Jericho, Sheamus and Bryan


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What were those strikes on Punk's back? Was he playing patty cake there? The Miz is the WORST striker in the company. The WORST.

That is my one big problem with his in ring work. The strikes and the leg offense/kicking are just dire.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I very much approve of Miz's current stature in the company.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Tapping out at your hometown?

Ouch.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Miz buried at his own hometown and the crowd loves it.

Really

Really...


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

lol bad luck miz


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah buddy


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Shots fired


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh lord have mercy.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn poor Miz seems so irreverent


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Didn't Punk say that during his feud with JBL way back when?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh lord.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

haha jericho


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Punk's facial expression sold the shit out of that. That was really good.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

uh oh...Jericho's been talking to Raven


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This isn't new, Jericho...

Punk explained that is the reason why he is straight edge many times.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Holy fuck. Jericho/Punk just got personal.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Really, we're doing this?!? For building?!? :fpalm


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I do miss punks old theme


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok, this feud just got stupid. The writers are fucking terrible.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Jeritroll at work and CM Punk serious face.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

lol @ Chris Jericho. Punk looks bothered, haha.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

dog collar chain match OH SHIT


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This is unnecessary.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Jericho Via satellite!!1 Hes not here!!1!!1 What a sellout!!111


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

This should be off limits tbh.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome promo for Jericho.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

WWE resulting to the family cheap shots again. fpalm


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

hmm


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> uh oh...Jericho's been talking to Raven


yeap


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

man i wish the miz would get back into the main event. smh.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Really? Miz lost are you serious? I officially no longer mark for CM Punk.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Raven for the run in


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice twist to this storyline.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

fuck who the who cares


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Y2J owned CM Punk


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Theproof said:


> Ok, this feud just got stupid. The writers are fucking terrible.


*lol exactly.

This is terrible.*


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

wtf? lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't with this. :lmao


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

What the fuck does this have to do with the match?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

My reaction to this:
:O
what da fuck


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Holy fuck, this is a harsh promo from Jericho. Wow. 

QUOTH THE JERICHO! NEVERMORE!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WWE is seriously trying to fuck up every feud they have before WM. It's amazing.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This...this is actually fucking brilliant.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Alcohol is in my jeans...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Take a drink, lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punks gonna cry


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Heels drive people to alcoholism!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

PIPEBOMB BITCHES.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

lol @ punk acting to be mad and sad.

haha


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

God damn, Jericho with the gigantic low blow! Classic Jericho.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dark_Link said:


> Y2J owned CM Punk


Yeah bringing up someone's alcoholic father really showed him...


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Y2J the only bright spot off the night and he wasn't even here.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Give Punk a pipebomb


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The shark has been jumped.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

stone cold should give punk a beer at wm


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Punk *SOLD* that. Take note Cena.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> This...this is actually fucking brilliant.


Thank you


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm literally sitting here with my jaw dropped.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Didn't punk already told us about his father? I'm sure of it.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Love Jericho and punks promos. Best in the world !!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

CM DRUNK CM DRUNK

Haha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Them titties though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wait, Punk has never lost a match before...that's why he hasn't ever taken a drink?*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, that promo was just a "cheer for Punk, please" promo.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Really good Jericho promo here, strong stuff. Punks reactions were great too.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol cm chump can't even fake a tear


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

When a promo is lame, you gotta expect the WHAT? chants. Taker/HBK promo sucked big time. Therefore, WHAT? chants.

I support the WHAT? chants.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Suppose they could always change his gimmick to CM Drunk....


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

oh em gee character development


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

lol, was that an ROH chant I just heard?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Great promo


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Epic Selling by CM Punk. Imagine if Punk was smiling in this segment like someone else I know.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Embrace the hate- I mean alcoholism, Punk!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Man Punk can't act to save his life


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

wow jericho low blow hahaha Punk played that well


----------



## Kra88yPa77y (Jan 3, 2012)

EMBRACE THE ALCOHOL!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao

Well, okay...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Great promo from Jericho as usual.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Really? That's the secret? Lmao


----------



## someguy12 (Jun 28, 2011)

If that was cena he would smirk


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Booze said:


> Punk *SOLD* that. Take note Cena.


agreed No FUCKING SMILE


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

What if CM Punk loses, takes a three-month hiatus, and comes back with the old Jesus-beard look drinking whiskey from a bottle? I'd :lmao


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Dunno why people are moaning, that was good, adds a real personal touch to the match and fued.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Good strategy by Jericho. Not like Punk can say anything about Jericho's parents that would make him feel bad.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> lol, was that an ROH chant I just heard?


Yeah. :lmao

Awesome promo by Jericho.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Great promo by Y2J.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

the way punk sold that promo made it good for me.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk sold that awesomely. Take note, Cena.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I love that all of Jericho's fueds get super personal


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

damn that got personal
next week punk is gonna snap


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> The shark has been jumped.


*lol indeed it has. Maybe this match should open Mania instead of the World title match this year. :lmao*


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

CM Drunk selling pretty well there. Cena could learn a thing or two


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Glad to see the best wrestling match at Wrestlemania is getting the best build up.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

actually a great promo and a way to give this feud some meannings


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

You nerds his trying to get in his head. Nobody has spoken to punk like that before what the fuck do you want?


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Lol cm chump can't even fake a tear


Why would he cry there?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"I've handled my dad being a drunk all my life, but now that eveyrone knows suddenly I turn into an emotional wreck."

Yeah.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

CM "Drunk"

...


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Great job by both Jericho and Punk. 

I like this new dimension they're adding. Jericho with the mind games. Very nice touch.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

At least they're trying to add some personal animosity to the feud.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*and cue people thinking that was a shoot in 3....2.....*


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great facial experessions, Punk /sarcasm.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't see the problem with Jericho's reference. Punk has been known to be a guy that you can't get to. Someone that you can't make breakdown. Mentioning the one thing that can potentially make Punk crack (lol) while playing off his straightedge gimmick is brilliant.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh please have Punk turn into this....


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

continuing their push to put punk over by kids and parents, their target audience, which will increase merchandise sales substantially. Not saying it wasn't a good promo, but you could hear the kids chanting 'cm punk' following it.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!Rocky!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jericho listing all of the chicks Punk has screwed over would have been better. Then next week, he'd pull a Debra/Jarrett and all those bitches will walk out on stage and chase after Punk with frying pans and rolling pins.


----------



## bc23 (Feb 28, 2012)

CM Punk sold that like a boss and he did not smirk


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Guess it's time for the dreaded Divas segment of the show.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> lol, was that an ROH chant I just heard?


No, that was just one guy.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

cmp25 said:


> Why would he cry there?


Seriously. He sold that extremely well.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

That's how you sell a fuckin promo! Great Job Punk hope Cena was taking notes.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Punk sold that like a champ.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

CM Drunk? Pfft.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe CM Punk's next gimmick will be a champion beer ponger.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

CM DRUNK! CM DRUNK!


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Somebody just get the man a goddamn beer :austin2


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I can't figure out why CM Punk didn't laugh and act like a doofus and interrupt Chris Jericho.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

That was great trash talking by Jericho. This feud should go on after Wrestlemania for a while.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

CM Drunk...See I'm drunk. Good chant.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

Falkono said:


> Man Punk can't act to save his life


Punk fan here and yes he isn't the best actor. that isn't the thing tho...this isn't a movie. at least he tried and didn't laugh his way through like Cena probably would.

whenever Punk tries to look sad, it just looks funny to me.


in other news, crowd pretty much cheered to cheer him up and when they failed...all went silent lol


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

the fox said:


> actually a great promo and a way to give this feud some meannings


It had a meaning before. And it made sense. This is just horrible and unnecessary.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Otunga law commercial? 

Awesome!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Jericho listing all of the chicks Punk has screwed over would have been better. Then next week, he'd pull a Debra/Jarrett and all those bitches will walk out on stage and chase after Punk with frying pans and rolling pins.


That would be too cool and clever for WWE to do


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

The David Otunga promo XD


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao otunga law commercials


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Hahaha


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

you see cena? that's HOW you sell a fucking promo


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Otunga haha


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

LMAO at the Otunga law commercial.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Next week please.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

DAVID OTUNGA YESSS


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

bahaah! david otunga.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, not yet time for the Divas.


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

Wait was that Tunga Ad serious, because if it was, it's fucking amazing!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

lol, 'The Law Offices Of David Otunga', suberb (Y)


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao Law offices of David Otunga.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Lmao otunga


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Randy Fucking Orton.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol david otunga


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao if David Otunga NEVER wrestled I'd LOVE him.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Otunga personal injury lawyer advert. :lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

You people hating on the way this Y2J/Punk storyline is going are absolute RETARDS.... If it leads to a promo like this then it is a 150% win


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The law offices of David Otunga. Awesome!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Hell of a twist for this angle. I like it to make the rivalry even more personal, however I really believe the whole thing could just sell itself on 'Best in the World' vs. 'Best in the World' with both men being on winning streaks and looking incredibly strong. Either way...not complaining.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

He hears voices in his head time


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The law offices of David Otunga? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

RaneGaming said:


> agreed No FUCKING SMILE


shit ..do you compare everything to Cena...that bag boy,bagged the hell out of my grocery's..take note Cena,that trashman took out my garbadge the best..screw you Cena..


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wonder if randy will get the one up on kane when he comes out to attack


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I am so fucking sick of WWE wanking over twitter. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Jericho just stole the show


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> "I've handled my dad being a drunk all my life, but now that eveyrone knows suddenly I turn into an emotional wreck."
> 
> Yeah.


He's kayfabe hid it, repressed it, and has been ashamed of it his whole life, and now that the world knows a very personal secret of his, broadcast on live TV, that he's ashamed of, he feels embarrassed and vulnerable? Seriously, this stuff isn't that hard to follow.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

THE TUNG


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Otunga law ad!? I love WWE.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Chris Jericho = King of Promos.

That was awesome.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

lolololololol Thwagger getting the jobber entrance


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm going to go do something illegal just so I can get Otunga as my lawyer be right back


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swagger goes from US Champ last week to jobber entrance this week. Swagger hair from last week already gone?


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

From US champ to no entrance jobber? Excellent.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like Biff Swagger is going to eat an RKO.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

oh yay randy orton........


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This RAW was pretty meh until this OTUNGA commercial. A great idea for once.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh they wanted to make the WWE Championship personal. But seriously that was the best they could do?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So next week Punk needs to cut a promo about the terrible story behind Jericho's mother. Then at Wrestlemania instead of having a match they can hug each other in the middle of the ring and cry about their parents.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Apex predetor? No Viper?


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Dunno why people are moaning, that was good, adds a real personal touch to the match and fued.


Who knows bro. This place is ridiculous sometimes haha. Some is called for, but a lot of complaining is just because they can or feel like it. 

Every week the same people "This may be the worst raw ever"


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao HOLY SHIT, Jack Swagger just got the mother of all jobber entrances.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Great Jericho Promo... always gets personal! lol

Well sold by Punk... like others mentioned 'take note CENA!'

Can't believe people complaining, Jericho is trying to get in Punks head, its a good angle... Punk isn't usually put on the back foot, usually he is the one ripping apart others based on their personal lives. So its good to see the tables turned.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Next week please.


Fuck yes. Please cut a promo next week like this Punk.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Orton on the card...why?


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

highlight of the show just happened right here guys.

david otunga is the man


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

a otunga law commercial wwe you are a genius lolol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

David Otunga stole Raw.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

If you have a twitter, you have a lawyer


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton and his matches makes me sleepy...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao HOLY SHIT, Jack Swagger just got the mother of all jobber entrances.


He actually got an entrance? :lmao


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Austin is obviously going to be involved in the Punk/Jericho feud, giving Punk a beer, then Punk GTS's on Austin and turns heel.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

I need a drink...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Was it possible to make Swagger look more like a douche. Apparently it was possible. 

Job your ass right over to TNA Mr. Swagger...


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

In b4 Kane interference.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

dabossb said:


> You people hating on the way this Y2J/Punk storyline is going are absolute RETARDS.... If it leads to a promo like this then it is a 150% win


My dad fucking died because he was an alcoholic!! we had to pick the pieces of his mental and physical abuse every day!! to use that as a promo as a means to hurt makes me sick and i dont care what any of you say! Feels same about Punks promos with hardy about drug abuse as well before anyone says!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

random match is random.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> Orton on the card...why?


So Kane can interrupt to build the feud most likely.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> So next week Punk needs to cut a promo about the terrible story behind Jericho's mother.


I didn't think about this, that would take this feud to a whole new level.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

hmmmm...wonder whos gonna win this match...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Here comes Kane.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

I missed the Otunga commercial, got a call from work


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm waiting for Kane's Pyro.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Kane "Welcome Back Randy"
Orton "Its good to be back"
Kane "good to know you feel good about being back"
Orton "Its good to know you feel good about me feeling good about being back"
Kane "MUUUUUUUUUUHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"
Orton "Kane Wrestlemania"
Kane "see you at Mania Randy"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The fact that the commercial for Otunga was probably 100% legit since he's a real lawyer makes it even more awesome.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Pojko said:


> He's kayfabe hid it, repressed it, and has been ashamed of it his whole life, and now that the world knows a very personal secret of his, broadcast on live TV, that he's ashamed of, he feels embarrassed and vulnerable? Seriously, this stuff isn't that hard to follow.


Exactly. It was brilliant and gave this feud much needed steam.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

If Punk cuts a promo like his wrestlerave promo he cut to Raven about similar subject matter, it's going to be fucking amazing.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I really don't want to watch this match even a little bit.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Head first from the announcer table? You mean hand first? If you're doing close ups, make sure you don't make it so obvious.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wtf just got back from a commercial


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Feels like more commercials show up every week.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

WTF commercial at this time


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Orton blows as a face. Heel Orton is always badass, though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> So next week Punk needs to cut a promo about the terrible story behind Jericho's mother. Then at Wrestlemania instead of having a match they can hug each other in the middle of the ring and cry about their parents.


Hey they might as well.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

are you fucking babies actually complaining about the jericho promo? really? that shit was brilliant, so the fuck what if its been done before, typical IWC bitching and moaning and bitching and bitching and bitching.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

BTW THAT'S how you sell a fucking promo. None of this smirking bullshit that does nothing but lessen the impact of an emotionally charged segment.

God damn Punk you are amazing. I love this dimension they're adding to this feud. Jericho with the minds games, just another reason why he believes he's the best in the world, not only can he beat you in the ring, but now he's in his head.

Love it.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

spoiler - orton wins/kane interferes 

/obvious


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm still LOL'ing at people who don't get the Punk/Jericho storyline


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Swaggers hair > All


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

lisa12000 said:


> My dad fucking died because he was an alcoholic!! we had to pick the pieces of his mental and physical abuse every day!! to use that as a promo as a means to hurt makes me sick and i dont care what any of you say! Feels same about Punks promos with hardy about drug abuse as well before anyone says!


How long have you been watching pro wrestling? This is what they do. Surely you know that by now? Or does it only bother you when it affects you?

Man up or stop watching. Sorry.

Sucks what happened to you and your dad, but this is a wrestling storyline not real life.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

JAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWBER Entrance.

Oh Swagger.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

What happened to Jericho's mom?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Orton and Swagger can't match a worse pair than that.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

ShaggyK said:


> I'm still LOL'ing at people who don't get the Punk/Jericho storyline


Simple minded folk who honestly don't understand the simplicity of psychology in a wrestling storyline. 

Let them continue to bitch.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

If there's a match on RAW then there will be a commercial, I thought you guys would of known this after nearly a thousand episodes?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

attitudEra said:


> are you fucking babies actually complaining about the jericho promo? really? that shit was brilliant, so the fuck what if its been done before, *typical IWC bitching and moaning and bitching and bitching and bitching*.


yes


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Amber B said:


> The shark has been jumped.


We're watching professional fucking wrestling. Pro wrestling exists completely beyond the shark.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Swagger may win for the worst hair. It's truely awful.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

good blend of mixing kayfabe and reality there assuming punk's straight edge, and he sold it well. No complaints.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Rock/Cena is going to ruin this Raw


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> My dad fucking died because he was an alcoholic!! we had to pick the pieces of his mental and physical abuse every day!! to use that as a promo as a means to hurt makes me sick and i dont care what any of you say! Feels same about Punks promos with hardy about drug abuse as well before anyone says!


....lol?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*David Otunga is a hell of a lawyer btw...

http://www.tmz.com/2012/01/27/wwe-david-otunga-wrestler-lawyer/

*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Boring Raw so far, squash him Randy and get Rock out there.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

:cuss:


ShaggyK said:


> I'm still LOL'ing at people who don't get the Punk/Jericho storyline


I know right, that was the only bright spot this night. I still can't mark for Punk anymore though. Not after what WWE did to the Miz.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Might as well have Maury Povich come as the guest host of Wrestlemania cause this whole WM has become a drama fest.

Stars who hate each others guts.
A guy with a drunk father and one with tragedy with his mother
A manipulated man and a bitch of a woman
A bully and a tall teddy bear

Shit, get Springer, cause it's gonna end in a fight anyways lol


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Oh they wanted to make the WWE Championship personal. But seriously that was the best they could do?


How else should it be done? We got some character development, an angle that isn't so predictable and "facts". Good use of psychology to say the least.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> Simple minded folk who honestly don't understand the simplicity of psychology in a wrestling storyline.
> 
> Let them continue to bitch.


Well, that and the fact that it's ancient fucking history.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I wonder what would happen if you compared commercial time to bell-to-bell ring time. Every match is getting neutered and undermined by these commercials. It is out of control.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

This match is so boring! Come on we want Rock


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The crowd look bored as fuck. End this match already.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just imagine-Punk's promos would be 1000X better if he had a few Sam Adams beforehand.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Fuck this match.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

orton injured again? lmfao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

lisa12000 said:


> My dad fucking died because he was an alcoholic!! we had to pick the pieces of his mental and physical abuse every day!! to use that as a promo as a means to hurt makes me sick and i dont care what any of you say! Feels same about Punks promos with hardy about drug abuse as well before anyone says!


I'm sure it's a sensitive issue for a lot of people but WWE is just a TV show. And TV shows have things like this all the time. It's weird in this case because the characters are so close to who they really are but aside from that it's just another TV show. That's really the way you have to go and look at it.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Swagger lock!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This match is boring.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

lisa12000 said:


> My dad fucking died because he was an alcoholic!! we had to pick the pieces of his mental and physical abuse every day!! to use that as a promo as a means to hurt makes me sick and i dont care what any of you say! Feels same about Punks promos with hardy about drug abuse as well before anyone says!


The internet is definitely not a place for you. Full of evil cyber-bullies. I won't be one of them because I have a soul, but seriously, this isn't really the place to try to make people feel bad or understand you


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

fuck lol times almost up, been a quick two hours so far


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Might as well have Maury Povich come as the guest host of Wrestlemania cause this whole *WM has become a drama fest*.
> 
> Stars who hate each others guts.
> A guy with a drunk father and one with tragedy with his mother
> ...


Honest to god, to people not understand Wrestling? The whole wrestling business wouldnt exist with it.:russo


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

When Swagger does the ankle lock I just can't take it seriously but when Shamrock and Angle did it I could for some reason


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Jack Swagger looks way too much like Biff from Back to the Future


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I like how Orton keeps looking toward the entrance, like he's expecting Kane.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Sort the sound out sky sports


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bye bye Swagger.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Here comes Kane!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Omg the girl that is screaming makes me want to mute my tv.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Jacks arm was under the ropes ref come on


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Man it's unreal how much people bitch and moan on this forum, it's fucking hilarious to read.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ortons 5 moves of doom combo is worse than cenas


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

This match would make Rip Van Winkle sleepier


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Finally....it's over.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambu Grey said:


> *Kane's Pyro.*


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Does Swagger usually oversell that much?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Christ, the crowd actually came alive for a bit in that match. I don't even know what the hell's going on with Cleveland.


----------



## Kra88yPa77y (Jan 3, 2012)

SHOCKKKKKKKKKKKED


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

God, Guerrero must have vocal cords of fucking steel.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> Simple minded folk who honestly don't understand the simplicity of psychology in a wrestling storyline.
> 
> Let them continue to bitch.


Screw that. That was a last minute, "we have to do something to remind people that we're having a match a Mania too because the best in the world vs best in the world gimmick can only go so far so why not bring in der your straight edge because your daddy likes brown juice" angle.

Psychology is amazing!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The superplex is the fakest looking set-up in wrestling. *


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I like how Orton keeps looking toward the entrance, like he's expecting Kane.


You mean how Orton twitches his head all the time like he has parkinsons?


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> Omg the girl that is screaming makes me want to mute my tv.


Vickie...?


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm sure it's a sensitive issue for a lot of people but WWE is just a TV show. And TV shows have things like this all the time. It's weird in this case because the characters are so close to who they really are but aside from that it's just another TV show. That's really the way you have to go and look at it.


thanks for the sensible reply rather than being told im a retard and a child etc etc Its just very raw to me and hit a nerve at the time, i will get over it im sure!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK?


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

The Rocks not going to get much time is he?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was useless.


----------



## Princess Chynadoll (Jun 24, 2003)

@ TheWFEffect: I love your avatar pic!!! Hilarious!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well...that happened.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So I'm really looking forward to Punk's response next week. You can hate on him when he tries to be funny but he's amazing at cutting a serious promo about something like this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Attitudinal...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Orton's looking around like "fuck up MY pose, will you?!"

Peep Show on SD? Yaaayyy


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rocky, Rocky, Rocky, Rocky


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

MICHAEL GOD DAMN COLE, ATTITUDINAL IS NOT A FUCKING WORD USED BY NORMAL PEOPLE


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock Concert 3!


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

A recap of the recap!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

_*"You ain't nothin' but a reeeeed neck...."*_


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

PEEP SHOW!!!!!! YES!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh, now they want to act like Christian exists.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

The peep show is back!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

CHRISTIAN RETURNS! MARK OUUUUUUUUUUT!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Christian and the return of The Peep Show! Yes!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Well that sure was anticlimactic.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Wait did this Raw start an hour earlier? So I missed the first hour?


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Terrible Raw. The Rock needs to do an A* concert if he wants to save the show.

The way this crowed is though, I just can't see it.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Peep show!!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Peep Show on Smackdown Friday. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If rock comes out to his Hollywood entrance.. I'm going to mark hard

YES CHRISTIANS PEEP SHOW


----------



## Miccoli#10 (Jan 7, 2012)

Peep show for friday, awesome !!!!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

eireace said:


> The Rocks not going to get much time is he?


I am sure he has plenty on room to write stuff on the back of his guitar


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The Rock concert up next. ohh GAWD SMH


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

How many times has Cole said "Old School Attitudinal" promo from Cena, and then shown a replay?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

YESSSSSSS Christian Peep Show wrestlemania YESSSSSSS


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Who is on peep show?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

How was this attitudinal? Would you rhyme shit and tits instead of movies and boobies?

OH SHIT *****! JOHNNY EGGPLANT SAID BOOBIES OHHHHHHHH WIGGERGASM!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Smackdown needs to keep The Peep Show weekly. It should have never left Smackdown. That's Christian best contribution.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

stadw0n306 said:


> Man it's unreal how much people bitch and moan on this forum, it's fucking hilarious to read.


It's crazy dude. Why watch something that draws this much criticism and angst? People on this forum bitch about EVERYTHING. I've never seen anything like it honestly.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

YES! 
CHRISTIANS BACK!!!
not only that but the 
PEEP SHOW IS BACK!!!


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

The Rock: JABRONI!!!

/EndShow


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

Can Rock make this work without his heel hollywood persona? we'll see


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Only The Rock can save this raw right now. Man, this raw looked good on paper, but sucked in reality


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> I am sure he has plenty on room to write stuff on the back of his guitar


lol what?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

C'mon Rock... Redeem this RAW, please.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

PREDICTION:

Rock's concert flops and crowd will barely react.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

The Rock better deliver some CARNAGE! :JR:


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> It's crazy dude. Why watch something that draws this much criticism and angst? People on this forum bitch about EVERYTHING. I've never seen anything like it honestly.


Thats the IWC for ya.

Christian back baby! PEEEEPPPP!!!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

hope The Rock use his 2003 theme again.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> Honest to god, to people not understand Wrestling? The whole wrestling business wouldnt exist with it.:russo


Sorry. I actually liked shit before the Attitude Era when it wasn't about all about sluts, screwjobs and backstage hardcore and shit was handled in the ring like two titans.

But I guess I'm supposed to just like whatever the hell you like, since you know so much, Russo.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Jericho's promo was good, but I don't really think they needed that for the rivalry.

Christian returning to SmackDown with the Peep Show, can't want!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

dabossb said:


> You people hating on the way this Y2J/Punk storyline is going are absolute RETARDS.... If it leads to a promo like this then it is a 150% win


In my opinion there's no need to reveal personal details of wrestlers lives, especially of this nature. If the WWE writers knew what "subtlety" means I wouldn't be worried but I have a feeling this will lead into some horrible stuff and I just think it's in bad taste.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> It's crazy dude. Why watch something that draws this much criticism and angst? People on this forum bitch about EVERYTHING. I've never seen anything like it honestly.


There's the internet, then there's the internet wrestling community


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

DocBlue said:


> Wait did this Raw start an hour earlier? So I missed the first hour?


I swear people are going to continue posting this until the show is over. It wouldn't surprise me at all if we get some folks posting at their surprise when the show ends.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

yourmumsface17 said:


> Who is on peep show?


John Laurinaitis.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope Rocky Delivers here... and the crowd to!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

LOL @ Cole completely no selling the fact that Kane was playing mind games with Orton.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyone who says that this Raw has been a good show is mentally retarded. Awful raw this week


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

If Rock comes out with sheet music like he used to, the Cena marks are gonna have a field day....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why does Christian have his own show? How many people need shows?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> I am sure he has plenty on room to write stuff on the back of his guitar


if i remember he had papers infront of him in 2003 and it was great 
this isn't a promo


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If you drive 900 miles for a Taco that drive home holding your shit is going to be brutal.

#doritosBell


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Could someone tell me what happened in the first hour of Raw? I started watching during HBK's promo. Didn't realise it started an hour earlier


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

What? Peep show? Have we missed something in UK?


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> John Laurinaitis.


2 most charismatic men in the WWE


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Sorry. I actually liked shit before the Attitude Era when it wasn't about all about sluts, screwjobs and backstage hardcore and shit was handled in the ring like two titans.
> 
> But I guess I'm supposed to just like whatever the hell you like, since you know so much, Russo.


Hahaha, Wrestling is a soap opera, always has been always will be.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Why does Christian have his own show? How many people need shows?


Because he is captain charisma.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cant wait to see all the complaining about The Rock.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish I didn't know that Punk's dad was an alcoholic, I think I may of liked it better


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Creepy Crawl said:


> If Rock comes out with sheet music like he used to, the Cena marks are gonna have a field day....


isn't this the normal thing?
this isn't a freestyle rap


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait, a prediction? Well gee, I wonder what Taker & Trips are going to say!


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

So Mark Henry is losing next week.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Why does Cena get Henry next week?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Tony Tornado said:


> In my opinion there's no need to reveal personal details of wrestlers lives, especially of this nature. If the WWE writers knew what "subtlety" means I wouldn't be worried but I have a feeling this will lead into some horrible stuff and I just think it's in bad taste.


I'm pretty sure they will not do anything that the wrestlers themselves disagree with so I don't see the problem. Anything to make the feud hotter.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cena vs Henry? Why?


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Undertaker is def bald. His hair is on fire on the front cover of WWE Mag. Coincidence?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the red rep comment CenationHLR. Did I hit a nerve?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alright Rock marks. Try not to cream on the monitors. 

Don't look like Hollywood Rock to me.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Why is that big news? Are we supposed to believe Henry has any semblance of a chance THIS CLOSE to Mania?


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Sky Sports has been fucking shit tonight. Is the guy controlling the shit asleep at his desk?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Weakass reaction


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

thats not willy nelsons guitar...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Rock!!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is Jeff Jarrett using the Rocks music?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Rock is going to bomb.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Peep Show is trending just off an advert, that's how over that dude is. Give him a strap, Vince!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tony Tornado said:


> In my opinion there's no need to reveal personal details of wrestlers lives, especially of this nature. If the WWE writers knew what "subtlety" means I wouldn't be worried but I have a feeling this will lead into some horrible stuff and I just think it's in bad taste.


I don't agree with you, but I can understand your opinion. It will be GOOD trust me. Punk will cut a promo like that and get even more fans then he already has, which is the ultimate goal I believe. Punk's made his piece will that stuff so I wouldn't even be surprised if he suggested it to Jericho to begin with.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Creepy Crawl said:


> If Rock comes out with sheet music like he used to, the Cena marks are gonna have a field day....


isn't this the normal thing?


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

The Rock is fucking huge


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Pretty pumped for this. Hopefully Rock isn't his shitty self that we saw these past two weeks.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Zero swag from the Rock

WHERE ARE THE SUNGLASSES?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Rock better go fucking hard on Cena because Cena killed him earlier tonight!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Fingers crossed that this goes well


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Seriously this had to be one of the worst crowds ever.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I fucking hate this Guitar wail NWO style rock theme. Makes me want to have an anal evacuation.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Metallica FTW

Rocks theme is so fucking epic btw.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mark Henry to induct John Cena into the Hall of Pain on behalf of his Nation of Domination brother!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

this crowd sucks


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Why does Christian have his own show? How many people need shows?


Because that's how he gets over with the crowd. He's a promo guy.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Woah. Not quite the pop I'm used to for the Rock.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

runnin out of time here rock, i wanna go to sleep


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

The sad thing is that there is no way this could top the last Rock concert. Hopefully it at least comes close.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

What the fuck. NO ONE can get a pop outa this crowd. NO ONE!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Sucks that WWE won't be coming to Hershey or somewhere close instead of Philly.

Rock concert! Hope this doesn't go bad.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mitchell & Webb are on Smackdown? I may have to tune in


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Rock trying to steal Undertakers thunder for longest entrance on the roster or just killing time?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

what is it opposite day?
cena was all serious in the beggining
and the rock is now all smiles


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

No way this Rock Concert can be as good as this one:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I really hope this doesn't go the way I think it is.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

SP103 said:


> I fucking hate this Guitar wail NWO style rock theme. Makes me want to have an anal evacuation.


It just made me complete one


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

quitest rocky chant ever lol


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Ass Invader said:


> The Rock better go fucking hard on Cena because Cena killed him earlier tonight!


Not really....


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LOL

People happy that Cena apparently didn't get a pop, then Rock gets a low pop and suddenly the crowd sucks.

Senile. I'm dying lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> Rock trying to steal Undertakers thunder for longest entrance on the roster or just killing time?


He's stalling because he has no good material and he knows it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please don't do the Nash stutter, Rock.  You're better than that.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Are people really expecting something different from the crowd? Cleveland never has anything to cheer about...


----------



## djmathers1207 (Sep 9, 2011)

Cena PWNED Rock tonight and now Rock better deliver


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

lmao @ overdramatic fan


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Cleveland just does not give a fuck. Wow.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I have a terrible feeling WWE might try to sabotage this in another attempt to make Cena look good. Hopefully not.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao at that chick splooging for Rock


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

3 minutes later...still posing


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I hate how they try to get the Wrestlemania sign in every damn shot.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

twitter mention in 3....2...1


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

WWE trying to give Rock a little leway by having him make his promos during the 11pm mark


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Shut the fuck up and sing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How is that possible?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Alicenchains said:


> 3 minutes later...still posing


Seriously, I'm no Rock hater but we're into the over-run and he hasn't even started his "song" yet...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ecabney said:


> Peep Show is trending just off an advert, that's how over that dude is. Give him a strap, Vince!


That's Christian's best stuff. Why wouldn't it trend? I'm glad WWE had enough sense to bring it back, even if he returns as a heel. Smackdown's been missing that from their program.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Rocky Rocky


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I missed The Rock that didn't kiss ass.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think that the largest sellout thing is a complete fabrication.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Largest....sellout? Wat


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

a rocky sucks sign? what the fuck?


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

from no pop to within two seconds getting them to eat out of his hand. Thats rocky.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

fuck of rocky, do something funny


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Theproof said:


> Not really....


I'm a Rock mark and I have no problem saying that Cena went apeshit on him.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wait, how do you get bigger than a sellout? lmao


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Look at him pandering to these sycophants, these parasitical tapeworms.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Vanilla Ice banged a Tellytubby. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was so corny but fucking funny :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at the thugs in the front row.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Vanilla Ice banged a teletubby? Terrible.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Vanilla Ice banged a tellytubby :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Headliner said:


> I have a terrible feeling WWE might try to sabotage this in another attempt to make Cena look good. Hopefully not.


They will.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Get to singing, Rock.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao why the fuck would you give me that visual, Rock?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Rock is acting more like a stand-up comedian than The Rock...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So Cleveland's indoor hockey arena holds more than the Browns football stadium? Or have the Browns just never had a sellout?

I keed I keed


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

vanilla ice banged a teletubby! lol


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

teletang...lmao


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

so this sucks


----------



## Showman (Feb 14, 2012)

lol, I laughed out loud at the teletubbie comment.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

loooooool.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And now Rock has gotten them to chant Telle Tubbie....wow. Just wow.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Vanilla Ice banged a tellytubby? Tellytang?

Not funny.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is starting off horribly. :lmao


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Thought he was suppose to sing


----------



## c247268 (Mar 12, 2012)

i couldent take it anymore i turned my tv off im done done forever.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*dead* why Rocky why?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lmao telletubbies


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Ass Invader said:


> I'm a Rock mark and I have no problem saying that Cena went apeshit on him.


Cena's rap was terrible.

This is no better though


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LMFAO!!!! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The Rock about to lay the verbal SD. GOAT of all GOATs.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Rock you so corny but still hilarious haha


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Teletubby John Cena is genius!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I didn't really see it until that graphic. Holy shit, he was right.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TELLYTANG!

THE PICTURE!

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh God that was so lame that it was funny.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

DONE. I'm done. Everything sucked. E drugging even Rock stalled and was unfunny. I'm done.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

LMAO, the Rock is fucking hilarious.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Actually it's the #3 trend worldwide WWE, good try though


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

The Rock needs to be funny here. I hope WWE doesn't try to cornhole this, but we'll see. 

Rock = best ever on the mic.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I laughed lol


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lmao


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Teletubbies now trending.

This song is fucking awesome!


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

his signing voice aint what it used to be


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

We found out that The Rock can't sing.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

......
.....
......
.......
.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

I'll sure to be back when the Lakers beat the Kings in May.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Really, this is the song that's supposed to beat Cena's rap?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

MENSTURAL CLOCK! HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Showman (Feb 14, 2012)

lol, I'm liking this


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I am dying over here. Obviously he's not the godly heel Hollywood Rock, but this is a riot.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What happened to his beautiful voice?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's WEST Newbury, Massachusetts Rock. Fact Checked.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

This song will never compare to the original. But lol at the Teletubbies comment.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

getting better now at least


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao this song is great


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay, credit where credit is due, that was funny.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is good so far.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That was pretty awesome, ha ha.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LOOOOOOL


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

GOLD!!!! :LMAO!!!


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Casual fans will be loving this, THAT is what you need to remember.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just to clarify, after doing what The Rock did to open his promo here....the throat has to be shot. That is unless he has prepped for that kind of contrast.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Lmao this is hilarious


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This actually kicks ass. He doesn't sing as well as he used to since his voice is so gravelly now, but its still damn funny. :lmao


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Rock did a good job on the song.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Hollywood Rock was better at this than Today's Rock.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Rock you trader you buried them in 2003 because you know they suck.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

They're chanting his name....awesome.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

There is just something awesome about Rock singing. I don't know why.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

you know what, Im okay with this


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

hilarious


----------



## THE_BRIAN_KENDRICK (Jan 22, 2009)

Hahahaha!!!


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

lmfao, this is hilarious


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao Rock is killin it


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This is damn funny. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Look at the thugs in the front row.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Omgah!!! This is fucking amazing!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha it's not over yet!


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

omfg lmao


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

begging for a rectal exam lmfao!


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Colin Delaney said:


> DONE. I'm done. Everything sucked. E drugging even Rock stalled and was unfunny. I'm done.


See ya next week bud.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that rectal exam line was pretty funny


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

If you don't find this funny, fuck you.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

I fucking love the Rock


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

SUCK IT CENA!!


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is the Rock I love.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Pretty good. I'm lik- oh shit eve lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This is gold :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

brb, about to commit suicide.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

he's a good singer but this fucking blows


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

:lmao

OWNED


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Except Rock wast there that ep.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

"divorce lawyers right up the block" haha


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Fuck that. It's not Hollywood Rock, but FUCK, IT IS AWESOME!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL ROCKY.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lmao lmao


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm in stitches.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock is funny tonight


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Eve... Omg!! I can't breathe!


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Omg this is ace! im sorry i doubted you rock.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This is a horric segment. Terrible idea.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The anal exam and wife line were good.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

ommmmmffgggggggggggg LMAO This is fucking PRICELESS.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

This is great, Lets go Rock


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

I just spat out my drink.

Even Cole is cracking up.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

HAHA, he brought up the Cena wife/Eve thing. Amazing.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

cole is close to losing it


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

I will always love Rock.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Ouuuch.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKYROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Using Cleveland Rocks for cheap pops is sad.grim.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

HaHa Marking out a little bit


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

just woke the house up


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

This is incredible!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

haters gon hate but this shit is gold...


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

This is funny as fuck


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Omfg, this is absolutely HILARIOUS.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

ENCORE ENCORE ENCORE ENCORE


----------



## Showman (Feb 14, 2012)

lol, fuck anyone who complains about this segment,


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Just brilliant


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YES!*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is great stuff. I'm very surprised.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

The Rock's sense of humor didn't make it through puberty.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Colin Delaney said:


> brb, about to commit suicide.


Did you just beat Mass Effect 3?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Rock wins


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Using for Cleveland Rocks for cheap pops is sad.grim.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm not sure how I feel about this.....or the Cena rap, I think this Raw might have been better without them.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh shit..... Rock just got real.....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rock is fucking retarded right now! :lmao !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at cole cracking up


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Haha fuck me


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Using Cleveland Rocks for cheap pops is sad.grim.


Of course, but rocking a Mark Price throwback, making a LeBron/Miami reference in Cleveland and mentioning the Cleveland steamer isn't cheap at all.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Everyone who hates this should diaf. 

Cole and Lawler are rofl'ing over the nerd comments to the manly Cena fans. haha


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL!!! Rock thank you!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WALKING VIRGIN AND 42! HOLY SHIT! :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Cole is DYING :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao

This is fucking great.


----------



## THE_BRIAN_KENDRICK (Jan 22, 2009)

Epic stuff!!


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

this is so bad it hurts a little


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

lololololol


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

I love you Rock <3


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

The song about the adult Cena fans is pretty funny.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!11! LMAO THE ROCK OWNING CENAS FAN TOO. WTF LMAO


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

OHHHHHHHHHH SHIT :lmao HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

walking virgin at 42. OUCH


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lmao, This is The Rock dammit, I'm marking. Cena, I don't know what you can do to comeback


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> The Rock's sense of humor didn't make it through puberty.


lol this is true, but it also goes for 95% of society


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hahah the rock is hilarious. Loving this segment


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

OMFG :lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

OMFG :lmao


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

the rock >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>...you 


  I'm literally struggling to type anbsjhshd


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao this is fucking great


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao OMG Rock is destroying Cena


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL THE MOM JOKE


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lmao Cena is mad.


----------



## bc23 (Feb 28, 2012)

They let The Rock loose finally


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok Rock, quit with the teenage humor. Your what 40?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Immature joke
suck up to Cleveland
Repeat.

How fantastic. /sarcasm


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

OK the mum jokes are getting desperate now. smh


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I can't remember the last time I was actually laughing so damn hard at Raw.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

OMFG I think my abs are going to grow 2 inches after this segment :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

This Shit is classic. :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Okay, the songs got better. This was entertaining.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:lol


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok, the Rock killed it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I took it as "Cena's mom can barely walk" due to him fucking her too hard. It probably doesn't mean that, but I'm cracking up anyway


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

ROCK IS GOD, period.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Actually much better then I thought it'd be.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

eew, off key


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

ok, this shit is cringeworthy


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

bc23 said:


> They let The Rock loose finally



random facepalm...


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

I wish i could watch this all night.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

aaaaannnnndddd it gets corny...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh dear god lmao

Come on Rock, your concert was godlike, don't do this shit now lmao


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh no.

This part is not good.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Rock has jumped the shark.

This got way too stupid.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Rock can't keep up with Queens tempo lol


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Now Rocky needs notes on the titantron.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Lydeck said:


> Did you just beat Mass Effect 3?


No raw is just horrible... 

And it just got 1000 times worse with the Queen song. Rock doesn't even know the lyrics, omg it's so sad.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL The Rock botching his own song. This is soo terrible.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Better than expected. Did not see the We Will Rock You part coming.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok I was good with the Rock concert...until this. fpalm


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WWE, this even by your standards is PATHETIC


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol lol


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

this was all bad


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This crowd.... Come on get it together!


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

wtff this is shit


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Colin Delaney said:


> Ok Rock, quit with the teenage humor. Your what 40?


Oh shut up. That was damn funny.


----------



## Showman (Feb 14, 2012)

Crowd was dead the whole night and The Rock woke them up, can't deny that!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

he should of ended with the Cleveland song, this one is terrible because nobody should cover Queen except Freddy. 

Actually, Roger Daltrey and Axl Rose did a stellar job, but nobody but them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Great end to the show. Thank god Rock went full beast mode.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

what the FUCK was that?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rock is botching!


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

The Rock is back.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Do you guys really think this is funny? It's better than Cena's rap but come on. A bunch of corny, juvenile jokes and cheap pops? This is right up Vince McMahon's alley.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

He should've practiced the song more. The Cena sucks bit was awesome though. AWESOME concert, I gotta admit I was doubting him for a sec. Turned out hilarious though.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

The songs about adult Cena fans and Rock's version of We Will Rock You are great. The rest of the songs were bland.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

He needs notes on the fucking TITANTRON. Sad, Oh my god so sad.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol The Rock owned tonight, Cena I actually feel bad for you


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

the end was Horrible rocks voice was gone and he couldn't keep up it was bad  and thats coming from rocky fan should have left the end part out


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> I took it as "Cena's mom can barely walk" due to him fucking her too hard. It probably doesn't mean that, but I'm cracking up anyway


That is what it meant.

We Will Rock You remix wasn't good. But everything else was funny. Good stuff.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LMAO that end part was fucking terrible, but majority of it was great. Good stuff from Rocky.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

well that was horrible


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The beginning and the "We Will Rock You" part sucked, but the rest was good. I think Cena should have received more time to make it more even.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Rock is The Rock tonight

Rock is the best


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Well done Rock on getting a reaction from that crowd. Not a bad segment either although the titantron stitched him up during that last song lol


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol leave it to WWE to mess up a Cena/Rock feud.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright good shit Rocky. Missed Cena's segment so I guess Ill just watch it on youtube.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i can't believe he didn't get booed in cleveland!!!
actually the crowds were on fire only during his promo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He could of did without the last song but it was still a great segment overall. The show itself was ok. Great build to the important matches on the card.


Colin Delaney said:


> Ok Rock, quit with the teenage humor. Your what 40?


Who cares? People like it.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

I doubted Rock, I am sorry, amazing concert! He woke up the fans!

He couldn't keep up with Queens tempo though :lol: He was starting to lose his voice. Doesn't matter though 

Great job by both of them, tbh Cena should have interupted Rock though, so Rock could whack him with the guitar to further the feud, but you know what, I will just enjoy it


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

it's the WWE I remember. Fresh burst of attitude and appealing to young adults more than kids.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena got the first 10 mins but Rock gets the last 40?


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

The We Will Rock You bit was weak but other than that Rock was great. Cena keeps trying to get serious, Rock just keeps goofing around like it's not even a thing...I like the contrast, gotta admit


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

People are gonna hate, but whatever, that shit was hilarious. 

And LOL at people getting on the Rock for making juvenile jokes. LMFAO, that's sort of what he does ya bunch of numbnuts.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

the "concert" shit was unbearable. dwayne should return to hollywood and never touch a live mic again.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Didn't care for the we will rock you song but everything else was great. Rock was hilarious and kept most of entertained. Overall pretty good raw. I can't wait to see where they go with the whole cm drunk thing....


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

That was legit hilarious in parts. The song about Cenas fans was awesome. The end was a bit shit but it was just Rocky having a laugh and doing kareoke so it didn't bother me.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rock couldnt write the lyrics on his wrist so he had to use the titantron


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh people stop moaning about the end part. It was not as good as the concert, but i'm sure it was just a little segment added to the end. But clearly The Rock is back


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Colin Delaney said:


> No raw is just horrible...
> 
> And it just got 1000 times worse with the Queen song. Rock doesn't even know the lyrics, omg it's so sad.



You're obnoxious


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I loved the acoustic part.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

He messed up the words at the end.

Other than that, it was great.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

As great as it was, doesn't take away the fact that it did absolutely nothing. This feud is lacking. Really don't care about this match.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Colin Delaney said:


> He needs notes on the fucking TITANTRON. Sad, Oh my god so sad.


fpalm

It was for the crowd to sing along if they wanted to.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

That was amazing. Even Lawler/Cole couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Other than the We Will Rock You cover, the concert was amazing. Wasn't expecting it to go that well.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Headliner said:


> He could of did without the last song but it was still a great segment overall. The show itself was ok. Great build to the important matches on the card.
> Who cares? People like it.


He's appealing to the same fan base he made of Cena for appealing too. Rocky marks ate so blind. Worse than Cena marks even.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

That was embarrassing. He has lyrics on the screen and still botches the song remix.

Rock loses again.

Cena - 3 Rock - 0


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

The Rock segment owned... that was awesome (yea there was slight mishap with the tempo of the Queen song at the start, but dam it I'll forgive that) Got a dead crowd cheering, a crowd he owned at the last concert, who else could do that... man is the GREAT ONE!!! 

Good night, cheers Rocky good work!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

best concert i have ever seen


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

DubC said:


> Rock couldnt write the lyrics on his wrist since so he had to use the titantron


It was so that the people could sing along. Idiot.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Who cares? People like it.


People like Michael Bay, but that doesn't mean he doesn't suck.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

That is how you hold a crowd in the palm of your hands. Young Punks need to take notes instead of bitching.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH THAT WAS HILARIOUS.

The ending sucked (the crowd chanting Cena Sucks helped it out though) <<<< It's gonna be BAD in Miami for Cena, and next week in Philly. I'm honestly Surprised, that was way better than I expected, considering IT WAS A FACE ROCK. Think of how hilarious that would have been if the Rock was a heel.


----------



## Gr8nessGraves (Apr 3, 2005)

I could have done without the ending but everything else was great as usual. The Rock is actually 'entertaining' people. Isn't that what we all watch for?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Showman said:


> Crowd was dead the whole night and The Rock woke them up, can't deny that!


That is true, but still. Is this what the millions of Rock marks love so much? I now have another thing to post in the "Post a picture or video of something that makes you embarassed to be a WWE fan".

I'd rather see Kassius Ohno's FCW debut promo on loop than see this crap.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

awesome stuff by the great one, way to put that kung pao bitch in his place!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Rock concert was AWESOME ... until they did that reading the screen shit.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I liked the "We Will Rock You" at the end, but he messed it up a little so it wasn't as good as it should have been.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Idk guys, it wasn't THAT good. Had a few good lines but he could've used another tune. lol.

and people, they put the words on the screen so it would be a karaoke type thing, so the whole arena could sing along.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Rock smashed him. lol!


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> People like Michael Bay, but that doesn't mean he doesn't suck.


No one I know likes Michael Bay


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

looooooool at the people here talking about lyrics on screen!!!
he already d=said he will sing with the crowd 
and still some dumbs talking about words on screen!!!


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

The concert was great. Definitely the best thing The Rock has done since he's been back.

The end part was unnecessary though and it didn't come off too well.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

The concert was hilarious. Really surprised they went ahead with the Queen song bit though... Rock was messing up pretty much every line. Don't get it...

Oh well, that was minor in comparison to how awesome the concert was.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Tony Tornado said:


> That is true, but still. Is this what the millions of Rock marks love so much? I now have another thing to post in the "Post a picture or video of something that makes you embarassed to be a WWE fan".
> 
> I'd rather see Kassius Ohno's FCW debut promo on loop than see this crap.



Sucks to be you!


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Colin Delaney said:


> He needs notes on the fucking TITANTRON. Sad, Oh my god so sad.


I think it was meant for the crowd, so they could sing along.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Overall, Cena's rap, Taker/HBK, Jericho's promo, and Rock's concert were all great (minus the "We Will Rock You" part). My only minor complaint with Rock's concert is the first song was just dragging on and on. Half of it was really funny, and the rest was okay. But overall it was great.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

they could have done without an end song. Interesting to see Rock cut down the top face of the company though. I highly doubt they turn Cena heel, but people have short attention spans so... 

Now why can't they have these kind of promos with their full time talent? Are they really just incapable of putting on promos that remotely appeal to an older audience? I guess that's probably part of it.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

The Rock was just having a little fun at the end on the titantron. Next week, i'm sure the wwe is going to try to make Cena win.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

bmp487 said:


> That is how you hold a crowd in the palm of your hands. Young Punks need to take notes instead of bitching.


yep momma jokes always appeal to simpletons


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I think the real battle is between John Cena marks and Rock marks using more and more hyperbole about them "owning" each other. Which is why I kind of can't wait until Mania is over. Really enjoyed the Rock Concert though.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Theproof said:


> lol at the people saying that oldschool Cena was good tongiht. That was a weak ass little rap he did and he looked like an idiot.


lol at the people saying that the Rock was good tonight. That was a weak ass little song he did and he looked like an idiot.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He kept playing the same song. It got tiring after the 3rd time.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

It was wrestle crap quality.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

please someone put wrestling out of it's misery
i'm too big of a fan to stop watching but i hate seeing it like this


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Tony Tornado said:


> That is true, but still. Is this what the millions of Rock marks love so much? I now have another thing to post in the "Post a picture or video of something that makes you embarassed to be a WWE fan".
> 
> I'd rather see Kassius Ohno's FCW debut promo on loop than see this crap.


I loved Cena's throwback rap but you show that to any real hip hop head they'd say that was a disgrace. Real talk, i'm being dead serious.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

imo the concert was OK at best, I actually liked cena's rap better, Inb4 "your a hater!!!" posts


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

the rock concert was funnyyyy


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

God you people are a fickle bunch huh? 

Idiots.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> imo the concert was OK at best, I actually liked cena's rap better, Inb4 "your a hater!!!" posts


You can't "Inb4" your own posts. It doesn't work like that.


----------



## Gr8nessGraves (Apr 3, 2005)

attitudEra said:


> imo the concert was OK at best, I actually liked cena's rap better, Inb4 "your a hater!!!" posts


your a hater


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

CenationHLR said:


> That was embarrassing. He has lyrics on the screen and still botches the song remix.
> 
> Rock loses again.
> 
> Cena - 3 Rock - 0


C'mon guy with cena in your avatar and name even you have to get past blind markdom and realize the rocks performance trumps cenas 2 minute rap. Slip ups at the end aside the rock brought his live A game...


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> God you people are a fickle bunch huh?
> 
> Idiots.


 My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> lol at the people saying that the Rock was good tonight. That was a weak ass little song he did and he looked like an idiot.


They were both weak as hell but Rock got a chuckle or two out of me.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Instant Karma said:


> I think the real battle is between John Cena marks and Rock marks using more and more hyperbole about them "owning" each other. Which is why I kind of can't wait until Mania is over. Really enjoyed the Rock Concert though.


Guess who is the real winner in that feud? (hint: neither)


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Rock beat Cena this week no doubt. The songs were hilarious and the crowd was into it. The "We Will Rock You" at the end was a stupid idea and they should have left it out tbh.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

the fox said:


> looooooool at the people here talking about lyrics on screen!!!
> he already d=said he will sing with the crowd
> and still some dumbs talking about words on screen!!!


He was obviously looking at the screen and trying to read it and still fucking up. The "sing along with the crowd" was just to fool people like you.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

People will try to complain anything The Rock does to cheer for Cena ( The Underdog). Rock smashed him like usuall. Can't wait till next week.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow. WWE can do such a great job of messing up what should have been a solid feud to book. Come on, a Rap/Rock concert in a feud like this. Ton of real life references to try and make it real/legit and **** jokes from both men. This mess is silly now. The match is the only thing that matters in this feud. There isn't any heat (no matter how hard they try) here and its obvious that Rock/Cena are just battling for the hell of it. Which is why WWE should have built it up that way in the first place. Lets see who the better man is. throw a cool storyline behind it like Rock/Hogan did. Not that you left, and you are not here every week etc. Cena is a known and admitted Rock fan that has been campaigning for his return and match with him for years now. Cant take him seriously knowing that hes marking out inside and cant take Rock seriously knowing all he cares about is going out there and having a good time with the live audience. His pissed off tough guy act is forced as well. IDK, this feud is unbearable now. Just ready for April 1.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I had visions of Rock in the Tooth Fairy outfit, with the skies on, jumping that shark as Raw was ending.

It was that bad.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

The we will rock you thing was a big challenge for Rock, the thing is, the song is too loud to hear the crowd for a start, and the tempo was to fast for it to make any sense :lol:

They should have had Cena interupt before the song started and furthered the feud, however Cena and Rock confrontations do annoy me, so it might not be a bad thing.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> You can't "Inb4" your own posts. It doesn't work like that.


lol oh well at least I tried, but anyway, I liked cena's rap better, but at least everyone enjoyed rock tonight, that's all that matters in the end but jericho/punk stole to show tonight imo.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Neither the Cena rap nor the Rock concert sucked, but Rock was far better. Anyone who disagrees is entitled to an opinion, but that opinion sucks and is wrong.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I liked both segments. Both made me chuckle pretty good.

The Queen thing was a little OD though. Wasn't the "it was so cheesy it was funny" kind at all. Loved the concert and the rap.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

nba2k10 said:


> The Rock was just having a little fun at the end on the titantron. Next week, i'm sure the wwe is going to try to make Cena win.


No way Cena goes over The Rock next week in Phily. Fans there are too smart and will boo Cena regardless.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rock just had to ruin that concert with that karaoke crap at the end, didn't he?


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Overall, worst raw this year. Cena was mediocre, Rock was mediocre. Every match sucked, Taker is bald and he got the stupid what chants again. Trips came out looking an idiot in that suit. HBK/Taker itself was boring. The only bright spot was Punk/Y2J build up and Jericho wasn't even present.

Brb off to cry...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

As far as who "won" between Rock and Cena tonight, I'd give it to Rock, barely. They both broke eachother down, but Cena didn't have as much time as Rock and Rock was able to get in quite a few more insults to Cena. It was close though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Concert was funny but the Queen shit was so cringe worthy, jesus christ.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i really can't understand you people?
the rock actually did a great job with the pg shit and an anti crowd who booed him earlier when he was mentioned were in the palm of his hand and they all were pro him all the segement no tooth fairy chants no rocky sucks shit
as some of you wished
i can understand how angry cena fans are but he already said everything he can and can't say 
stop shitting on everything the rock do now just because it is cool thing to do!!!


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Pure and utter ownage

Rock truley made Cena his bitch tonight*


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry but Rock gets more credit from me playing and singing and working the crowd with ease than Cenas little 3 minute sonnet which was fun but the effort wasn't comparable.

And they were both cheesy as hell at times even marks gotta recognize


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Gr8nessGraves said:


> I could have done without the ending but everything else was great as usual. The Rock is actually 'entertaining' people. Isn't that what we all watch for?


He's not entertaining me but I'm glad to see that type of crowd involvement.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's pretty hard (sad) to believe that this is Mania month and it's only 3 weeks away. I'm also going to take a wild and not so illogical guess that Maria Menunos will have some part in Mania with the broads.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

I still don't care about the feud though tbh, does it seem like to me one week rock is serious and cena is playful and vice versa? they both just need to cut the bullshit and get serious, and how is it that yall are praising the rock's average concert but yet shitting on jericho's promo with punk selling that shit like a champ?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Rock won this time folks , no use of covering the sun with a blanket


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

The Rock won in a landslide. I laughed so hard at everything that he did. It was amazing.

The Rock keeps on owning Cena. I have yet to Cena get one off The Rock.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

attitudEra said:


> I still don't care about the feud though tbh, does it seem like to me one week rock is serious and cena is playful and vice versa? they both just need to cut the bullshit and get serious, and how is it that yall are praising the rock's average concert but yet shitting on jericho's promo with punk selling that shit like a champ?


The feud hasn't made sense in an entire year. But I'm understanding that the purpose of this feud is for the IWC to fawn and argue over.

I think Rocky edged it out, to be honest. It really could have done without the Queen karaoke. That shit made me cringe, lmao. But Cena's was a great mark out moment. I loved that old Cena feel.

The outcome was really from crowd approval and me chuckling more lol

I'm kinda sad that Rock's voice isn't what it used to be. Dude's gettin old


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm disappointed with parts of the Wrestlemania build, but this is pro wrestling at the end of the day. What the fuck do people expect? It's campy, and that's always been part of the charm.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

There's only one thing I'm looking forward to for next week. Punk's promo. You just know he's gonna snap and cut the promo of his life.

Couldn't care less about the other two feuds right now to be honest.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

I cant believe some people bitched about the rock.:no:


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I was waiting for him to diss Cleveland, Get em on your side and then just bury Cleveland haha, Oh Well I thought it was a decent RAW, 2 solid matches-Sheamus/Ziggler and Orton/Swagger.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Even i gotta admit Rock won tonight.

However. Cena had 2-3 minutes and Rock had almost 20. Completely one sided


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

arcslnga said:


> No way Cena goes over The Rock next week in Phily. Fans there are too smart and will boo Cena regardless.


Already thinking about the Chants during the Cena match. Philly's a smark city and one of the best and most historic wrestling towns in the US (along with the Lehigh Valley/Reading Allentown area), I'm sure it'll be red hot. 

*Your mom can't walk *clap clap clap-clap-clap* Repeat"

*You Still Suck*

*you can't wrestle*


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

How can anyone with a brain find that concert good?. It was basically 2 minutes of bad recycled jokes, put into 15 minutes of music followed by a terrible Queen remix. You Rock marks need to get your heads out of your asses.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Colin Delaney said:


> He's appealing to the same fan base he made of Cena for appealing too. Rocky marks ate so blind. Worse than Cena marks even.


Please. I went to Smackdown shows in 99 and 2000, and grown men were laughing at everything Rock did.

Fuck outta here. Everyone needs to stop talking shit so seriously. The entire point of this segment was to provide entertainment. 

Get your head out of your asses, stop nitpicking at every single fucking thing and enjoy yourselves. Stop acting like miserable old men that haven't been laid in 30 years so they resort to watching 1970's porn to relive the glory years. 

Fuck.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

rock killed it tonight his concert rocked the shit out of cenas rap
it wasnt hollywood rock but it was still better then every other promo(except maybe punks shoot promo last year)in the last 8 years or so ,,shows that no one on the roster today can hang with the rock


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

RAW was pretty good. I'll be honest though by the time Punk/Miz came on I started to battle sleep. But I did my best and was able to stay up till the very end.

*Cena's rap sucked ass lol. It was what it was. I still can't believe he got away with saying chickenshit. I wonder if the soccer moms in the arena were pissed off? But am I the only one who's sick and tired of WWE breaking the PG programming to suit them? Like seriously, Cena says shit, Eve mentions friends with benefits, Dwayne taks about banging a granny but Taker vs HHH the end of era gets no blood in a freaking Hell In A Cell Match? There better be blood dammit!

*Ziggler vs Sheamus gets my vote for TV match of the year unless there was something better than it that I can't remember at this point in time. It was a good match with good storytelling and damn Sheamus took a nasty bump. There was, what seemed to be, a botch where Sheamus picked up Ziggler from the cross sciccors pin and does a whatever the hell that was he did.

*For someone who's very anti-Diva she can't help but dress, act and talk like one. Of course I'm referring to Beth Phoenix.

*Welcome to the doghouse again, Jack Swagger

*The Rock completely killed it tonight Those 20 minutes flew by fast. The man knows how to throw a concert. The Rock was just born to entertain. Talking about Cena's mom was just childish but whateves. As for the enidng, I have no problem with it. I liked it. Was it corny? Yeah, but this is pro wrestling.

So far for me it's John Cena 2 The Rock 1. Next week I assume it's gonna be even and then the week after it's the Mania week. I expect a Rock Bottom or an Attitude Adjustment.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> The feud hasn't made sense in an entire year. But I'm understanding that the purpose of this feud is for the IWC to fawn and argue over.
> 
> I think Rocky edged it out, to be honest. It really could have done without the Queen karaoke. That shit made me cringe, lmao.
> 
> I'm kinda sad that Rock's voice isn't what it used to be. Dude's gettin old


true, i dont know, i guess i liked cena tonight because i missed basic thugonamics cena so much and it was kinda a breath of fresh air seeing him come out like that again. would of been even better if he said "yo yo yo yo" before he rapped though.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I'm disappointed with parts of the Wrestlemania build, but this is pro wrestling at the end of the day. What the fuck do people expect? It's campy, and that's always been part of the charm.


i agree on the campyness, but it's so overproduced and overcommercialzed now that the campyness is magnified and it doesnt quite fit anymore IMO


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Please. I went to Smackdown shows in 99 and 2000, and grown men were laughing at everything Rock did.
> 
> Fuck outta here. Everyone needs to stop talking shit so seriously. The entire point of this segment was to provide entertainment.
> 
> ...


Zing zing zing pure pwnage


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

What I'm looking forward to next week: hopefully The Rock and John Cena actually get into serious business now with two Raw's left until WrestleMania AND most of all, CM Punk's promo. I was REALLY uncomfortable with Jericho's promo tonight and thought it crossed the line, but it may just spark the feud and next week you can be sure CM Punk is going to cut a damn great promo.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

The Good: Basic Thuganomics, 85% of Rock's concert, Jericho/Punk getting personal, Eve

The Bad: Rock pandering, We Will Rock You, Sheamus as a boring as hell babyface 

The Ugly: Teddy vs. Johnny, more specifically, that epic push!, Zack Ryder


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Neither the Cena rap nor the Rock concert sucked, but Rock was far better. Anyone who disagrees is entitled to an opinion, but that opinion sucks and is wrong.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> There's only one thing I'm looking forward to for next week. Punk's promo. You just know he's gonna snap and cut the promo of his life.
> 
> Couldn't care less about the other two feuds right now to be honest.


Truth; that might be a classic promo.

To be honest I thought Jericho was amazing tonight. I would love to have him and The Rock have one more backstage promo at Mania or something.

Btw, did anyone notice that PUNK SOLD THE PROMO??????????????????????????? 

Now insert what Cena did last week. Yeah, it wouldn't have come off as strong right? Huck outta Fear.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> How can anyone with a brain find that concert good?. It was basically 2 minutes of bad recycled jokes, put into 15 minutes of music followed by a terrible Queen remix. You Rock marks need to get your heads out of your asses.


I haven't met a Cena mark who wasn't partial.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This RAW wasn't very good. Clearly the worst one since Elimination Chamber.

Is anyone else sensing a long con involving the Miz? I feel he may tease a face turn and be on Teddy Long's team and on WM he turns on his team to help Laurinaitis win.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

who on here actually gives a fuck about the bryan/sheamus build up?


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Terrible Raw overall. Crowd were pants.


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

lots of 42yo people in this thread !!!!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Is it just me or did the crowd suck tonight? Even The Rock got a shitty reaction tbh. I don't know maybe it's amount time I throw away the tube TV or something but for Rock standards he could have,no, he was supposed to have a much better reaction than that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

all the people hating on tonight's Raw are probably 42 year old virgins...


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Please. I went to Smackdown shows in 99 and 2000, and grown men were laughing at everything Rock did.
> 
> Fuck outta here. Everyone needs to stop talking shit so seriously. The entire point of this segment was to provide entertainment.
> 
> ...


Half those guys were probably drunk or just going along with the crowd. I'm not going to apologize for not being blown away by a shitty concert/rap and childish yo mamma jokes. Wrestlemania is in three weeks, they've had an entire year and this is the BEST they can do? I'm not just going to let you sell me shit as angle food cake. Fuckouttahur.


----------



## Pook S (Oct 25, 2011)

Apart from the Rock concert and HBK/Taker segment the RAW was mediocre. We don't care about The Miz, we don't care about Bryan/Sheamus AND we don't care about Brodus Clay continuing to squash people.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Pook S said:


> Apart from the Rock concert and HBK/Taker segment the RAW was mediocre. We don't care about The Miz, *we don't care about Bryan/Sheamus* AND we don't care about Brodus Clay continuing to squash people.


Speak for yourself. The match needs more build, but I'm very much looking forward to it. Both guys are talented.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> The Rock won in a landslide. I laughed so hard at everything that he did. It was amazing.
> 
> The Rock keeps on owning Cena. I have yet to Cena get one off The Rock.


It's the opposite for me, I've yet to see Rock get one off on Cena.

I can't believe anyone could praise The Rock's performance tonight, Yeah he got the crowd going. I don't know why or how but they loved him. There's only so many times I can hear "Cena has lady parts, Cena doesn't have a pee pee (or small one)" It's the same, week after week. At least Cena had some new stuff, some of it was the same. I'd still say Cena edged it this week, on the count of originality in what he was saying. IMO the feud didn't really get furthered at all, but as long as the marks in the seats are happy I guess shouldn't complain.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> Is it just me or did the crowd suck tonight? Even The Rock got a shitty reaction tbh. I don't know maybe it's amount time I throw away the tube TV or something but for Rock standards he could have,no, he was supposed to have a much better reaction than that.


It depends on whose fan you are and what time did you come in.

If you're a Rock Fan:
- The crowd was beautiful when they didn't pop for Cena at the beginning
- The crowd were a bunch of shits when they liked what Cena said
- The crowd was one of the worst crowds ever when Rock didn't get a huge pop
- The crowd was fantastic when they started cheering for him during the concert

If you're a Cena fan:
- The crowd was ass because they didn't mark for old school Cena
- The crowd deserved respect because old school Cena made them cheer
- The crowd was beautiful because they didn't pop for the Rock that loudly
- The crowd are a bunch of fucking idiots cause they cheer for the Rock's "bullshit"

That answer your question? lmao


----------



## Pook S (Oct 25, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Is it just me or did the crowd suck tonight? Even The Rock got a shitty reaction tbh. I don't know maybe it's amount time I throw away the tube TV or something but for Rock standards he could have,no, he was supposed to have a much better reaction than that.


Hell, I thought the crowd was pretty hot tonight. Of course that's just me, but The Rock got a decent reaction, not the ones he got from the Attitude Era but for PG Era standards its pretty damn good.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

sharkboy22 said:


> Is it just me or did the crowd suck tonight? Even The Rock got a shitty reaction tbh. I don't know maybe it's amount time I throw away the tube TV or something but for Rock standards he could have,no, he was supposed to have a much better reaction than that.


*The crowd popped for a couple of Cena's lines but the Rock definitely woke the place up. I thought Cena's "freestyle" was okay but it was clear he was trying to go for the jugular too early, Rock won and he basically had some lighthearted fun at Cena's expense(unless that Eve thing is true).*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rock Concert was really fun. Missed Cena's segment though. Ziggler/Sheamus was a real good match and Jericho's promo was fucking sick. Punk sold it well too. HBK/Taker promo was good, crowd was being assholes.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

For the dumbasses saying The Rock needed notes on the Titantron, again, it was supposed to be a karaoke segment and the whole arena was supposed to sing along. Granted, it was a little sloppy (and probably should've ended with the "Cleveland Rocks" song), but most people just thought he was just singing another song instead of singing along with him, karaoke-style, so it sounded more off than it was supposed to. That and him starting on the wrong beat!  He should've made it a little more clear. The only participation he asked for - and got - was for the "Cena sucks!" part.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

attitudEra said:


> who on here actually gives a fuck about the bryan/sheamus build up?


After putting the WHC as the opening match at last year's Mania it just really seems as if WWE doesn't give a shit bout it and it has become just another prop. Sheamus/Bryan has zero build whatsoever. But I think it's mostly because of the star studded matches taking this place. Rock vs Cena is obviously overshadowing everything and well Triple H vs Taker is making sure the spotlight is on them. Punk/Jericho wouldn't have been interesting had it not been for their epic war of words a few weeks back. Tonight's promo sucked. Really? Was Jericho's promo written 5 minutes before the match ended? I didn't like it at all. As a matter of fact it almost seems as if Punk dropped the whole straight-edge thing since he formed the new Nexus. 

But yeah, Bryan/Sheamus just happened to fall at the wrong time. That and WWE really fucked thins up last year with the WHC. Hotshotting it with Edge, Ziggler 13 minute reign, opening Mania. It regained a shitload of importance during the time it was held by the likes of Christian, Orton, Henry and even DB's first few months (he had some great title defense). It's that ever since Sheamus won The Rumble and the match was annoucned WWE never went further with it.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Traddy-X said:


> It's the opposite for me, I've yet to see Rock get one off on Cena.
> 
> I can't believe anyone could praise The Rock's performance tonight, *Yeah he got the crowd going. I don't know why or how but they loved him.* There's only so many times I can hear "Cena has lady parts, Cena doesn't have a pee pee (or small one)" It's the same, week after week. At least Cena had some new stuff, some of it was the same. I'd still say Cena edged it this week, on the count of originality in what he was saying. IMO the feud didn't really get furthered at all, but as long as the marks in the seats are happy I guess shouldn't complain.


There you go, dude. There's the CROWD over there digging it. And then there's you over here not digging it. And somehow you not digging it translates into the Rock losing this week? Ahahaha. No.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

If u think that Eve thing was true I feel sorry for you lol


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Punk's acting was bad tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Colin Delaney said:


> Half those guys were probably drunk or just going along with the crowd. I'm not going to apologize for not being blown away by a shitty concert/rap and childish yo mamma jokes. Wrestlemania is in three weeks, they've had an entire year and this is the BEST they can do? I'm not just going to let you sell me shit as angle food cake. Fuckouttahur.


Nah. Rock always had a universal audience of all ages in 99 and 2000. You would know that if you actually paid attention.

You really do need to stop acting like some type of serious elitist.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mike` said:


> That was amazing. Even Lawler/Cole couldn't stop laughing.


Fake laughter FTW.

It was awesome until the Queen part. He needs to stop with the childish over-pandering already.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> It depends on whose fan you are and what time did you come in.
> 
> If you're a Rock Fan:
> - The crowd was beautiful when they didn't pop for Cena at the beginning
> ...


I think this pretty much sums it up based on 90% of the comments on any Rock/Cena topic. Both did well tonight to be honest. The point is to sell the feud who cares about who owned who?


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> If u think that Eve thing was true I feel sorry for you lol


99% of people should know that everything in wwe is not true?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Punk's acting was bad tonight.


Thought it was good but to each his own.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

great show until the last 3-5 minutes.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Punk's acting was bad tonight.


lol Now that's bullshit. He sold that Jericho promo like a boss. Which by the way, was a great promo from Jericho. Both played their parts damn good. Sets next week up nice, which should be off the charts between these two.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Nah. Rock always had a universal audience of all ages in 99 and 2000. You would know that if you actually paid attention.
> 
> You really do need to stop acting like some type of serious elitist.


Ad hominem. No counter argument. Admit it, your just easily entertained. Sorry, I've been watching wrestling for awhile and expect better than this shit. Theres no where else for me to go. TNA sucks, ROH isn't as good anymore and besides neither of them can compete with the larger than life feel of the WWE. Wrestlemania is THE show, and they're fucking it up. It's in three weeks and I'm not excited about anything. Yes that angers me. Call me a 42 year old virgin if you want. Wrestling matters to me and right now it's being desecrated.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Promo between Punk/Jericho next week has alot of potential.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WOW that crowd was really into the Rock, even thou Cena ripped into the Rock Harder. Hopefully things start to get more physical. Well... Taker is done, HBK and HHH are gonna end that damn streak once and for all. Also, Jericho did the exact same thing as Rock did last week with Punk, "I see right through you" and look how Punk sold it. Was Punk laughing like an idiot? This is all I was saying last week and it's like people weren't understanding. Anyways, the show was really great, and looking forward to next week. (Y)


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

So Cena admitted he has no balls.. Not bad way to start the show.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*I think the overall feeling here is both Rock & Cena had good segments which sadly once again shows they're better separate than together, but Rock stole the show except for the queen song at the end.*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

@CMPunk said:


> I don't want any sympathy. Save it for Chris. Shit just got next level. I will hurt you.


Oh man.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Colin Delaney said:


> Ad hominem. No counter argument. Admit it, your just easily entertained. Sorry, I've been watching wrestling for awhile and expect better than this shit. Theres no where else for me to go. TNA sucks, ROH isn't as good anymore and besides neither of them can compete with the larger than life feel of the WWE. Wrestlemania is THE show, and they're fucking it up. It's in three weeks and I'm not excited about anything. Yes that angers me. Call me a 42 year old virgin if you want. Wrestling matters to me and right now it's being desecrated.


Then just GTFO.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys, "attitudinal". Fuck. Why do I watch this?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Colin Delaney said:


> Ad hominem. No counter argument. Admit it, your just easily entertained. Sorry, I've been watching wrestling for awhile and expect better than this shit. Theres no where else for me to go. TNA sucks, ROH isn't as good anymore and besides neither of them can compete with the larger than life feel of the WWE. Wrestlemania is THE show, and they're fucking it up. It's in three weeks and I'm not excited about anything. Yes that angers me. Call me a 42 year old virgin if you want. *Wrestling matters to me and right now it's being desecrated.*







I'm not easily entertained actually. I simply don't nitpick and enjoy things for what they are. It's the easiest way to allow yourself to laugh and just be open with yourself. Something I could teach you in a special WF intervention.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Punk's acting was bad tonight.


By bad, do you mean good?


----------



## Johncena-hhh (May 21, 2008)

good raw


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

OK, I never thought I'd be saying this, but Trips/Taker 3 is right now the only interest I have in Wrestlemania. Didn't think that would happen, but that's the only feud they've really built up properly, or at least with a degree of competence.

Let's start with Jericho and Punk. Things in that feud were going alright, and then we get to tonight. Jericho comes on the Titantron and says Punk is Straight Edge because of a horrible secret-his dad is an alcoholic! After he beats Punk for the title, Punk is going to embrace his destiny and pick up a bottle and become an alcoholic just like his dad. This, in my opinion, was extremely tasteless. The feud was absolutely fine before-one man made a claim of being the best in the world, another disputed it, boom, match at WM. That's a classic build up and we could look forward to seeing a match between two stellar athletes with the gift of the gab. Instead they had to introduce this angle. Now don't get me wrong, I'm by no means easily offended. What annoys me is that they've added in an angle that is considered somewhat touchy and yet really doesn't enhance the product in any way. This is kinda like the Terri Runnels miscarriage that Ed Ferrera dreamed up in 1999. This is lowest common denominator stuff that really only succeeds in alienating the fans, when the desired effect is to add in heat to the feud. In actuality, this could all have been achieved without going 'there'. But instead they did go there. There was no reason to at all, it doesn't make the show better and all that will happen is people are gonna get ticked off. I was definitely not a fan. So instead of going into Mania with the idea that we're going to see who the real best in the world is, what's going to occupy peoples' minds is "this feud really came to a head when Jericho made some harsh comments concerning Punk's alcoholic father." Its all just extremely unnecessary and tasteless.

I have zero interest in seeing Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan because they've made it abundantly clear that winning the Royal Rumble means about as much as taking a dump that looks like Lincoln. There's practically no hype for this feud. We were just told "Sheamus is challenging Bryan for his title at Mania". And that's literally the feud. Abysmal.

With the exception of Shawn and Taker, everything on the show was extremely forgettable. This is the definition of 'filler Raw'. Nothing important happened, the matches weren't interesting, the two segments the show was counting on for ratings were shocking...worst Raw of the year candidate here. 

Considering Punk beat Miz, and Miz won't be in the big tag match, its looking more and more like he'll inject himself into Rock/Cena, as was rumored, much to everyone's chagrin.

Now onto the Cena and Rock segments. I can't comment on the first segment much because I tuned in 5 minutes late, which was enough to miss the whole thing. However the replays of parts of it throughout the night didn't impress me (although seeing he came out to his old music as neat). I did see the entire Rock segment though and sweet candy coated Jesus, what the hell was that? First off, they couldn't have made it any cleared Rock wasn't playing the guitar since his hands weren't moving. Second, there seemed to be a hole or something in the back of it. Third, his comparison of Vanilla Ice fucking a teletubby to being Cena's parents was probably humorous if you're five. 

Then let's move onto the concert. I actually, honest to God, agree with Cena. Minus his first night back, not ONCE since Rock came back in February 2011 has he actually made clear his problem with Cena. The point was that while Rock was gone for 7 years, Cena became top dog and started shit talking about the Rock. Rock came back to confront and kick his ass. Sounds fine. Except average fans' memories are about as long term as a high school romance, which is to say not long at all. While Cena has been saying his issues with Rock, all we get from Rock is insults about Cena. For all the 'good' that was done last week in drawing upon old Rock's style and intensity, this week completely undid it. Jokes about Cena's mom, cheating on his wife, virgin Cena fans who are in their 40s, fruity pebbles, fucking lady parts, and yes, Kung Pow bitches...what's the point of this feud again? Top all this crap off with an insulting amount of fan pandering, pauses for chants, bullshit about Cleveland rocking and a whole 2 minutes devoted to breaking a record for fan attendance for the WWE in Cleveland and I think I've just given up. They've absolutely BUTCHERED this whole feud. My God, this was not hard to book and all they've done is succeed in exposing how much of a shade of his former self Rock is and that the fans really hate Cena. I have no real interest in paying 60 bucks on PPV to see these two go at it. They've hyped it up superficially, because when you watch the segments, anything good they had they've ruined. And the Queen karaoke at the end...good fucking God, I almost got up and left the room. THAT was a moment when I was honestly embarrassed to be a wrestling fan, it was that horrifying.

What's baffling is that they're actually trying to achieve a 50/50 split on the fans-half for Rock and half for Cena! Is the Fed fucking retarded? Rock could blow up a bus full of school children and still get deafening cheers above the symphony of boos for Cena in his HOMETOWN. To try and get the fans to do otherwise...no, to think that the fans would DO otherwise, leads me to think that someone up to has been huffing gas or sniffing paint or something, because sane people don't think in the fantasy realm to that extent. Fucking ludicrous and a waste of time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm not easily entertained actually. I simply don't nitpick and enjoy things for what they are. It's the easiest way to allow yourself to laugh and just be open with yourself. Something I could teach you in a special WF intervention.


Agreed with your philosophy.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Colin Delaney said:


> Ad hominem. No counter argument. Admit it, your just easily entertained. Sorry, I've been watching wrestling for awhile and expect better than this shit. Theres no where else for me to go. TNA sucks, ROH isn't as good anymore and besides neither of them can compete with the larger than life feel of the WWE. Wrestlemania is THE show, and they're fucking it up. It's in three weeks and I'm not excited about anything. Yes that angers me. Call me a 42 year old virgin if you want. Wrestling matters to me and right now it's being desecrated.



If it doesn't entertain you then stop watching. It's really that simple. 

There are tons of shows airing from 9-11 PM on Mondays.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

rock was so piss poor tonight fpalm


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Punk/Jericho promo next week is gonna kick ass. Punk's reactions to everything Jericho said was just great. I think we've gotten enough out of Rock and Cena to get a lighter dosage of them too. Some short segments will do, but they've gotten all the limelight and will probably be most talked about no matter what, so Punk/Jericho deserves some time to really build up some heat.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:mark:


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I'm not easily entertained actually. I simply don't nitpick and enjoy things for what they are. It's the easiest way to allow yourself to laugh and just be open with yourself. Something I could teach you in a special WF intervention.


So now I'm the crying wrestling fan because I actually give a fuck. Whatever bro, enjoy your mediocre "Wrestlemania". Brb going to watch Dragongate....


fpalm

I mean laughs are good but I'm too old to laugh at that cheap shit. It's not just a comedy show either fuck, I want to see a halfway decent match on a "wrestling" show. I suppose that's being nit picky or some shit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :mark:


Loving it. #JerichoTrueHeel :agree: segment was amazing.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :mark:


:shocked: :mark:


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> If it doesn't entertain you then stop watching. It's really that simple.
> 
> There are tons of shows airing from 9-11 PM on Mondays.


Only I want to watch wrestling. Look I'm not a casual fan like most of you. Lol you just don't get it.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Colin Delaney said:


> So now I'm the crying wrestling fan because I actually give a fuck. Whatever bro, enjoy your mediocre "Wrestlemania". Brb going to watch Dragongate....
> 
> 
> fpalm


Okay?

Why do people feel the need to announce that they are not watching a product, but another product in a forum about the 1st product?

*Who the fuck gives two shits about Dragongate in a WWE forum?* It's like the TNA forum circa 2009 lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Punk decided to throw the "reality era" at Jericho, Jericho adapted QUICK. (Y)


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Brye said:


> Oh man.


Fuck. I can't wait until next week. This is going to be awesome.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> OK, I never thought I'd be saying this, but Trips/Taker 3 is right now the only interest I have in Wrestlemania. Didn't think that would happen, but that's the only feud they've really built up properly, or at least with a degree of competence.
> 
> Let's start with Jericho and Punk. Things in that feud were going alright, and then we get to tonight. Jericho comes on the Titantron and says Punk is Straight Edge because of a horrible secret-his dad is an alcoholic! After he beats Punk for the title, Punk is going to embrace his destiny and pick up a bottle and become an alcoholic just like his dad. This, in my opinion, was extremely tasteless. The feud was absolutely fine before-one man made a claim of being the best in the world, another disputed it, boom, match at WM. That's a classic build up and we could look forward to seeing a match between two stellar athletes with the gift of the gab. Instead they had to introduce this angle. Now don't get me wrong, I'm by no means easily offended. What annoys me is that they've added in an angle that is considered somewhat touchy and yet really doesn't enhance the product in any way. This is kinda like the Terri Runnels miscarriage that Ed Ferrera dreamed up in 1999. This is lowest common denominator stuff that really only succeeds in alienating the fans, when the desired effect is to add in heat to the feud. In actuality, this could all have been achieved without going 'there'. But instead they did go there. There was no reason to at all, it doesn't make the show better and all that will happen is people are gonna get ticked off. I was definitely not a fan. So instead of going into Mania with the idea that we're going to see who the real best in the world is, what's going to occupy peoples' minds is "this feud really came to a head when Jericho made some harsh comments concerning Punk's alcoholic father." Its all just extremely unnecessary and tasteless.
> 
> ...


UMADCENAGOTOWNED?


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> Okay?
> 
> Why do people feel the need to announce that they are not watching a product, but another product in a forum about the 1st product?
> 
> *Who the fuck gives two shits about Dragongate in a WWE forum?* It's like the TNA forum circa 2009 lmao


You're a dunce who doesnt understand the logic behind my post. Read it over until you get it right.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Wanna know why "old 2003 Cena" got booed? There was no build up to it happening whatsoever and fans know it's a one time thing. He didn't even say "YAO YAO YAO YAO YAO!!!"


----------



## RATED-RKO1991 (Dec 23, 2006)

People really need to stop nit picking at everything they don't agree with in the show. If you are not entertained simply change the channel. I personally was entertained throughout the entire program, they worked on all the mania matches, and Cena coming out to his old theme was awesome. Just enjoy the program or don't watch, but for the love of god stop bitching about how much you hate the show you tune in every monday for.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Colin Delaney said:


> So now I'm the crying wrestling fan because I actually give a fuck. Whatever bro, enjoy your mediocre "Wrestlemania". Brb going to watch Dragongate....
> 
> 
> fpalm


No. You're a crying wrestling fan because you take things so seriously without comprehending why these type of segments work for these type of high profile feuds. 

A feud of Rock/Cena's nature can't have much physicality, if any. Cena giving Rock the FU, and Rock giving Cena the RockBottom is all they can do, and I'd be surprised if they actually do *both* because they want this match to be so big. Plus any physicality should be held off until the final two weeks before Mania. So, in order to substitute for that, they have two of the biggest stars ever go at it in promos to see who can outdo each other, and to build on the anticipation of a dream match.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> UMADCENAGOTOWNED?


Are you kidding? I hate Cena. But unfortunately, seeing a superstar I dislike is not as bad as seeing a superstar I love having degenerated into...this. Considering what Rock once was and seeing what he's become just makes me sad.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

lol why is everyone on collin's head? the dude is just frustrated with wwe's piss poor build up to wrestlemania, hell I am too, but im most defiantly looking forward to cm punk next week, i think after his promo next week i might stop watching until mania.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Colin Delaney said:


> You're a dunce who doesnt understand the logic behind my post. Read it over until you get it right.


I read it loud and clear.

Piss. Moan. I hate this shit so I'm going home. I don't give a fuck about what you think so leave me alone. But let put my 2 cents, but after that stfu bro.

If you really hate the product so much, then by all means, the dragongate thread is down there. I'm sure they'll open up to you with welcome arms, buddy.


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

rock was great tonight. lived up to the first 2 concerts. good stuff.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Are you kidding? I hate Cena. But unfortunately, seeing a superstar I dislike is not as bad as seeing a superstar I love having degenerated into...this. Considering what Rock once was and seeing what he's become just makes me sad.


Sounds like your all in for Cena they way your talking. Anyways Rock>Cena.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Headliner said:


> No. You're a crying wrestling fan because you take things so seriously without comprehending why these type of segments work for these type of high profile feuds.
> 
> A feud of Rock/Cena's nature can't have much physicality, if any. Cena giving Rock the FU, and Rock giving Cena the RockBottom is all they can do, and I'd be surprised if they actually do *both* because they want this match to be so big. Plus any physicality should be held off until the final two weeks before Mania. So, in order to substitute for that, they have two of the biggest stars ever go at it in promos to see who can outdo each other, and to build on the anticipation of a dream match.


I'm not an idiot. I'm not asking to see rocky and Cena throw down in the ring. But can they get SOMEWHAT serious? I mean Wrestlemania is in 3 weeks. Let that sink in. And all we get is a bunch of juvenile jokes on the part of both superstars. How are you buying this? Rocky and Cena should be face to face in the ring every week for real. Right now it's like " here's a yo mama joke to Cena's back hee-hee". That's pathetic. I'm not accepting that. That's being critical, not nit picky and when the show was so blatantly terrible, how can one not be?


----------



## RATED-RKO1991 (Dec 23, 2006)

Btw if you were left uncomfortable by Jerichos' promo, i think he did his job.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Loving the build for the big three matches at mania,especially Punk/Jericho.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> I read it loud and clear.
> 
> Piss. Moan. I hate this shit so I'm going home. I don't give a fuck about what you think so leave me alone. But let put my 2 cents, but after that stfu bro.
> 
> If you really hate the product so much, then by all means, the dragongate thread is down there. I'm sure they'll open up to you with welcome arms, buddy.


You still miss the mark brony. I'm not just some IWC moaner. Read it again.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Are you kidding? I hate Cena. But unfortunately, seeing a superstar I dislike is not as bad as seeing a superstar I love having degenerated into...this. Considering what Rock once was and seeing what he's become just makes me sad.


On these forums, if you criticize Rock, then you are a Cena mark by definition

(ctrl-c, ctrl-v, switch names)
if you criticize Cena, then you are a Rock mark by definition


There are no grey areas here. Sometimes the marks admit defeat and give the credit when it's due, but it's rare.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

RATED-RKO1991 said:


> Btw if you were left uncomfortable by Jerichos' promo, i think he did his job.


Say that when Vince milks Kharma's dead baby into an angle and let's see if you think WWE creative is a genius then.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

the jericho/punk feud is clearly crushing anything else going on imo


----------



## RATED-RKO1991 (Dec 23, 2006)

Natsuke said:


> Say that when Vince milks Kharma's dead baby into an angle and let's see if you think WWE creative is a genius then.


Oh come on, that's completely different, you know damn well Punk was 100% OK with what Jericho said, it adds heat to the feud.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Colin Delaney said:


> I'm not an idiot. I'm not asking to see rocky and Cena throw down in the ring. But can they get SOMEWHAT serious? I mean Wrestlemania is in 3 weeks. Let that sink in. And all we get is a bunch of juvenile jokes on the part of both superstars. How are you buying this? Rocky and Cena should be face to face in the ring every week for real. Right now it's like " here's a yo mama joke to Cena's back hee-hee". That's pathetic. I'm not accepting that. That's being critical, not nit picky and when the show was so blatantly terrible, how can one not be?


There has been a mix of comedy and seriousness so far. Your point would only be valid if it was a week before Mania and they were still doing the same comedy segments. 3 weeks is many miles away. The seriousness will easily pick up.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Headliner said:


> There has been a mix of comedy and seriousness so far. Your point would only be valid if it was a week before Mania and they were still doing the same comedy segments. 3 weeks is many miles away. The seriousness will easily pick up.


Well I certainly hope so...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Colin Delaney said:


> You still miss the mark brony. I'm not just some IWC moaner. Read it again.


What I'm trying to get across is that, honestly, aside from them hating each other for really no apparent reason, what is there to be serious about? They were pretty damn serious last week aside from Cena's goofy smile.

After an entire year of buildup, what makes me a bit ticked is that you still have a problem with the way the feud has gone. It's been established since 2011 that the feud is going to be based on adolescent to teenage insults and anal jabs, so why are you still angry? You honestly couldn't enjoy any of tonight? Is WM so crappy for you despite the fact that 2 indy stars that were heralded as heads of the new generation even before the WWE are now main eventing WM? I mean, sure, Taker/HHH and Cena/Rock take precedence. Of course it does.

This WM is the closing chapter of whatever is left of the Attitude Era. So of course the old timers needs the spotlight. I mean, what else do you have against WM aside from pointless groaning?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

RATED-RKO1991 said:


> People really need to stop nit picking at everything they don't agree with in the show. If you are not entertained simply change the channel. I personally was entertained throughout the entire program, they worked on all the mania matches, and Cena coming out to his old theme was awesome. Just enjoy the program or don't watch, but for the love of god stop bitching about how much you hate the show you tune in every monday for.


The show was shit. This is my way of telling them what they need to do to make it not shit. I'll give them praise when they do something well, but if they don't, I'm not going to just sit idly by and call it genius and cutting edge. If you don't like what I say, don't read it. But stop bitching when I state my opinion yet keep coming back to this site where people will do that very thing all the time.



Headliner said:


> No. You're a crying wrestling fan because you take things so seriously without comprehending why these type of segments work for these type of high profile feuds.
> 
> A feud of Rock/Cena's nature can't have much physicality, if any. Cena giving Rock the FU, and Rock giving Cena the RockBottom is all they can do, and I'd be surprised if they actually do *both* because they want this match to be so big. Plus any physicality should be held off until the final two weeks before Mania. So, in order to substitute for that, they have two of the biggest stars ever go at it in promos to see who can outdo each other, and to build on the anticipation of a dream match.


Except this segment didn't work...it was abysmal. 

And their promos have for the most part been embarrassing. I can't say they were consistently good because they haven't been. These are supposed to be 2 legends on the mic and we're really received crap for the most part. Look at the build up to Austin/Rock 2 at WM17. The intensity, emotion and psychology surrounding that match was the best I've seen for a WM main event. This feud-what intensity? When Cena no sells Rock attempting to be serious by laughing like a dick? Emotion? I couldn't care less that these 2 are fighting. They haven't given me one reason to become emotionally invested. Psychology? What psychology, they're just going around making fun of each other instead of actually getting down to the nitty gritty and trying to make this feud interesting.

Who's dream match is Rock and Cena, exactly? Rock and Hogan, sure. But Rock and Cena? Unless you're 10, in which case how do you even remember Rock, who would this be a dream match for?


----------



## Valdarok (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow Jericho is the Fucking Man, Stunning Promo! and Punk was selling that perfectly like he didnt know Jericho was going to say it thats how good the whole segment was!

Both Men know there are fans of Punk, Fans of Jericho and fans of Both guys, and as a guy who falls into the latter category, Jericho being my 2nd fav of all time behind HBK, and Cm punk fast rising up the list, That was a perfect promo to swing me in the direction of wanting CM Punk to win at Mania, it was so personal I was taken back by it and actually was sat here watching it thinking "Jericho, Go Fuck Yourself!" which shows how great he is.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> The show was shit. This is my way of telling them what they need to do to make it not shit. I'll give them praise when they do something well, but if they don't, I'm not going to just sit idly by and call it genius and cutting edge. If you don't like what I say, don't read it. But stop bitching when I state my opinion yet keep coming back to this site where people will do that very thing all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be careful about mentioning stuff from the attitude era, alot of sensitive people on here are gonna say "that was the past, this isn't the attitude era anymore!!!"


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> The show was shit. This is my way of telling them what they need to do to make it not shit. I'll give them praise when they do something well, but if they don't, I'm not going to just sit idly by and call it genius and cutting edge. If you don't like what I say, don't read it. But stop bitching when I state my opinion yet keep coming back to this site where people will do that very thing all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh funny you mention Wm 17 build when I believe the week before they had some sort of signing.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> There has been a mix of comedy and seriousness so far. Your point would only be valid if it was a week before Mania and they were still doing the same comedy segments. 3 weeks is many miles away. The seriousness will easily pick up.


HOW would his point only be valid if it was a week before Mania? This match was announced A YEAR in advance, and you want it to pick up just a WEEK before Wrestlemania?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> HOW would his point only be valid if it was a week before Mania? This match was announced A YEAR in advance, and you want it to pick up just a WEEK before Wrestlemania?


The build only started a few weeks ago. The announcement of the match has nothing to do with it.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

If ANYONE enjoyed this they should be ASHAMED, ASHAMED.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

DubC said:


> Heh funny you mention Wm 17 build when I believe the week before they had some sort of signing.


and right at the end of it he rock bottomed his candy ass


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

RATED-RKO1991 said:


> Oh come on, that's completely different, you know damn well Punk was 100% OK with what Jericho said, it adds heat to the feud.


I mean, I'm sure he was okay with it, but I'm pretty sure CM Punk wasn't the one who came up with the idea of using his drunk ass father. The same way I'll be sure that maybe a year from now, Kharma wouldn't be the one to come up with the idea of using her child.

I'm just saying, WWE lowballs pretty low sometimes.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Say that when Vince milks Kharma's dead baby into an angle and let's see if you think WWE creative is a genius then.


Well maybe if Kharma came out with a 'I hate Babies' gimmick, then yeah that example could be close. But for now you are a moron.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> Sounds like your all in for Cena they way your talking. Anyways Rock>Cena.


Of course Rock>Cena, there's no doubt. However, seeing Rock lately, and yet knowing how good he was in the past, I feel sad because we get crap from him (last week aside, that's the closest to AE Rock we've seen since he got back). Queen karaoke, kung pow bitch, lady parts, fruity pebbles, I mean come on. Rock used to be able to come out and end CAREERS with promos. This is just junk.



RATED-RKO1991 said:


> Btw if you were left uncomfortable by Jerichos' promo, i think he did his job.


I wasn't uncomfortable, as I said I'm not easily offended. I think its tasteless and doesn't really add anything to the product that couldn't have been achieved in another way. Really, what good comes from bringing up Punk's 'alcoholic' father? At best you get Jericho some cheap heat and at worst you piss a LOT of people off. It just really seems unnecessary and you could have built this feud up solely on best in the world vs best in the world and not by going this route. The fact that they did seems like they're getting desperate for added heat so the feud wouldn't be forgotten, so to get it, they used a tactic that's somewhat risque. I think that fact that they did that is tasteless because it contributes nothing to the company.



uniden said:


> On these forums, if you criticize Rock, then you are a Cena mark by definition
> 
> (ctrl-c, ctrl-v, switch names)
> if you criticize Cena, then you are a Rock mark by definition
> ...


Ah the beauty of the IWC...


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> The build only started a few weeks ago. The announcement of the match has nothing to do with it.


Then whats the point of announcing the match a year in advance if not for build up? Give me a reasonable argument? HYPE? If it was hype why did they SUDDENLY build up the match a few weeks ago?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

attitudEra said:


> and right at the end of it he rock bottomed his candy ass


Makes me wonder if they will actually touch each other before WM. If people haven't realize, WWE(recently) always struggle when it comes to long periods of builds.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

If you didn't enjoy the show tonight, stop watching WWE, it clearly isn't for you.

One of the most entertaining and interesting shows in a looooong ass time, you got the usual top notch stuff from Taker, HBK and Trips, the stuff about Punk's dad from Jericho (the first time something on Raw has shocked me for YEARS...), Teddy v Johnny, a bit of Funkasaurus thrown in for good measure, and of course, the fucking hilarious Rock concert. "Cena's mom can barely walk" :lmao

Loved it!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Of course Rock>Cena, there's no doubt. However, seeing Rock lately, and yet knowing how good he was in the past, I feel sad because we get crap from him (last week aside, that's the closest to AE Rock we've seen since he got back). Queen karaoke, kung pow bitch, lady parts, fruity pebbles, I mean come on. Rock used to be able to come out and end CAREERS with promos. This is just junk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the majority of the crowd and I mean like 95% of the crowd seems to like those lines or jokes from The Rock.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> What I'm trying to get across is that, honestly, aside from them hating each other for really no apparent reason, what is there to be serious about? They were pretty damn serious last week aside from Cena's goofy smile.
> 
> After an entire year of buildup, what makes me a bit ticked is that you still have a problem with the way the feud has gone. It's been established since 2011 that the feud is going to be based on adolescent to teenage insults and anal jabs, so why are you still angry? You honestly couldn't enjoy any of tonight? Is WM so crappy for you despite the fact that 2 indy stars that were heralded as heads of the new generation even before the WWE are now main eventing WM? I mean, sure, Taker/HHH and Cena/Rock take precedence. Of course it does.
> 
> This WM is the closing chapter of whatever is left of the Attitude Era. So of course the old timers needs the spotlight. I mean, what else do you have against WM aside from pointless groaning?


What's my problem? The buildup is shit that's my problem. Everything you said sounds extraordinary on paper, but that doesnt mean shit if the buildup is shit. I'm supposed to be excited to the point where my head explodes.... And I'm not, because the buildup and all the shows are shit. Plain and simple crap.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> If ANYONE enjoyed this they should be ASHAMED, ASHAMED.


Why are you even here?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> I mean, I'm sure he was okay with it, but I'm pretty sure CM Punk wasn't the one who came up with the idea of using his drunk ass father. The same way I'll be sure that maybe a year from now, Kharma wouldn't be the one to come up with the idea of using her child.
> 
> I'm just saying, WWE lowballs pretty low sometimes.


He's actually used his alcoholic dad stories before in the indies.

He's okay with it, and I pretty much guarantee he approved of it.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

nba2k10 said:


> Well, the majority of the crowd and I mean like 95% of the crowd seems to like those lines or jokes from The Rock.


Then 95% of Cleveland is BRAIN DAMAGED


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Colin Delaney said:


> What's my problem? The buildup is shit that's my problem. Everything you said sounds extraordinary on paper, but that doesnt mean shit if the buildup is shit. I'm supposed to be excited to the point where my head explodes.... And I'm not, because the buildup and all the shows are shit. Plain and simple crap.


Shit man, didnt know you were the one that is going to make it or break it for wrestlemania.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Every week it becomes more apparent that this forum is full of miserable cunts.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> Well maybe if Kharma came out with a 'I hate Babies' gimmick, then yeah that example could be close. But for now you are a moron.


What..?

Ohhhhh.. I see. You mean to tell me that every WWE angle they did that was fucking low as hell made sense because THE GIMMICK FIT.

*HOLY SHIT WHAT GENIUS.*

OH! I GET IT. Michael Cole making fun of Jerry Lawler's mom a week after she died was because his gimmick was "I Hate Moms!" It makes soooo much sense! Thank you! Thank you for clearing my lack of common sense to deliver this left-field comment in a conversation that had NOTHING to do with a change of gimmicks.

Goddamn you are all types of fucking stupid.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Pope67 said:


> Why are you even here?


To VENT, to seek an REASON, an EXPLANATION about why the business I came to love SO MUCH has been producing shit CRAP for years.



Consider it my HEEL debut.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Colin Delaney said:


> What's my problem? The buildup is shit that's my problem. Everything you said sounds extraordinary on paper, but that doesnt mean shit if the buildup is shit. I'm supposed to be excited to the point where my head explodes.... And I'm not, because the buildup and all the shows are shit. Plain and simple crap.


Well the last two weeks have the two guys have been face to face with Cena pretty much getting the last word in on The Rock you did not expect this to be a blood feud did you?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> Then 95% of Cleveland is BRAIN DAMAGED


And i'm sure they care? Lol. Your opinion does not matter, specially if they went home happy, because of The Rock.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol that last part ruined it


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> To VENT, to seek an REASON, an EXPLANATION about why the business I came to love SO MUCH has been producing shit CRAP for years.
> 
> 
> 
> Consider it my HEEL debut.


Shit troll is shit.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> be careful about mentioning stuff from the attitude era, alot of sensitive people on here are gonna say "that was the past, this isn't the attitude era anymore!!!"


Yeah, heaven forbid I point out that an era from 12 years ago puts this era to shame in terms of talent, gimmicks, stories and angles. I use it as the standard for comparison because to me that was the BEST period in wrestling. Some eras can compare to it, like the golden age in the 80s. This era cannot hold a candle to it. 

They're right, this isn't Attitude anymore. That's EXTREMELY clear. If it were, we wouldn't be seeing this pig slop on TV that we currently get spoonfed each week.



DubC said:


> Heh funny you mention Wm 17 build when I believe the week before they had some sort of signing.


I know there was singing before Wrestlemania 19, but I was hardcore into wrestling back in 2000-2001 and I don't recall any singing.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Well the last two weeks have the two guys have been face to face with Cena pretty much getting the last word in on The Rock you did not expect this to be a blood feud did you?


Everything else is on Wrestlemania, give me a reason why this can't? Give me a constructive logical argument.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> What..?
> 
> Ohhhhh.. I see. You mean to tell me that every WWE angle they did that was fucking low as hell made sense because THE GIMMICK FIT.
> 
> ...


It was sarcasm sheldon cooper.

Thick cunt.

I'm saying, your idiotic example would be a close comparison. Fuck knows how you come up with all that you dick.

It works in with punks gimmick because he is 'straight edge' and the reason he is, is because his dad is an alcoholic. Is it really that hard to follow?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> Then whats the point of announcing the match a year in advance if not for build up? Give me a reasonable argument? HYPE? If it was hype why did they SUDDENLY build up the match a few weeks ago?


Marketing ploy. To get people to think about buying this year's Mania, last year. 


KO Bossy said:


> And their promos have for the most part been embarrassing. I can't say they were consistently good because they haven't been. These are supposed to be 2 legends on the mic and we're really received crap for the most part. Look at the build up to Austin/Rock 2 at WM17. The intensity, emotion and psychology surrounding that match was the best I've seen for a WM main event. This feud-what intensity? When Cena no sells Rock attempting to be serious by laughing like a dick? Emotion? I couldn't care less that these 2 are fighting. They haven't given me one reason to become emotionally invested. Psychology? What psychology, they're just going around making fun of each other instead of actually getting down to the nitty gritty and trying to make this feud interesting.
> 
> Who's dream match is Rock and Cena, exactly? Rock and Hogan, sure. But Rock and Cena? Unless you're 10, in which case how do you even remember Rock, who would this be a dream match for?


I'm pretty sure Cena no selling Rock was a way of saying that he didn't buy anything Rock was saying, and that he views him as a joke. However, the serious aspect was still there. Just not acknowledged by Cena. Just yet. 

There's 3 weeks left. Give it time. Not everything has to be serious from the get go. Normally they get down to business in the last few weeks before Mania. 

Uh, when you consider Cena is the biggest star since Rock, it's pretty much a given that it would be labeled a dream match. Wash off the IWCism and you'll clearly see it.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Pope67 said:


> Shit troll is shit.


:flip


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Pope67 said:


> Every week it becomes more apparent that this forum is full of miserable cunts.


No you're just not a real wrestling fan. Jokes and promos are good, but how can you applaud a show with no decent matches. If there are no decent matches and everyone's making immature jokes, with long boring promos in between, why not just watch iCarly? I'm just not as easily impressed as you.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> They're right, this isn't Attitude anymore. That's EXTREMELY clear. If it were, we wouldn't be seeing this pig slop on TV that we currently get spoonfed each week.


You're right, we would have Mae Young squeezing out a hand, people shagging corpses, 2 old men in an evening gown match and Mideon running around with his cock out.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> it was sarcasm sheldon cooper.
> 
> thick cunt.


Lmao, oh okay so calling me a moron was sarcastic.

Just know that me calling you stupid was a direct insult to your failure at sarcasm and logic.

and lol at whatever you added.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Marketing ploy. To get people to think about buying this year's Mania, last year.


Then why don't they announce all ppv's like that?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, heaven forbid I point out that an era from 12 years ago puts this era to shame in terms of talent, gimmicks, stories and angles. I use it as the standard for comparison because to me that was the BEST period in wrestling. Some eras can compare to it, like the golden age in the 80s. This era cannot hold a candle to it.
> 
> They're right, this isn't Attitude anymore. That's EXTREMELY clear. If it were, we wouldn't be seeing this pig slop on TV that we currently get spoonfed each week.
> 
> ...


Actually, Austin/Rock sang together on the RAW before Survivor Series 2001.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Colin Delaney said:


> No you're just not a real wrestling fan. Jokes and promos are good, but how can you applaud a show with no decent matches. If there are no decent matches and everyone's making immature jokes, with long boring promos in between, why not just watch iCarly? I'm just not as easily impressed as you.


Omg, then just go watch something else, so we can stop seeing you complaining


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> Then why don't they announce all ppv's like that?


Because this is WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Pope67 said:


> You're right, we would have Mae Young squeezing out a hand, people shagging corpses, 2 old men in an evening gown match and Mideon running around with his cock out.


And you'll saying thats not more entertaining then the crap you just saw now?

I'm not condone all that garbage you mentioned, but I'll be DAMNED if I pick this poison cuz of that poison


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Colin Delaney said:


> No you're just not a real wrestling fan. Jokes and promos are good, but how can you applaud a show with no decent matches. If there are no decent matches and everyone's making immature jokes, with long boring promos in between, why not just watch iCarly? I'm just not as easily impressed as you.


Dude seriously, go watch Ring of Honor. When has World Wrestling *Entertainment* ever been about pure wrestling? Nobody cares about that shit outside of this little bubble where people seem to think this is a sport. It isn't, its nothing more than an athletic soap opera.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> Well, the majority of the crowd and I mean like 95% of the crowd seems to like those lines or jokes from The Rock.


How many of the people in that crowd were actually watching back in Attitude? Probably not many.

And whatever, that's their opinion. They're entitled to it. I like sarcastic and cynical humor, which is why I found Rock so unbelievably entertaining back in the day. Now, he's dropped that and focuses more on telling the crowd about fruity pebbles and kung pow bitches. If anything, I feel my childhood slipping away by seeing Rock, one of my all time favorite wrestlers, have to do things like a poorly worded Queen karaoke or talk about fan attendance records. So sorry to the IWC that I don't find this crap funny, but its seriously crap.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Colin Delaney said:


> No you're just not a real wrestling fan. Jokes and promos are good, but how can you applaud a show with no decent matches. If there are no decent matches and everyone's making immature jokes, with long boring promos in between, why not just watch iCarly? I'm just not as easily impressed as you.


... I don't really understand the comparison. Does iCarly have no decent matches, make immature jokes and have long boring promos in between now? They really revamped that show it seems.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Maybe this forum so be closed down I mean I understand if people did not like this little thing tonight but common sense should tell you Rock nor John Cena are going to beat the shit out of each other during the build up to this feud. They are saving that for the last Raw before Wrestlemania or the event itself. The reasons for this match have been explained and what they are doing now is trying to one up each other


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Let's cut down the insults.


WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> Then why don't they announce all ppv's like that?


Because if it's not anything involving Rock, Cena, Triple H, Taker, nobody would care?


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

nba2k10 said:


> Omg, then just go watch something else, so we can stop seeing you complaining


No! I want to watch wrestling. I'm not just a casual fan like you all are. I want to watch it, and I want it to be good.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

DubC said:


> Because this is WRESTLEMANIA


Oh BOY excuse the creative team for wanting to get ALL their ppv buy rates up ACROSS THE BOARD.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Actually, Austin/Rock sang together on the RAW before Survivor Series 2001.


Ah yes, that's right. I meant to say not before Wrestlemania in 2001. I knew that they did it later on, though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

They'll get serious in the following weeks and plus we got the 1 hour Rock vs Cena special too.




> Oh BOY excuse the creative team for wanting to get ALL their ppv buy rates up ACROSS THE BOARD.


That is their logical mindset, more so Vince.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't understand many of the haters.

I enjoyed everything on this RAW amd got ENTERTAINED! It was good.

Fuck the IWC.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Let's cut down the insults.
> Because if it's not anything involving Rock, Cena, Triple H, Taker, nobody would care?


Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Randy Orton, Summerslam.

There I just made Summerslam 13 amazing.

Tell me exactly why don't they do this for every ppv?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Colin Delaney said:


> No you're just not a real wrestling fan. Jokes and promos are good, but how can you applaud a show with no decent matches. If there are no decent matches and everyone's making immature jokes, with long boring promos in between, why not just watch iCarly? I'm just not as easily impressed as you.


Generally speaking they would be doing Wrestlemania Rewind matches right now that have no impact on the storyline and is just filler.

Someone has already broke down why there's no physical interaction between the 2 I can see why it bothers you but this isn't a WWE title feud. They have to book it accordingly. Part of the intrigue is that Mania will be the only time you see these guys go at it.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Pope67 said:


> Dude seriously, go watch Ring of Honor. When has World Wrestling *Entertainment* ever been about pure wrestling? Nobody cares about that shit outside of this little bubble where people seem to think this is a sport. It isn't, its nothing more than an athletic soap opera.


Stop using hyperbole. When I want pure wrestling I watch Dragongate or ROH. When I want decent wrestling and good drama I watch WWE. Right now WWE is giving me neither.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> How many of the people in that crowd were actually watching back in Attitude? Probably not many.
> 
> And whatever, that's their opinion. They're entitled to it. I like sarcastic and cynical humor, which is why I found Rock so unbelievably entertaining back in the day. Now, he's dropped that and focuses more on telling the crowd about fruity pebbles and kung pow bitches. If anything, I feel my childhood slipping away by seeing Rock, one of my all time favorite wrestlers, have to do things like a poorly worded Queen karaoke or talk about fan attendance records. So sorry to the IWC that I don't find this crap funny, but its seriously crap.


Well maybe the reason why he continues to tell those "lame jokes" is because he see's it works with the majority of the crowd. He isn't going to stop because of what 15 people say on a message board, lol. I mean, there is clearly old Rock vids on youtube you can watch, so your childhood won't slip.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Colin Delaney said:


> Stop using hyperbole. When I want pure wrestling I watch Dragongate or ROH. When I want decent wrestling and good drama I watch WWE. Right now WWE is giving me neither.


So go watch the other wrestling, you really aren't doing yourself any favors.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Colin Delaney said:


> No! I want to watch wrestling. I'm not just a casual fan like you all are. I want to watch it, and I want it to be good.


FCW, DragonGate USA, AJPW, ROH, PGW.. there are plenty of options out there if you expand your horizons. There are plenty of options out there for you.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Colin Delaney said:


> No! I want to watch wrestling. I'm not just a casual fan like you all are. I want to watch it, and I want it to be good.


LAWL :lmao

"I'm not a casual fan like you all are". Get off your high horse and stop taking a fucking scripted entertainment show so seriously.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

If you want Wrestling watch the Indy's, WWE isn't supposed to be pure wrestling I mean can some of you not comprehend that? If anything WWE is trying to give us some wrestling, Sheamus/Ziggler was pretty good tonight and you got Danielson/Punk 3 times on free Tv. Shut up


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Randy Orton, Summerslam.
> 
> There I just made Summerslam 13 amazing.
> 
> Tell me exactly why don't they do this for every ppv?


Clearly you don't get the point.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Colin Delaney said:


> Stop using hyperbole. When I want pure wrestling I watch Dragongate or ROH. When I want decent wrestling and good drama I watch WWE. Right now WWE is giving me neither.


Lol does that make any sense? The question why are you watching if it isn't giving you what you want?


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> FCW, DragonGate USA, AJPW, ROH, PGW.. there are plenty of options out there if you expand your horizons. There are plenty of options out there for you.


I recommend going outside into the real world for a while, there's some cool shit out there.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Clearly you don't get the point.


Clearly explain your point. You said that it was so people could get hyped up and buy the ppv a year in advanced right? Is that not what you just said.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

TOM MADISON said:


> I can't understand many of the haters.
> 
> I enjoyed everything on this RAW amd got ENTERTAINED! It was good.
> 
> Fuck the IWC.


People are actually complaining about the Rock being juvenile. Think about that for a second. The Rock has used juvenile jokes for a decade, and now suddenly it's not entertaining anymore. 

What the hell has happened to wrestling fans. When did we get so fickle? Nothing is ever good enough with this board. There's always something.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Colin Delaney said:


> Stop using hyperbole. When I want pure wrestling I watch Dragongate or ROH. When I want decent wrestling and good drama I watch WWE. Right now WWE is giving me neither.


The why bitch about it? I can understand a post here, a post there about not liking something but if you really hate something their are a ton of things to do between the hours of 9-11 PM on Monday nights


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> FCW, DragonGate USA, AJPW, ROH, PGW.. there are plenty of options out there if you expand your horizons. There are plenty of options out there for you.


See below post.



DubC said:


> So go watch the other wrestling, you really aren't doing yourself any favors.


I watch all of this and more, read my posts and stop jumping on bandwagons. But when I want to watch WWE I want it to not suck because none of those promotions can do what WWE usually does, right it's failing at that though.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

If I watch a movie which I don't like, do I let it ruin my day? Do I cry about it? Do I start making suggestions about how it could be improved, or how to get the lead character over with the fans whilst having him do a double spinning cock pushup quintuplex? No, I watch something else and get on with my life.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL at everyone getting mad at The Rock.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Pope67 said:


> I recommend going outside into the real world for a while, there's some cool shit out there.


I'm not exactly sure what you're implying... that I don't have a life outside of watching wrestling? LOL...interesting you'd come to that conclusion from my post. 

If you actually bothered to read, I was merely giving him suggestions on what he could shoot for if he was only looking for wrestling. Never did I suggest that I watch all, or any content from those organizations. And honestly, even if I did, how would that suggest I don't get out into the real world exactly? 

Thanks for your reply though, smartass.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Colin Delaney said:


> See below post.
> 
> 
> 
> I watch all of this and more, read my posts and stop jumping on bandwagons. But when I want to watch *WWE I want it to not suck* because none of those promotions can do what WWE usually does, right it's failing at that though.


WWE has been pretty bad since the Benoit disaster you know that right? I mean WWE has had it's moments few weeks here, few months there but for the most part you can go that far back and things where not much better.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Colin Delaney said:


> See below post.
> 
> 
> 
> I watch all of this and more, read my posts and stop jumping on bandwagons. But when I want to watch WWE I want it to not suck because none of those promotions can do what WWE usually does, right it's failing at that though.


Omg, You just said you want wrestling, ROH, other company does these type of stuff,stuff that the WWE isn't doing according to your standards, but now you say these promotions don't do what the WWE does? But it's failing at that though? Explain yourself lol


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Pope67 said:


> If I watch a movie which I don't like, do I let it ruin my day? Do I cry about it? Do I start making suggestions about how it could be improved, or how to get the lead character over with the fans whilst having him do a double spinning cock pushup quintuplex? No, I watch something else and get on with my life.


Clearly you either enjoy wasting money, OR you bootleg everything.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> Clearly explain your point. You said that it was so people could get hyped up and buy the ppv a year in advanced right? Is that not what you just said.


Correct. It was a marketing ploy to capitalize on 
a)Rock's mainstream appeal
b)Since he left shortly after Mania 27, it made all the sense in the world to announce the match as a way to keep Rock in people's minds, and like I said before, to buy Mania since he'll be back for that.

An announcement and build are two completely different things. The real build didn't start until Rock returned to TV recently.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Colin Delaney said:


> I watch all of this and more, read my posts and *stop jumping on bandwagons.* But when I want to watch WWE I want it to not suck because none of those promotions can do what WWE usually does, right it's failing at that though.


A minute ago you told me to stop using hyperbole. 

And you talk about bandwagons? What bigger bandwagon is there than the IWC "let's complain about every single thing WWE ever does, yet still keep watching because we enjoy moaning too much to stop" bandwagon?


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Pope67 said:


> If I watch a movie which I don't like, do I let it ruin my day? Do I cry about it? Do I start making suggestions about how it could be improved, or how to get the lead character over with the fans whilst having him do a double spinning cock pushup quintuplex? No, I watch something else and get on with my life.


Like I've said before. You are a casual fan. Wrestling is a big enough part of my life that I can get upset when it's being fucked up.

I get it: you don't really give a fuck about wrestling. Any more points to make? If you truly care so little then get on with your life and stop posting in this thread.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you're implying... that I don't have a life outside of watching wrestling? LOL...interesting you'd come to that conclusion from my post.
> 
> If you actually bothered to read, I was merely giving him suggestions on what he could shoot for if he was only looking for wrestling. Never did I suggest that I watch all, or any content from those organizations. And honestly, even if I did, how would that suggest I don't get out into the real world exactly?
> 
> Thanks for your reply though, ya dick.


Calm down dear, I was talking about the dude you quoted! :lmao :lmao :lmao

Thanks for the free insult though. Dick.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

WWE hasn't been all that bad lately, it all depends what happens after Mania. 2012 has been solid I think, Besides Elimination Chamber ive been thoroughly entertained.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not sure what everybody is expecting to see. People can say this holds nothing against the AE and they're going to be right, but that WAS a whole different time then. Seriously, if people could only adjust their expectation levels back to this reality they might just enjoy themselves more. We were never going to get intensity and off the chart heat a month before mania, with AAs and RBs every week. Its building towards that. If we have phisicality a few weeks before the showdown we'd need it every week after that otherwise the hype will die back down again. 

We were always going to get both guys playing to the crowd, they both need them on side more than ever. They're both taking turns playing opposites to one up each other and gradually building towards bringing out each others serious sides. They can't both bring it all at once and shoot their loads. We had Rock getting more serious last week, Cena this and he still dropped some lame jokes just like Rock did, they're entertaining the crowd though, the most important part. That's hopefully got it all out the way with the concert this week. They've both exhausted the jokes at this point and i see this as the blow-off to this phase. 

If there's no serious build or intensity going into mania then i would be shocked and un-happy, as it is i'm still trusting they know what they're doing and trying to enjoy it at the sametime. Lets get critical after the fact, like Punk said, it's like we forget there's another Raw next week.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Correct. It was a marketing ploy to capitalize on
> a)Rock's mainstream appeal
> b)Since he left shortly after Mania 27, it made all the sense in the world to announce the match as a way to keep Rock in people's minds, and like I said before, to buy Mania since he'll be back for that.
> 
> An announcement and build are two completely different things. The real build didn't start until Rock returned to TV recently.


But that's contradicting the point itself. I'm not here in this forums to fight or flame or nothing when theres a legit argument presented to me. But let me address what you say. The points contradict themselves.

If the Rock had such mainstream appeal wouldn't he be on the people's mind in the first place? His movies carry his image all year around. Why announce the match a year, THEN build the match a couple of weeks before Mania? Don't you think that will lose the hype steam?

Also, wouldn't the hype be EVEN BIGGER if it was announced around December or something? Thus maximizing hype to its greatest level? Literally CAN YOU imagine the hype that will SWELL UP if that match was announced a couple of months before Mania, and the Rock's appearances on Raw didn't seem so random and spread apart in the range of a year?


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

nba2k10 said:


> Omg, You just said you want wrestling, ROH, other company does these type of stuff,stuff that the WWE isn't doing according to your standards, but now you say these promotions don't do what the WWE does? But it's failing at that though? Explain yourself lol


Simpleton. Ring Of Honor can't deliver the huge show/match feel WWE can. That's as simple as I can explain it for you champ.



Pope67 said:


> A minute ago you told me to stop using hyperbole.
> 
> And you talk about bandwagons? What bigger bandwagon is there than the IWC "let's complain about every single thing WWE ever does, yet still keep watching because we enjoy moaning too much to stop" bandwagon?


The fact that the IWC happens to complain alot is mere coincidence, I'll voice my opinions regardless.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Jobberwacky said:


> I'm not sure what everybody is expecting to see. People can say this holds nothing against the AE and they're going to be right, but that WAS a whole different time then. Seriously, if people could only adjust their expectation levels back to this reality they might just enjoy themselves more. We were never going to get intensity and off the chart heat a month before mania, with AAs and RBs every week. Its building towards that. If we have phisicality a few weeks before the showdown we'd need it every week after that otherwise the hype will die back down again.
> 
> We were always going to get both guys playing to the crowd, they both need them on side more than ever. They're both taking turns playing opposites to one up each other and gradually building towards bringing out each others serious sides. They can't both bring it all at once and shoot their loads. We had Rock getting more serious last week, Cena this and he still dropped some lame jokes just like Rock did, they're entertaining the crowd though, the most important part. That's hopefully got it all out the way with the concert this week. They've both exhausted the jokes at this point and i see this as the blow-off to this phase.
> 
> If there's no serious build or intensity going into mania then i would be shocked and un-happy, as it is i'm still trusting they know what they're doing and trying to enjoy it at the sametime. Lets get critical after the fact, like Punk said, it's like we forget there's another Raw next week.


(Y)


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Colin Delaney said:


> Like I've said before. You are a casual fan. Wrestling is a big enough part of my life that I can get upset when it's being fucked up.
> 
> I get it: you don't really give a fuck about wrestling. Any more points to make? If you truly care so little then get on with your life and stop posting in this thread.


I have been a fan since 1993 and if you thing this was bad try going back to 1995 when you had Duke The Dumpster or Justin Credible wearing a jockstrap on his face. I understand not liking when Rock/Cena are doing but you have the dream Hell in a Cell match that fans have been wanting for the past 8 years between Undertaker & Triple H plus CM Punk & Chris Jericho.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Pope67 said:


> Calm down dear, I was talking about the dude you quoted! :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Thanks for the free insult though. Dick.


My fault, usually when someone is quoted they are directing the statement towards that specific person. 

That's my bad. lol, we both got in dick jabs though.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm just gonna note here that the debates are getting way out of hand and it's just become an insult fest lmao


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Jobberwacky said:


> I'm not sure what everybody is expecting to see. People can say this holds nothing against the AE and they're going to be right, but that WAS a whole different time then. Seriously, if people could only adjust their expectation levels back to this reality they might just enjoy themselves more. We were never going to get intensity and off the chart heat a month before mania, with AAs and RBs every week. Its building towards that. If we have phisicality a few weeks before the showdown we'd need it every week after that otherwise the hype will die back down again.
> 
> We were always going to get both guys playing to the crowd, they both need them on side more than ever. They're both taking turns playing opposites to one up each other and gradually building towards bringing out each others serious sides. They can't both bring it all at once and shoot their loads. We had Rock getting more serious last week, Cena this and he still dropped some lame jokes just like Rock did, they're entertaining the crowd though, the most important part. That's hopefully got it all out the way with the concert this week. They've both exhausted the jokes at this point and i see this as the blow-off to this phase. Also i always found the Rock a little corny and juvenile TBH even as a kid.
> 
> If there's no serious build or intensity going into mania then i would be shocked and un-happy, as it is i'm still trusting they know what they're doing and trying to enjoy it at the sametime. Lets get critical after the fact, like Punk said, it's like we forget there's another Raw next week.


People just like to complain man. They hold onto these fond memories of when they were younger and they want that feeling back I guess. Peeps have a hard time moving on I suppose, what can ya do? 

I'm enjoying the build up as well.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> I'm just gonna note here that the debates are getting way out of hand and it's just become an insult fest lmao


Like Rock vs Cena.  Alot of insults, but not a whole lot of action


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Colin Delaney said:


> Like I've said before. You are a casual fan. Wrestling is a big enough part of my life that I can get upset when it's being fucked up.
> 
> I get it: you don't really give a fuck about wrestling. Any more points to make? If you truly care so little then get on with your life and stop posting in this thread.


Casual fans not allowed an opinion then? They (or we, as you seem to have me jotted down as one) make up the vast majority of the WWE fanbase. Without casuals the business would be fucked, so WWE caters to them (us ). And casual fans just want entertainment, which in my humble opinion WWE has been giving us in spades. You may not like it, but you're just coming off as plain stuck up and arrogant here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> But that's contradicting the point itself. I'm not here in this forums to fight or flame or nothing when theres a legit argument presented to me. But let me address what you say. The points contradict themselves.
> 
> If the Rock had such mainstream appeal would he be on the people's mind in the first place? Also, would the hype be EVEN BIGGER if it was announced around December or something? Thus maximizing hype to its greatest level? Literally CANT YOU imagine the hype that will SWELL UP if that match was announced a couple of months in advance, and the Rock's appearances on Raw didn't seem so random and spread apart?


If Rock left after Mania 27 and there was no announcement, the early selling point for Mania 28 would be gone. WWE fan interest is at its peak during the weeks before and right after Mania. They announced the match, then had several reminders and teases through the course of the year to remind everyone why they should buy Mania based on this match, and now the real build off the anticipation has began. 

What don't you get?


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> My fault, usually when someone is quoted they are directing the statement towards that specific person.
> 
> That's my bad. lol, we both got in dick jabs though.


Hooray for dick jokes! (Y)


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> People just like to complain man. They hold onto these fond memories of when they were younger and they want that feeling back I guess. Peeps have a hard time moving on I suppose, what can ya do?
> 
> I'm enjoying the build up as well.


Problem is that effects ALL mediums of entertainment anyone that was a kid in the 1990's hates the entertainment landscape today they can't let it go. Some things I understand but overall that general statement is true.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Nostalgia is the enemy of entertainment.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

why don't yall just accept collin's OPINION and just quit arguing with the guy? in my complete honest opinion wwe has been complete and utter shit but im gonna gone head and contradict myself and keep watching because I love WWE, it's like 2nd nature to keep watching regardless of how garbage it is.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

attitudEra said:


> why don't yall just accept collin's OPINION and just quit arguing with the guy? in my complete honest opinion wwe has been complete and utter shit but im gonna gone head and contradict myself and keep watching because I love WWE, it's like 2nd nature to keep watching regardless of how garbage it is.


I completely accept his opinion, he's just coming across as a snob.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

attitudEra said:


> why don't yall just accept collin's OPINION and just quit arguing with the guy? in my complete honest opinion wwe has been complete and utter shit but im gonna gone head and contradict myself and keep watching because I love WWE, it's like 2nd nature to keep watching regardless of how garbage it is.


What's the fun in ignoring him? If I or anyone else disagrees with his opinon then discussion should occur.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Pope67 said:


> Nostalgia is the enemy of entertainment.


Hey somethings I understand how this "reality" TV crap ever got popular I will never know. I wish the likes of the Kardashians & Jersey Shore burn in hell but their are good thing out their today.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

attitudEra said:


> why don't yall just accept collin's OPINION and just quit arguing with the guy? in my complete honest opinion wwe has been complete and utter shit but im gonna gone head and contradict myself and keep watching because I love WWE, it's like 2nd nature to keep watching regardless of how garbage it is.


Someone whose name is Attitudera and has the Attitude Era avatar, yea totally unbiased opinion.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> If Rock left after Mania 27 and there was no announcement, the early selling point for Mania 28 would be gone. WWE fan interest is at its peak during the weeks before and right after Mania. They announced the match, then had several reminders and teases through the course of the year to remind everyone why they should buy Mania based on this match, and now the real build off the anticipation has began.
> 
> What don't you get?


Using THAT EXACT model, why exactly doesn't the WWE do that for all their ppv's? Solely your saying its because of the Rock's popularity right? Is hes the guy with the most popularity out of ALL the past superstars in the WWE? I gave you the example of Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Randy Orton at Summerslam 13 (sure we know SCSA isn't clear to wrestle but this is just an example I'm using here). Using what you are saying, WHY exactly isn't WWE using this model for all their ppv's? Looking at the ppv buy rates they have, they definitely need to pick some buys soon.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm going to bed for real this time. Maybe we do this tomorrow.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Hey somethings I understand how this "reality" TV crap ever got popular I will never know. I wish the likes of the Kardashians & Jersey Shore burn in hell but their are good thing out their today.


Agreed, it's like people who say modern music is shit. The good stuff is out there, you jut need to look a bit harder now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Colin Delaney said:


> I'm going to bed for real this time. Maybe we do this tomorrow.


Dont count on it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> Using THAT EXACT model, why exactly doesn't the WWE do that for all their ppv's? Solely your saying its because of the Rock's popularity right? Is hes the guy with the most popularity out of ALL the past superstars in the WWE? I gave you the example of Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Randy Orton at Summerslam 13 (sure we know SCSA isn't clear to wrestle but this is just an example I'm using here). Using what you are saying, WHY exactly isn't WWE using this model for all their ppv's? Looking at the ppv buy rates they have, they definitely need to pick some buys soon.


It wouldn't work on the level of Rock/Cena.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Problem is that effects ALL mediums of entertainment anyone that was a kid in the 1990's hates the entertainment landscape today they can't let it go. Some things I understand but overall that general statement is true.


Oh you're absolutely right. It just is crazy overboard on this message board, the amount of dislike for the WWE product here is so over the top. Like you said in your original post, I'm just not sure what else they can be doing right now to appease the masses. 

The Attitude era was a great time in wrestling, but in a way it's also been remarkabley overrated.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Someone whose name is Attitudera and has the Attitude Era avatar, yea totally unbiased opinion.


ok? attitude era is my favorite era? so what? and please don't tell me to "move on" i've heard that shit too much


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> Oh you're absolutely right. It just is crazy overboard on this message board, the amount of dislike for the WWE product here is so over the top. Like you said in your original post, I'm just not sure what else they can be doing right now to appease the masses.
> 
> The Attitude era was a great time in wrestling, but in a way it's also been remarkabley overrated.


If we were in the middle of the Attitude era right now there would still be the same amount of complaining, it's just all these armchair bookers who are never pleased with anything.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Pope67 said:


> Casual fans not allowed an opinion then? They (or we, as you seem to have me jotted down as one) make up the vast majority of the WWE fanbase. Without casuals the business would be fucked, so WWE caters to them (us ). And casual fans just want entertainment, which in my humble opinion WWE has been giving us in spades. You may not like it, but you're just coming off as plain stuck up and arrogant here.


No one says you guys can't have an opinion. And its true ultimately causal fans are the biggest demographic of people that will keep a company afloat. BUT,

Are YOU willing to put on record that this era of Wrestling (counting EVERYTHING now in the PG Era) is better then the Attitude Era? And of course I'm counting EVERYTHING in that era too, including Mae Young doing bronco busters on any heel jobber on the roster.

Would you put that on record?


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

attitudEra said:


> ok? attitude era is my favorite era? so what? and please don't tell me to "move on" i've heard that shit too much


It's my favourite era too but I was just a kid then, so there's no way of me fairly comparing it to the current product. I just enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> Oh you're absolutely right. It just is crazy overboard on this message board, the amount of dislike for the WWE product here is so over the top. Like you said in your original post, I'm just not sure what else they can be doing right now to appease the masses.
> 
> The Attitude era was a great time in wrestling, but in a way it's also been remarkabley overrated.


I accepted a long time ago the Attitude era is dead and we will most likely never see another era like it in our lifetimes.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> No one says you guys can't have an opinion. And its true ultimately causal fans are the biggest demographic of people that will keep a company afloat. BUT,
> 
> Are YOU willing to put on record that this era of Wrestling (counting EVERYTHING now in the PG Era) is better then the Attitude Era? And of course I'm counting EVERYTHING in that era too, including Mae Young doing bronco busters on any heel jobber on the roster.
> 
> Would you put that on record?


At no point did I ever say that the current era is better, check the post below yours. There's really no point trying to prove which is "better".


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> It wouldn't work on the level of Rock/Cena.


We have Stone Cold Steve Austin, the VERY PERSON who started it ALL (the greatest boom in prowrestling) VS the Legend Killer Randy Orton?

What Legend is BIGGER then Stone Cold Steve Austin?

(All you Undertaker marks keep in mind, the Undertaker was IN the period were WWF was starting its decline during the mid 90's era. It was Austin who brought the fans back.)


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> What's the fun in ignoring him? If I or anyone else disagrees with his opinon then discussion should occur.


but 9 times outta 10 people are just gonna say "stop watching", which it's obvious he doesn't wanna do, because like I said before, once you become a huge huge fan of WWE/F and grew up watching it, it becomes 2nd nature now to watch it, imo you're not real fan if you just all of a sudden just "stop watching" because you don't like what's going on, I know im contradicting myself but fuck it, real fans sit through the bullshit until its just unbearable which it isn't, maybe I am blinded by my love for the AE, but hell not even that, even just the ruthless agression era was the shit.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Wrestlingforum might as well add The Official bitch about current WWE and praise the Attitude Era Thread, Its only fitting seeing as we go into this discussion week after week.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll make a comparison, I'm a huge Radiohead fan right, and OK Computer is my favourite album of theirs. They've gone in a totally different direction since then, but I still love it. Would I be happy if they re-hashed that album until the end of time? Hell no, time change. Same applies to the WWE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> We have Stone Cold Steve Austin, the VERY PERSON who started it ALL (the greatest boom in prowrestling) VS the Legend Killer Randy Orton?
> 
> What Legend is BIGGER then Stone Cold Steve Austin?
> 
> (All you Undertaker marks keep in mind, the Undertaker was IN the period were WWF was starting its decline during the mid 90's era. It was Austin who brought the fans back.)


Right, except for the fact that Orton is the number 3 guy in the company right now in terms of star power, and it's on Summerslam. Not Mania. Now, if this was Austin/Cena for Mania, then you would have something.

WWE can blame themselves for people only caring about Mania these days.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Wrestlingforum might as well add The Official bitch about current WWE and praise the Attitude Era Thread, Its only fitting seeing as we go into this discussion week after week.


At least it's fairly sensible this time, all the kids must be in bed lol


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Pope67 said:


> At no point did I ever say that the current era is better, check the post below yours. There's really no point trying to prove which is "better".


So which era do you enjoy more? Just based on personal taste. Taking the product HAS a whole from both eras. The garbage along with the gold we are talking here. Which era did all your favorite superstars or matches or storylines came from? Surely I know you might have storylines in this era you like, I do too. (I cant THINK of any personally). I'm simply asking you to list them. One or two examples would do.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Headliner said:


> If Rock left after Mania 27 and there was no announcement, the early selling point for Mania 28 would be gone. WWE fan interest is at its peak during the weeks before and right after Mania. They announced the match, then had several reminders and teases through the course of the year to remind everyone why they should buy Mania based on this match, and now the real build off the anticipation has began.
> 
> What don't you get?


Announcing the main event for WM 28 the night after WM 27 was a good idea because it built up so much hype for the early ticket sales. The tickets sold a lot faster then they did for last year's and they were more expensive. The only reason I can come up with for such a greater demand for the tickets so early is because there was a HUGE match announced for the show. 



WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> Using THAT EXACT model, why exactly doesn't the WWE do that for all their ppv's? Solely your saying its because of the Rock's popularity right? Is hes the guy with the most popularity out of ALL the past superstars in the WWE? I gave you the example of Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Randy Orton at Summerslam 13 (sure we know SCSA isn't clear to wrestle but this is just an example I'm using here). Using what you are saying, WHY exactly isn't WWE using this model for all their ppv's? Looking at the ppv buy rates they have, they definitely need to pick some buys soon.


Are there are any matches that are worth advertising so far in advance? If Stone Cold is coming out of retirement then they have something they can build for months. If they're advertising that in November it will Punk vs. Miz at Survivor Series well that's not really something that's worth advertising months and months in advance. 

I also want to mention there is also the really difficult, I would say impossible, balancing act that would need to be performed to keep storylines in order. Let's go back to Punk/Miz at Survivor Series. Why are they waiting until November? Why Survivor Series and not some other PPV? How are both guys going to act towards each other for all these months when they're on the same show? It would be a mess to try to keep everything in order internally and the TV shows would be even more confusing. 

However WWE does use this tactic when the advertise live events. I just saw a commercial the other day advertising matches at a house show in May. Cena/Ryder vs. Primo/Epico and Punk/Ziggler 2/3 Falls. Since they don't have to work a TV show into this and only the local market sees this ad they can get away with doing this. They're advertising these matches months in advance because they really will get more people to buy a ticket. If they could do it on a much larger scale it could work but it's just far too complicated to pull off on a TV show.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Man this is insane. Someone doesn't like the show and gets trolled like crazy for it.

fpalm

It was a bad show...Thats what I think and if someone doesn't like it GTFO.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

charmed1 said:


> Man this is insane. Someone doesn't like the show and gets trolled like crazy for it.
> 
> fpalm
> 
> It was a bad show...Thats what I think and if someone doesn't like it GTFO.


GTFO of the thread, or the board entirely?


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Right, except for the fact that Orton is the number 3 guy in the company right now in terms of star power, and it's on Summerslam. Not Mania. Now, if this was Austin/Cena for Mania, then you would have something.
> 
> WWE can blame themselves for people only caring about Mania these days.


Where do you get that Orton's the number three guy in the company? Surely the guy is a GLASS CANNON when it comes to wrestling but the pops the guy gets in the ring is WAY BETTER then Cena. What are you basing your argument on? Product sales? Marketability? I don't hear Orton sucks chants in the crowd? 

Exactly why is Summerslam weaker then Mania? Or Backlash? MOST memorable moments in WWE happen OUTSIDE of Mania.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> So which era do you enjoy more? Just based on personal taste. Taking the product HAS a whole from both eras. The garbage along with the gold we are talking here. Which era did all your favorite superstars or matches or storylines came from? Surely I know you might have storylines in this era you like, I do too. (I cant THINK of any personally). I'm simply asking you to list them. One or two examples would do.


Well nostalgia plays a HUGE part, but I will say this, the Attitude era was probably more consistent from show to show, whereas now it can be amazing one week and a bit shit the next. But it's been very good recently (road to Mania obviously).
I'm enjoying CM Punk a lot, he's probably my favourite post-Attitude guy by a long distance, the whole thing in the summer was brilliant. He went quiet for a while but this Jericho feud has serious potential and it's got my excited for Mania.

Taker/Trips is what it is, two of the best of all time in HIAC, with a bit of HBK thrown in, you can't go wrong. I wasn't too keen on Rock/Cena for a while but the more I think about it I kinda like how it's a mix of comedy with a serious personal feud. It's interesting anyway.

Aaaand, I'm excited about some of the guys in FCW coming up, Ambrose, Rollins, Ohno/Cesaro. And that's just from youtube clips, I've never seen an indy show in my life.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Pope67 said:


> I'll make a comparison, I'm a huge Radiohead fan right, and OK Computer is my favourite album of theirs. They've gone in a totally different direction since then, but I still love it. Would I be happy if they re-hashed that album until the end of time? Hell no, time change. Same applies to the WWE.



But thats not the same comparison you used before, your a devoted Radiohead fan, NOT a casual one. Haven't you EVER said to yourself, MAN their new shit SUCKS?

I'm your using this post to reply to another person post then disregard this. Its like the Royal Rumble up in this bitch!


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I accepted a long time ago the Attitude era is dead and we will most likely never see another era like it in our lifetimes.


There were so many variables that went into why that time in wrestling will never be duplicated. Number 1 reason is, there's no more competition. I think more than anything else back in those days you could never get enough. If you weren't feeling Raw go right on over to TNT and watch three hours of Nitro. Or stay up till 3 am and catch ECW for something any of us had ever seen before at the time. 

That more than any other reason is why we'll never see it again. I honestly think the WWE product in general is as good as I remember it being in a long time right now. I think I'm probably in the minority with that opinion, but that's fine.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah Taylor that's basically what I've been saying.


WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> Where do you get that Orton's the number three guy in the company? Surely the guy is a GLASS CANNON when it comes to wrestling but the pops the guy gets in the ring is WAY BETTER then Cena. What are you basing your argument on? Product sales? Marketability? I don't hear Orton sucks chants in the crowd?
> 
> Exactly why is Summerslam weaker then Mania? Or Backlash? MOST memorable moments in WWE happen OUTSIDE of Mania.


It has nothing to do with chants or boos. Cena is the most popular guy in the company, then Punk, then Orton. 

Mania is the show that casuals buy. And I'm not talking about the casuals that watch the product semi-regularly or even attend shows, I'm talking about the ones that only watch one time a year. The Rumble is the only other show that these type of casuals might buy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> Where do you get that Orton's the number three guy in the company? Surely the guy is a GLASS CANNON when it comes to wrestling but the pops the guy gets in the ring is WAY BETTER then Cena. What are you basing your argument on? Product sales? Marketability? I don't hear Orton sucks chants in the crowd?
> 
> Exactly why is Summerslam weaker then Mania? Or Backlash? MOST memorable moments in WWE happen OUTSIDE of Mania.


No matter if they're booing or cheering Cena, he gets louder reactions then Orton, and so does Punk. Also, they usually don't ship the top guy to Smackdown and he's in basically a midcard feud with Kane at Wrestlemania.

And Wrestlemania is the standard bearer of ppvs. WWE focuses on it more then any other and when people thing wrestling events they think of Wrestlemania. That's why there's a whole week of events besides the shows, other indies piggybacking trying to get fans and is the one that usually gets celebrities that people actually know.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Pope67 said:


> *Well nostalgia plays a HUGE part, but I will say this, the Attitude era was probably more consistent from show to show, whereas now it can be amazing one week and a bit shit the next.* But it's been very good recently (road to Mania obviously).
> I'm enjoying CM Punk a lot, he's probably my favourite post-Attitude guy by a long distance, the whole thing in the summer was brilliant. He went quiet for a while but this Jericho feud has serious potential and it's got my excited for Mania.
> 
> Taker/Trips is what it is, two of the best of all time in HIAC, with a bit of HBK thrown in, you can't go wrong. I wasn't too keen on Rock/Cena for a while but the more I think about it I kinda like how it's a mix of comedy with a serious personal feud. It's interesting anyway.
> ...


An idea we agreed upon.

Now Tthose are two examples from the current era, give me two from Attitude Era.

AND I DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THE FCW. There wrestlers haven't proven anything to me yet. I don't care about wrestlers who are NOT exposed on television yet, Bryan Danielson was hot SHIT in ROH, but now hes the LAMEST champion in existences.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Rock was hilarious. I fucking *marked* the fuck out for old Cena but didn't like his rap. Entertaining show overall.
Cena referred to movies the whole time and had borderline gay sounding jokes which I found lame.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Yeah Taylor that's basically what I've been saying.
> It has nothing to do with chants or boos. Cena is the most popular guy in the company, then Punk, then Orton.
> 
> Mania is the show that casuals buy. And I'm not talking about the casuals that watch the product semi-regularly or even attend shows, I'm talking about the ones that only watch one time a year. The Rumble is the only other show that these type of casuals might buy.


I'm asking what argument are you basing that Cena is the most popular guy in the company? Where do you get that order from? Cena, Punk, Orton? From what exposure they got on products?

Mania is the show most brought BECAUSE its the ppv most built up. Its not the most brought ppv in WWE history, Invasion was (pointless to say why of course)


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> An idea we agreed upon.
> 
> *Now Tthose are two examples from the current era, give me two from Attitude Era.*
> 
> AND I DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THE FCW. There wrestlers haven't proven anything to me yet. I don't care about wrestlers who are NOT exposed on television yet, Bryan Danielson was hot SHIT in ROH, but now hes the LAMEST champion in existences.


Not sure where you're going with this, but I'll carry on. 

I guess my 2 favourite storylines from the AE were Austin vs McMahon. Obvious choice, but what's not to like? Especially if you're an angry rebellious teenager, seeing the big nasty boss getting his ass kicked is brilliant to watch.

And this may sound odd but I loved the Invasion angle, but purely because I had never watched WCW, it was exciting to see all these new guys come in, and I loved the night they changed Raw to WCW. I was gonna throw in the nWo but that was a while later, same reasoning though.

But you see I'm getting memories now, it's the old N word creeping in (I don't mean in a Booker T way.)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> I'm asking what argument are you basing that Cena is the most popular guy in the company? Where do you get that order from? Cena, Punk, Orton? From what exposure they got on products?
> 
> Mania is the show most brought BECAUSE its the ppv most built up. Its not the most brought ppv in WWE history, Invasion was (pointless to say why of course)


Question is why do you think Orton is the most popular guy in the company? Cena's headlining the biggest show of the year against the biggest opponent they could find and they're promoting it probably to the determent of everything else. Cena gets the biggest reactions good or bad, Cena sells the most merch, Cena is usually the guy they call on to promote things, Cena's feuds usually get the most attention and time, Cena's the face of the company and the top guy.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> No matter if they're booing or cheering Cena, he gets louder reactions then Orton, and so does Punk.


And Vicki gets more then all of them combined, what exactly are you measuring Cena's popularity again? 



> Also, they usually don't ship the top guy to Smackdown and he's in basically a midcard feud with Kane at Wrestlemania.


They did with Stone Cold and Booker back then.



> And Wrestlemania is the standard bearer of ppvs. WWE focuses on it more then any other and when people thing wrestling events they think of Wrestlemania. That's why there's a whole week of events besides the shows, other indies piggybacking trying to get fans and is the one that usually gets celebrities that people actually know.


If Wrestlemania was the standard, why do WWE ppvs SUCK SO MUCH? Royal Rumble 12? Did anyone else feel that was a let down besides me? And also it helps that the ppv has WRESTLE in the name to help people not familiar that its a wrestling product.

Now if you mean that Wrestlemania is the standard for ppvs in ALL Wrestling promotions, disregard that argument above.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Question is why do you think Orton is the most popular guy in the company? Cena's headlining the biggest show of the year against the biggest opponent they could find and they're promoting it probably to the determent of everything else. Cena gets the biggest reactions good or bad, Cena sells the most merch, Cena is usually the guy they call on to promote things, Cena's feuds usually get the most attention and time, Cena's the face of the company and the top guy.


SLOW YOUR ROLL. I gotta reply to this other guy first. DAMN I'm slow in my replies.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Pope67 said:


> Not sure where you're going with this, but I'll carry on.
> 
> I guess my 2 favourite storylines from the AE were Austin vs McMahon. Obvious choice, but what's not to like? Especially if you're an angry rebellious teenager, seeing the big nasty boss getting his ass kicked is brilliant to watch.
> 
> ...


Disregard the second example you listed, its the fucking INVASION angle, who CANT be hyped up about it? Its like DC vs Marvel. I want you to give me examples with ONLY WWF stars.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> I'm asking what argument are you basing that Cena is the most popular guy in the company? Where do you get that order from? Cena, Punk, Orton? From what exposure they got on products?
> 
> Mania is the show most brought BECAUSE its the ppv most built up. Its not the most brought ppv in WWE history, Invasion was (pointless to say why of course)


Holy shit. Ray fucking Charles would be able to tell you that Cena is the biggest/most popular star in the company, followed by Punk, then Orton.

Cena & Punk do crazy merchandise selling, and both them have been involved in mainstream media.

Invasion was the most brought PPV in WWE history? :lmao


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> Disregard the second example you listed, its the fucking INVASION angle, who CANT be hyped up about it? Its like DC vs Marvel. I want you to give me examples with ONLY WWF stars.


Right but I keep hearing about how they dropped the ball, no big stars, shit booking blah blah blah...

Anyway, I'll go for Foley vs HHH then. Loved that shit.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Holy shit. Ray fucking Charles would be able to tell you that Cena is the biggest/most popular star in the company, followed by Punk, then Orton.
> 
> Cena & Punk do crazy merchandise selling, and both them have been involved in mainstream media.
> 
> Invasion was the most brought PPV in WWE history?:lmao


I want you to EXPLAIN WHY Cena is the most popular star in the company? Is it cuz WWE SAYS they are? What logic have you arrived to CONCLUDE that Orton vs Austin wouldn't work, but fucking CENA vs Austin does.

Stop saying its obvious. Its like saying people breath oxygen cuz they do, GIVE ME A REASON BEHIND IT.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Went to see it live!

Crowd was 50/50 for Cena, but about 95% were Rock fans. Both got good reactions for their respective musical numbers. It was hilarious and came off as well-done live. I'll have to watch it back on the DVR. I assume I'm not going to get to hear Cena say "shit" ever again.

The crowd didn't know who to cheer for in the Miz/Punk match. I'm glad Miz didn't do the typical "I hate my hometown" crap.

After the show, Rock sang happy birthday to a girl in the crowd. He asked her name and then said "IT DOESN'T MATTER... just kidding," which was hilarious. Then Cena came out for a dark match with Kane and said "I hope you liked the Rock concert... I loved it... and he talked about having sex with my mom," which was also hilarious. 

Most heel heat: Vickie. Biggest pop: CM Punk/Rock.

Wish Ryder and Jericho came out, but we got HHH, Taker, HBK, and Rock, so I'm not complaining!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> I want you to EXPLAIN WHY Cena is the most popular star in the company? Is it cuz WWE SAYS they are?


Why the fuck should anyone need to explain this? He's the face of the company from a business and show perspective. The PG movement is entirely based around him, he gets the movie deals, the interviews, moves merchandise better than drug dealers move coke, and everything you can think of when it comes to a top guy.



> What logic have you arrived to CONCLUDE that Orton vs Austin wouldn't work, but fucking CENA vs Austin does.


Cena's beaten everyone to the point where his credibility is levels above anyone else on the active roster. So for him to face people like Austin or Rock, it truly works because it's a challenge he hasn't faced before, and more importantly, it's megastar vs megastar. 

Orton on the other hand goes between stages where he wins sometimes, and he loses sometimes. He doesn't have that megastar feel that Cena has.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Pope67 said:


> Right but I keep hearing about how they dropped the ball, no big stars, shit booking blah blah blah...
> 
> Anyway, I'll go for Foley vs HHH then. Loved that shit.



I don't care what others are saying, I'm talking to the guy behind Pope67, tying right now this EXACT moment. I'm not going to flame you or call any kinda bullshit. I just want your genuine input that's all. 

So we have McMahon vs Austin (which is NOTHING compared to Austin vs HHH imo)

and Foley vs HHH for the Attitude area.

vs the PG examples you listed before.

Taker & HHH and Punk vs Jericho. 

Each pretty good angles individually themselves too. BUT isn't it clear already that your PG examples include 3 attitude area stars?

No Del Rio, fucking Wade Barrett, Sheamus, or anything. 

That and Punk isn't even in the company originally! 

I mean reading what your saying its like your already telling me that the booking is shit now, the stars are lame, etc etc before I even have to confront you on it? It seems like no one can legittly say that this era of wrestling is better then the one before. They just say its different. Rightfully so the conditions of what spurred that era can not be achieved ever again but theres general ideas in there that are timeless. 

The Excitement
The Emotion
The Energy

Where is that now presently? I'm not asking for Stone Cold Steve Austin character or the Rock or anything like that, only those three things. Why am I so emotionally detracted from the characters? Nexus can beat the SHIT out of Cena everyday but that doesn't carry the flame of emotion ANYONE had with Foley vs HHH. Why is that? I'll tell you why. Just reply so I know your here.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Brodus Clay is too much win. It's easy to see why he's so over with the crowd. You can tell he's actually enjoying himself. Once he gets his ring work down, he's going to be big.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Why the fuck should anyone need to explain this? He's the face of the company from a business and show perspective. The PG movement is entirely based around him, he gets the movie deals, the interviews, moves merchandise better than drug dealers move coke, and everything you can think of when it comes to a top guy.


Because DEBATES dont work like that. It dont work like, hey its obviously in front of you just look. You need to state your points and list them so theres actually something to debate about.

I'm just going to fast forward this crap and just say that John Cena is the supposed "top guy" in the company cuz hes the most marketable. Hes the safest guys you can promote. You can't PROMOTE Randy Orton to the degree Cena is. Why? Because hes out there punting the shit out of people, and trying to rape Stephanie McMahon (pretty sure that was during PG era)

MARKETABILITY=/=POPULARITY

Bret Hart was the "biggest" guy in his day pushed by the WWF to be on EVERYTHING, yet crowds upon CROWDS of ppl were holding Austin 3:16 shirts in the crowd.

Going before the attitude era, this shit happened with Hulk Hogan AND the Ultimate Warrior.

What I'm trying to say is that YOUR (has well has everyone else's views) reason on why Cena is the face of the company is that the company SAYS he is. NOT POPULARITY, what company says. He's booked has the top guy, marketed has a top guy, shown has a top guy. Therefore what I am saying is, there is NO logical way you can say that Orton vs Austin will not be big IF NOT BIGGER the Cena vs Rock. 



> Cena's beaten everyone to the point where his credibility is levels above anyone else on the active roster. So for him to face people like Austin or Rock, it truly works because it's a challenge he hasn't faced before, and more importantly, it's megastar vs megastar.
> 
> Orton on the other hand goes between stages where he wins sometimes, and he loses sometimes. He doesn't have that megastar feel that Cena has.


Ah fuck it I admit you win, I got a mega post to write for the other dude, AND this thread has gone off topic SOOOOOO MUCH...


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

RAW is 1000 times more entertaining without looking at this site/thread. That is the truth. Everything was awesome tonight, seriously give me a break. My only complaint is the lack of story for the World Championship, but I don't care because it will be a solid match.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Daesim said:


> Brodus Clay is too much win. It's easy to see why he's so over with the crowd. You can tell he's actually enjoying himself. Once he gets his ring work down, he's going to be big.


They said that about Rikishi too. Brodus Clay will amount to NOTHING. NOTHING. The only reason why his gimmick is SOOO big with the crowd is broken down to this.

1) Flashy Lights
2) Fan Interaction
3) Dancing Gimmick

The moment they put a title on him, he will be screwed. Mark my words.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> They said that about Rikishi too. Brodus Clay will amount to NOTHING. NOTHING. The only reason why his gimmick is SOOO big with the crowd is broken down to this.
> 
> 1) Flashy Lights
> 2) Fan Interaction
> ...


Rikishi isn't a bad rank to shoot for. He was over as fuck before they tried to turn him heel.


----------



## Edge Rated R (Dec 13, 2010)

Rock was funny at parts but he was nowhere close to what he used to be. As much as I hate Cena I really marked for his old theme... but that was it. His rap was horrible and half the verses didnt rhyme.

Idk but this feud is missing a lot of face to face action. Only cheap promos. It's like WWE is trying too hard to keep the fans where they are without making anyone of them two look heel. I would like to see Cena hit the Rock from the back during his song (assuming Cena was playing the old heel-ish gimmick) but no such luck these days. 

Below average RAW even with the Rock and that says a lot...


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Daesim said:


> Rikishi isn't a bad rank to shoot for. He was over as fuck before they tried to turn him heel.


And exactly for the same reasons above. THE MOMENT that made him hit Stone Cold Steve Austin, the crowd were alienated. 

Brodus Clay is not the next big thing. He will fizzle out JUST LIKE everyone else. Why? SAME reason why every other home grown WWE star before him did.

Monster Push
Monster Gimmick
Zero Personality

Its the same with Kozlov, Khaili, Chris Masters, Jackson and every other big monster heel they like to book has


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

I liked RAW tonight. 

-Cena came back as the old character, so (for once) I can't complain on his efforts tonight
-The Rock's reply had me thoroughly entertained
-Jericho just sold the personal angle like a pro
-CM Punk did a great job selling the inner turmoil Jericho incited
-Henry got booked like a BOSS tonight. It may be a short lived push just to make him a legit opponent for Cena to blow through next week, but tonight was good for Henry, and good for character development, even if temporary
-Taker against, what now looks like, DX is finally drawing me into this angle
-Brodus Clay did even less than I remember him doing a few weeks ago when he re-debuted, and yet it was still entertaining

Good fun tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> Because DEBATES dont work like that. It dont work like, hey its obviously in front of you just look. You need to state your points and list them so theres actually something to debate about


:lol

This isn't up for debate. This is like attempting to debate child molestation being acceptable. 



> I'm just going to fast forward this crap and just say that John Cena is the supposed "top guy" in the company cuz hes the most marketable. Hes the safest guys you can promote. You can't PROMOTE Randy Orton to the degree Cena is. Why? Because hes out there punting the shit out of people, and trying to rape Stephanie McMahon (pretty sure that was during PG era)
> 
> MARKETABILITY=/=POPULARITY


The guy you promote the most is going to be the most popular because that's who everyone associates the business with.

Pretty sure Orton had a run last the man in late 2010 and Cena was still focal point of the show. Not because they couldn't promote him to that degree, but because Cena's demand was still extremely high.



> Bret Hart was the "biggest" guy in his day pushed by the WWF to be on EVERYTHING, yet crowds upon CROWDS of ppl were holding Austin 3:16 shirts in the crowd.
> 
> Going before the attitude era, this shit happened with Hulk Hogan AND the Ultimate Warrior.


Ok? And WWE capitalized on that by making Austin the biggest star in the company. And by the time Austin's popularity rose, Hart had turned heel in a non-dramatic fashion so his starpower actually dropped a little bit. When you consider that dynamic, the comparison is actually pretty bad.


> What I'm trying to say is that YOUR (has well has everyone else's views) on why Cena is the face of the company is that the company SAYS he is. NOT POPULARITY, what company says. He's booked has the top guy, marketed has a top guy, shown has a top guy.


The merchandise and buys says it all.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> I mean reading what your saying its like your already telling me that the booking is shit now, the stars are lame, etc etc before I even have to confront you on it? It seems like no one can legittly say that this era of wrestling is better then the one before. They just say its different. Rightfully so the conditions of what spurred that era can not be achieved ever again but theres general ideas in there that are timeless.
> 
> *The Excitement
> The Emotion
> ...


I agree completely on that, those 3 key elements are missing at the moment. 

WWE is quite clearly in a transitional period however. They're slowly bringing these things back IMO, the television is becoming more unpredictable (up to a point, it's a slow process) so there's your excitement. The Rock/Cena feud (tonights jokes aside) has been getting very personal, and look at the stuff with Jericho and Punk tonight. If that's not emotional, what is?

And with all this comes the energy, which is mostly in the hands of the crowd (MITB 2011, prime example).

If you pressed me for a definitive answer then yes, the Attitude era was superior. There have been times recently where I thought "what am I watching?" but since last summer I can honestly say I haven't had a true "this is SHITE" moment. Slow progress, as I said.

It just boils down to this - I loved Attitude, got great moments and great memories, but I'm enjoying the product just now. I don't know why, I have no in depth analysis, I just am.

But carry on with what you were saying, I'm geniunely interested!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Please. I went to Smackdown shows in 99 and 2000, and grown men were laughing at everything Rock did.
> 
> *Fuck outta here. Everyone needs to stop talking shit so seriously. The entire point of this segment was to provide entertainment.
> 
> ...


This was 30 pages ago. Spittin' ether with this post.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-The "Doctor of Thuganomics" John Cena opened the show with a short 3 minute rap. It was simple and I marked for the old entrance song . This was the Cena that won the fans over back in the days. Also, the current PG product cannot handle this persona of Cena. Good promo. 

-Sheamus defeats Dolph Ziggler. Sheamus took a nasty bump by the announce table which gave him a red bruise. I knew he was going to win though to continue his red hot momentum to WM. Poor Ziggler has to lose again. Daniel Bryan is just so confident as a heel.

-Mark Henry and David Otunga defeats Santino. The US Champ looked weak here. I guess Laurnitis and Teddy Long will have guys from both brands on their teams. It's kinda weird but whatever.

-Brodus Clay defeats Jinder Mahal. I missed seeing Naomi and Cameron's mesmerizing dancing.

-Strong promo by HBK and the Undertaker. I liked that he mentioned that he can still end the Undertaker's streak by making the three count. Undertaker's hood covered up most of his face though. Couldn't even see his eyes. We still haven't seen his hair either. That's nice of him.

-CM Punk defeats The Miz. I actually thought Miz was going to snap his losing streak in his hometown but that didn't happen. Makes me wonder when he will win another match. Chris Jericho bringing up about Punk's Father's alcoholic addition was personal but it was added ammunition for this feud. Makes me wonder what Punk is going to do next week.

-Randy defeats Jack Swagger. Nice match here and I still think Orton's feud with Kane is too random. It's hard to get attached to it.

-The Rock had 20 minutes with his Concert but yes, it was pretty damn funny and GREAT. I did laugh at many of his remarks and thought the whole thing was hilarious. I was skeptical at first about it but Rock did what he did best and that was to entertain. His voice still doesn't sound like the classic Rock though. Cena's gonna have to comeback big time next week after this one. I thought the karaoke to Rock's custom "We Will Rock You" song was a little too much and not needed. Oh well. Great show.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Watching the promo at end of show last week, was all set to HATE this show. Cena rapping & Rock concert might have been best parts of night... Also amazing how much heat anyone named Michael got. (Cole or Miz.)


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> :lol
> 
> This isn't up for debate. This is like attempting to debate child molestation being acceptable.


You know if I saw you in the street I'll crack your skull open right? Because someone close to me has that happened to them right? And I'm dealing with the aftermath and the emotion of it. I know you didn't say that on purpose, but you seriously really need to think about shit before you say it. I'm not asking for an apology or even a reply, I'm just serious saying dude, that type of shit happens more then you think. God damn Jimmy Rave had that happen to him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It was a simple analogy. Calm down son. 

Maybe you shouldn't try to debate silly, obvious topics.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Pope67 said:


> I agree completely on that, those 3 key elements are missing at the moment.
> WWE is quite clearly in a transitional period however. They're slowly bringing these things back IMO, the television is becoming more unpredictable (up to a point, it's a slow process) so there's your excitement. The Rock/Cena feud (tonights jokes aside) has been getting very personal, and look at the stuff with Jericho and Punk tonight. If that's not emotional, what is?


Whats giving you the idea that they are in a transitional period? And to what? A large number of the complaints has been that the product is SOOOOO STALE its unwatchable. Your saying I should be excited cuz of the transitional period? You have to both to me that theres a transitional period in the first place!

Regarding the Rock/Cena feud, we can all agree that it can have more emotion right? Its NOT on the same level has HHH vs Foley right? We can all agree on that point. Jericho vs Punk, what emotion does that have? We haven't depicted Punk dealing with the issues stemming from his father's abuse and shit. Its informed to us just via promo. What emotion did Punk have? He just walked on to the back, not saying at thing. He wasn't outraged or upset or anything. No emotion but shame. Are we supposed to feel shame for him? (I'll get back to that later)

I'm going to recall a old feud with The Big Show vs The Big Boss Man, anyone remember that one? BBM hated BS so he went to his house and literally held up BS's mom. He GOT her to admit that he was a legit BASTARD to everyone on air. BS freaked out. To step it up a notch, the BBM fucking stole the BS's father's coffin live on air. You saw the BS completely just go berserk at the guy. That feud HAD real emotion to it.

Now I'm not asking for the same level of craziness has BBM vs BS for Punk and Jericho, but you can agree with me that the EMOTION can be higher right? Now I know its too early to comment on this feud, but I want you to keep in mind the level of showing vs telling in the coming week for Punk and Jericho. BS vs BBM wasn't even a MIDCARD feud, it was some undercard one. 

Simply mentioning CM Punk's past doesn't bring emotion. I mean just now on this forum, someone said something about an issue and I was pissed for a moment, but then I cooled down. Why? Cuz it wasn't personal. He didn't mean it. Stuff like that calms the emotion down.

In the coming days I want you to ask yourself, HOW did Jericho get this information (what shape and form)
HOW is Punk going to react to it. And HOW is this going to intensify the feud.

I'm summitting this hang on



Headliner said:


> It was a simple analogy. Calm down son.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't try to debate silly, obvious topics.


I did dude. Shit like that kicks up and dies down. Not your fault.

That or maybe you shouldn't try to debate with simple analogies.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

> And with all this comes the energy, which is mostly in the hands of the crowd (MITB 2011, prime example).
> 
> If you pressed me for a definitive answer then yes, the Attitude era was superior. There have been times recently where I thought "what am I watching?" but since last summer I can honestly say I haven't had a true "this is SHITE" moment. Slow progress, as I said.
> 
> ...


MITB took place in MSG. I mean geez its the greatest arena in the world and stuff. 

Energy IS dependent on the crowd, and the crowd IS dependent on whats stuff in the ring. Shit like Brodus Clay, that crap gets over with the crowd because the product is SOOOOO boring. Any form of excitement will bring the product to life. 

You want to know what will make the crowd EXPLODE? This is something totally original here, a gimmick that would literally be CHEERED EVERYDAY 365 days a week. 

A MAGICIAN gimmick. Have a tag team EQUIVALENT of Penn and Teller come out to the ring, pull out amazing magic tricks and you will be over with the crowd like a motherfucker. Why? Because whats depicted in the product is NOT exciting compared to this gimmick. WHY creative haven't done this shit, I DONT KNOW. Kids will eat that shit up.

What I am trying to say is, your not "ENJOYING" the product. You just said you haven't been truly excited since last year. *You're just accepting it.* You accept what you see has the standard right now. You put your faith in the company in that things will work in the end. What I am saying is, it will NOT. And heres how we examine that with HHH vs Foley.

SUBMITTING NOW!!!!!!


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Triple H vs Foley. We are going to examine this with three categories.

Energy
Emotion
Excitement

And compare it to Jericho vs Punk (Why that? Because it has more emotion then all the current feuds have)

HHH vs Foley

Energy - This feud's energy is built upon two things, the charisma of Mick Foley, and the heat that HHH had during and before the feud. Mick Foley was riding HIGH off of the Rock n Sock connection. He was the funny man to the Rock's straight man. It is through association WITH the Rock that Mick Foley (has Mankind). He was riding HIGH off of that. HHH on the other hand was shown to be a MONSTER. He had the title belt in his hand, he was part of DX (essentially giving him a gang behind his back) but not only that, he CRUSHED Stone Cold and the Rock, side lining them. Whats the ONLY thing from making him reach the time? 

Mankind.

I remember when Mankind was told by the McMahon's that they got his back, telling him that hey, HHH and DX cant have the company. I still REMEMBER DX confronting Mankind in the ring and the McMahons betraying Mankind to them. The ONLY savior face in the company betrayed. I remember being SOOOO pissed on the verge of tears (7 years old) watching DX and HHH just beating this guy down with a chair.

HHH proceeds to beat Mankind's ass in the following ppv. All hope is lost? 

NO. Mick Foley comes back and says he'll face HHH again, NOT has Mankind but has Cactus Jack in a Hell in the Cell match. Cue HHH's face freaking the FUCK out. HHH tells Jack he'll face him under one condition. His career on the line. Jack accepts.

Mick Foley CANT possibly LOSE the ultimate battle right? The bad guys cant win can they?

THEY DO. Mick Foley retires.

*****************

Lets break that shit down right now. SUBMITTING. Just so I can keep you from sleeping


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

There need to be less jibber jabber and more fucking brawls already. All these wrestlers are talking so much shit to each other for the past few weeks where it just gets annoying. Let's see some brawls goddammit.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Woooah hang on a minute man, you're talking about a feud that was built up for months. Punk and Jericho has been going for 3 weeks, give it time. 

Yes, Jericho bringing up Punk's father was completely out of the blue but that adds a shock factor. I highly doubt that most people watching knew about his problems, and it's clear from Punk's reaction that Jericho wasn't just being his usual troll self. I don't know if you've seen the video on WWE.com, but this is a side of Punk we've never seen before, and it's exciting (yes, exciting) to watch. Not saying it will surpass HHH/Foley in any way, shape or form, but should we even expect it to? Everyone knows that stuff was absolute gold, so those are some pretty high standards. 

You say I'm just accepting the current product as the standard, but perhaps your standards are too high? It's common knowledge that the Attitude era was pro wrestling's peak (or close enough), but the circumstances surrounding the business and the world of entertainment in general are SOOOO different now that we'll probably never see it again.

But, strictly as an entertainment show compared to everything else on TV, WWE is in pretty good shape at the moment. And that's the point right? It's television.

Okay I'm tired and this is getting really in depth, but I'll pick it up tomorrow!


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Rock fucking destroyed Cena this week !!!


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> Triple H vs Foley. We are going to examine this with three categories.
> 
> Energy
> Emotion
> ...


The level of Energy/Momentum in the feud is amazing. WHYS that? Because HHH literally had stream rolled and cheat and bullied his way through the roster. There was no Austin or Rock to be found. No Champion to face HHH and beat his ass down. This thing happened in a short span of time, condensed TOGETHER. HHH's story line went to Austin then to the Rock and then Mankind. We went through one feud to the other to the other. No break, no nothing. A logical progression. It was like a movie, bad guy crushes everyone in his bath, whose going to fight him? The story line capitalized on HHH's heat, there was no breaks in between. Periods were HHH got nothing to do and crap. It was a constant episode to episode level of story telling. It is through this momentum which creates Energy. The crowd is LOOKING, BEGGING for someone to stand up to HHH. Who do we get?

Mankind.

The comedic character. The Sock in the Rock n Sock connection. HHH didn't get some random fucking challenger from the locker room who was a babyface. Not that shit. He got the Rock's partner. The crowd has no one to cheer for, so they eat up Mankind and embrace him has literally THE LAST HOPE.

The odds are stacked against him, and HHH grows EVEN MORE threatening because the McMahon's screwed Mankind over, taking HHH's side while along we were tricked to believe they were against him. Thus essentially LEAVING Mankind all by himself. Making it Mankind vs DX's WWF. Making Mankind into the ULTIMATE UNDERDOG.

It was a great storyline. HHH was built up to be a guy who almost MURDERS his opponents in the ring (compared to this PG era shit) and Foley was shown to be the ULTIMATE guy who endures pain. HHH's brutality vs Mankind's suffering. Add DX into the mix and Mankind seems IMPOSSIBLE to win.

All that plays into EMOTION too.

Mankind loses. He fights and fights and does all that he can be he loses. Game over right? Mick Foley shocks fans and tells them hes back has Cactus Jack. This persona is leveled with HHH in not ONLY being able to receive the level of pain Mankind had, BUT in the brutality HHH has. The fans STILL have a fighting chance! The stakes are even now right?

HHH raises the stakes, wanting Foley's career on the line. He accepts, wanting the match to be in HELL IN THE CELL. The stakes now raised EVEN HIGHER. And he wants it for the title too. The same title held previously by Austin and the Rock, the symbol of WHOSE BEST in the company.

Whats on the line?

HHH
1) His Championship Title
2) His Ultimate Takeover of the Company
3) The idea that no one can stop him and hes the best, getting there by "heeling" his way to the top.

Mick Foley
1) His Career
2) His Body, countless promos show Foley's cell match with the Undertaker, and the countless abuse his body had endure
3) The idea that the Underdog can prevail.

Two polar opposites clashing together, a young upstart on the verge of victory, a near crippled psychopath forced to bring back his deadliest weapon and try to STOP evil from winning, putting EVERYTHING ON THE LINE.

These two do battle ontop of a cell. No rules. No continues. Its all or nothing.

WHO THE FUCK CAN'T BE EXCITED WITH THAT?

Submitting now.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Thoroughly enjoyed Raw. Cena and Rock's promos were both superb.


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Pope67 said:


> Woooah hang on a minute man, you're talking about a feud that was built up for months. Punk and Jericho has been going for 3 weeks, give it time.
> 
> Yes, Jericho bringing up Punk's father was completely out of the blue but that adds a shock factor. I highly doubt that most people watching knew about his problems, and it's clear from Punk's reaction that Jericho wasn't just being his usual troll self. I don't know if you've seen the video on WWE.com, but this is a side of Punk we've never seen before, and it's exciting (yes, exciting) to watch. Not saying it will surpass HHH/Foley in any way, shape or form, but should we even expect it to? Everyone knows that stuff was absolute gold, so those are some pretty high standards.
> 
> ...


Then I'll let you pick ANY storyline within the PG era and match it against HHH vs Foley. Your pick.

How does Jericho bring up Punk's father add shock factor to it? We never have established exactly WHAT happened to Punk at all in the past? The commentators dont even mention it in passing you know? Punk doesn't mention it. Why is it so shocking? Cuz for the first time Punk got shooked? I know this is like a new twist in the story line and I'll comment more when it unfolds but christ it better be something AMAZING. It better establish kayfabe wise that Punk used to get beat when he was a child, that he was poor and raised by like a single parent, that he was powerless to stop his father from doing it.

Why that? Because it fits into the whole BEST in the World angle bullshit they have for the two of them.

We established that Punk comes from a shitty childhood, how is Chris Jericho going to use that to his advantage? Is he going to make references to stories about how Punk's father treated him? Is he going to taunt CM Punk like he was his father? Is this mind games or making the thing personal? I will be watching these things.

I believe only in the PG era would drinking be vilified in the WWE. 

Also I don't give a SHIT what they show on WWE.com. Because its detached from the main source of the product which is television. Its the same shit like Star Wars and fucking Starcraft. I shouldn't need to read up and crap thats on the side to understand stuff in the main stream sources. 

WHY shouldn't it surpassed HHH vs Foley? WHY? Why do ppl automatically admit that it can't reach the level of emotion HAS HHH vs Foley? Its like ppl already know the story line will suck ahead of time compared to the past. Why is that?

How is my standards too high? HHH vs Foley is NOT a complex storyline. Foley was FAR from being a headlining star/main guy in the company, but WHY is he given perhaps one of the most memorable and enduring story lines ever? Quality writing thats why. All the stuff I mention ISN'T impossible to depict on screen now a days. Sure the violence will be tone down, but the emotion will STILL be there. Emotion creates excitement creates energy.

Also I REFUSE to separate the notion that the Attitude Era is NOT entertainment or marked has entertainment television. Entertainment is entertainment, whether is the Attitude Era who fucking Iron Chef, if it GETS a person's attention, and makes the person come back for more, ITS entertainment.

WWE's ratings are dropping like a motherfuckers right now.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

People need to understand that 90% people come on here to hate. Not everyone is going to love the product but unless Vince does exactly what they want as most people think then can run a show they're always going to hate.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> LONG ASS POST



I think you're losing the point a bit, where exactly are you going here?
I've already said the Attitude era was better if that's what you're after. But I'm enjoying the current product.
No need for all the over-complication, it's quite simple really. 

I don't need to work out why I do, I just do.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Thought it was a great show. Good mix of great segments and good wrestling. I hope they keep this up!


----------



## WTFdidIjustsee? (Mar 13, 2012)

Pope67 said:


> I think you're losing the point a bit, where exactly are you going here?
> I've already said the Attitude era was better if that's what you're after. But I'm enjoying the current product.
> No need for all the over-complication, it's quite simple really.
> 
> I don't need to work out why I do, I just do.


Explain WHY cant this be replicated today?

If you had a choice to switch back to a product SIMILAR, NOT THE SAME has the attitude days, would you do it? Not the gimmicks or over sexualized angles, but the sheer EMOTION, ENERGY, and EXCITEMENT of it?

The answer is yes right? Of course so. If thats the case I just dont get why yall LOVE this era of wrestling. Even outright condone it on some levels


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Did anyone mark like a little bitch when Cena came out? Loved that. Crazy nostalgia, those stupid ass kids had no clue what was going on. The original Cena that won the crowd over. No stupid grin, no salute, the chain-gang was back for one night.

Sheamus - Dolph was a pretty fun match. Sheamus took a nasty throw in the table. Seemed like they botched his finisher? Then he continued into the brogue kicked. Doplh reversing seemed a little all over the place. D Bryan is so damn good. Hated this guy before but his heel work is awesome. I hope he stays champion.

Johnny Ace and Teddy Long is getting quite interesting. I am enjoying this feud. 6 man tag match also gets a lot of the starving mid carders an opportunity. Hope the match gets a good amount of time and I hope Hunico is in the fold.

Eve was horrible at the acting again, I hope she makes Zack go heel though.

Good but quite random to see Brodus Clay back. I was expecting something more for his return. I was hoping they would make it interesting, have Henry and Otunga do a beat down but have Brodus push them off, leading to Teddy making Brodus join the team. Quite random, but it would have helped and made Clay interesting.

Taker - HBK was a decent promo. Taker stumbled a bit but the crowd needs to shut their fucking mouths with the what chants. Don't care if he stumbled, dude put his body on the line for you idiots for over 20 years, now he is in potentially one of the best 'Mania matches ever for you guys, show some respect. HHH got some heel heat from me with the DX thing at the end. I am a massive Taker fan lol. I think WWE are gonna make HBK and HHH maybe appear as heels, but lets see where this goes. I am interested.

Orton vs Swagger was kinda random. Kane bit at the end was odd. Really feel nothing from this feud.

Jeircho getting personal with Punk added some much needed spice to their feud.

Rock killed it at the end. This guy is so damn good. Gonna miss him after Mania.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Raw was good last night, cena rap was ok nothing special, he's done better raps in the past, rock was just awesome, punk and y2j we're gold again, ryder will definitely turn heel In my opinion, that is how they look like they are taking this storyline with him and eve.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

WTFdidIjustsee? said:


> Explain WHY cant this be replicated today?
> 
> I just dont get why yall LOVE this era of wrestling. Even outright condone it on some levels


Times change. People change. The business has changed. 

Because it's all we have, and instead of complaining or harking for the AE again all the time, we have moved on and accepted that what we had is NEVER coming back. So we may as well make do with what we've got. There's no chance of enjoying todays product, even when it is good, if we are always comparing it with something else that was the absolute peak of pro-wrestling, something that will NEVER be topped EVER again. It WAS that damn good. Like you keep saying.

It's hard to accept, but it's a key factor in the process of watching nowadays imho. Because it's true, you're right, they won't top that energy/excitement/emotion of the past. So instead of keeping that bar raised expecting it to be reached, we do need to lower our expectation levels, as defeatist as that sounds, that's the reality we have to face. You can say we shouldn't accept anything less than the best, but that boat has sailed, you need to prepare to take the next one and stop going on about the last one. 

If you do come to accept this then you will either get on board or stay where you are. Stuck on AE island. I hear what you're saying i really do, i'm not even sure if i want to continue watching this product myself but i'll be damned if i don't at least try.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Jobberwacky said:


> Times change. People change. The business has changed.
> 
> Because it's all we have, and instead of complaining or harking for the AE again all the time, we have moved on and accepted that what we had is NEVER coming back. So we may as well make do with what we've got. There's no chance of enjoying todays product, even when it is good, if we are always comparing it with something else that was the absolute peak of pro-wrestling, something that will NEVER be topped EVER again. It WAS that damn good. Like you keep saying.
> 
> ...


This. Great post. (Y)


----------



## Mr. Excitement (Jan 2, 2012)

I marked out hard when I heard Cena's theme.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

That was an excellent RAW.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Jobberwacky said:


> Times change. People change. The business has changed.
> 
> Because it's all we have, and instead of complaining or harking for the AE again all the time, we have moved on and accepted that what we had is NEVER coming back. So we may as well make do with what we've got. There's no chance of enjoying todays product, even when it is good, if we are always comparing it with something else that was the absolute peak of pro-wrestling, something that will NEVER be topped EVER again. It WAS that damn good. Like you keep saying.
> 
> ...


The best post ive seen in a long time on here. Said every perfectly here. My expectations of today's product have been reduced drastically since the good 'ol days so now most of the time Im not disappointed.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Really, really enjoyed RAW this week.

The whole Cena rap/Rock concert were both very well done. I know it's some of the same stuff we've seen before, they havent really got serious properly as of yet and this was just pure entertainment. Cenas rap was really fun, enjoyed seeing him come out in his old gear to his old music, I thought it worked really well. Rocks bit was even better, just really really fun to watch, the crowd were loving it too. Pure entertainment, and that's all it was, it was there to enjoy, and enjoy it I did!

We got a really, really good singles match right after. Nice to see such a long match on the road to Wrestlemania. Sheamus and Ziggler put on a great show with a lot of good near falls. The spot with Sheamus being slammed against the announce table looked nasty and the bruise he got proved that it was. Ziggler is a good person for Sheamus to work with at this stage because he makes everyone look great. I wish they would do more with him because he's that talented, but maybe they'll hold off until after Mania. Good win for Sheamus and the Bryan/AJ interview went down very well with me too, good promo.

Best segment of the night again went to the one HBK was in. The Undertaker/HBK segment was phenominal, this match at Mania has had the best build to a Mania match in ages. Shawn Michaels was on his game, I liked his speeh about irony and I liked him saying that he could still be the one to end the streak. The pat on the shoulder as he walked away was perfect and HHH doing the crotch chop with a smile on the stage was all he needed to do. This build is so intriguing.

CM Punk got a win against Miz...not that it really mattered. But the aftermatch was pretty interesting. Jericho's promo was very well done and I didnt expect them to go down this route. Bringing up Punks father and his fears was a good idea because it didnt need to get more personal. I enjoyed the development, and hoping for a face to face promo between the two next week or something, they do need one.

The Long/Ace stuff was fun to watch, and the Orton/Swagger match was fine too. I couldnt find anything bad with the show at all, everything ranged from fine - fantastic so I'm happy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really enjoyed Raw this week. It just goes to show you if build MULTIPLE storylines and actually have a few weeks to build MULTIPLE storylines to a PPV it really improves the quality of the show rather than just having 1-2 segments building 1-2 storylines and 6-7 random segments. Its just to bad that they really only focus on this method during WM time now (and to some extent SS)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

My interest in Rock/Cena, Punk/Jericho, Trips/Taker and the Long/Ace match went up this week. Bryan/Sheamus stayed the same but I'm interested in the match regardless of the build.

Couple solid matches last night and some really good promos. Think Jericho/Punk can really escalate next week.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

HOW. DAMN. GOOD. IS. ZIGGLER. EVERY SINGLE NIGHT!?

Once again, Dolph has the best match on the show. Shame he'll be lost in the shuffle of a multi-man match at Mania instead of getting the big singles bout he deserves.


----------



## garryjones10 (Mar 13, 2012)

CANT BELEIVE CENA TWEETED "DESPERATE TIMES CALL FOR DESPERATE MEASURES" ALL BECAUSE THE ROCK TALKED ABOUT HIS MOM, ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? MR FRUITY PEBBLE HAS BEEN DESPERATE SINCE DAY 1 WITH HIS LAUGHING AT EVERYTHING THE ROCK SAYS JUST BECAUSE HE DOESNT HAVE A DECENT REPLY! THE GUYS A JOKE, HES DEPSERATE JUST LIKE THEE WWE HAVE BEEN DESPERATE TO GET THE FANS TO CHEER HIM AGAIN BUT NOW THE FINALLY REALISE THERE IS NO CHANCE OF THAT WHEATHER THO ROCK IS AROUND OR NOT! THE ROCK HAS BEEN KICKING HIS ASS FOR A WHOLE YEAR NOW AND JUST BECAUSE CENA "SAYS" THAT THE ROCK DOESNT BOTHER HIM TO ME THAT MEANS HE IS VERY MUCH BOTHERED! HES ALWAYS BEEN A LAUGHING JOKE BUT I CANT THINK THAT IF A DIFFERENT SUPERSTAR OTHER THAN THE ROCK WOULD TAKE THE PISS OUT OF HIM LIKE THIS HE WOULD JUST LAUGH, NO WAY!! SURE HE'S ALWAYS NO-SELLING MATCHES BUT THIS TIME ITS GON TOO FAR AND EVERYONE REALISES IT INCLUDING HIMSELF! ITS THE ONLY THING HE CAN DO, HE TRIES TO MAKE THE ROCK LOOK STUPID BUT IN ACTUAL FACT HES MAKING HIMSELF LOOK LIKE A BITCH BECAUSE EVERYONE KNOWS THAT IS ALL HE CAN DO AGAINST THE ROCK!! THE TIME IS UP FOR CENA THE PEOPLES CHAMP WILL KICK IS ASS AT WM28!!


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Cena's gotta stop using that memorizing your lines or needed notes stuff, before the Rock brings up Cena only memorizing 5 moves


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Agree with what people have said on previous pages, we need to lower our expectations of what the product can give us.

This isn't 2000, this isn't the AE, we dont have the roster, talent or writing team that we had back then, the product will never be of that quality or excitement again, we just need to accept that.

Does WWE today pale in comparison to WWE 10 years ago? Yeah, obviously, but we cant keep harping back to times that have gone.

Saying that, once the rest of the AE guys are finished, I really dont know who I'm going to be tuning in for...


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Secueritae said:


> Cena's gotta stop using that memorizing your lines or needed notes stuff, before the Rock brings up Cena only memorizing 5 moves


The Rock would take a shot at himself if he said that


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

garryjones10 said:


> ITS THE ONLY THING HE CAN DO, HE TRIES TO MAKE THE ROCK LOOK STUPID BUT IN ACTUAL FACT HES MAKING HIMSELF LOOK LIKE A BITCH BECAUSE EVERYONE KNOWS THAT IS ALL HE CAN DO AGAINST THE ROCK!! THE TIME IS UP FOR CENA THE PEOPLES CHAMP WILL KICK IS ASS AT WM28!!


YOU DON'T HAVE TO SHOUT AT US, WE CAN HEAR YOU BUDDY. 

Liking your first post, welcome to the forums. (Y)


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I dunno. The rap was fine (until it was ruined by Vince forcing Cole to call it "attitudinal" every forty seconds), and the Rock was funny enough until the We Will Rock You disaster at the end, but it didn't make me any more excited for WM. I was just sort of left wondering why WM is being headlined by what's essentially become a pissing match between two needy, egomaniacal millionaires.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Next week its gonna get turned up like, 10 knotches, watch.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Who do we think the teams will be for Ace vs. Long?

Meltzer says that Ace's team will be Otunga, Henry, Del Rio, Christian, Ziggler and Swagger, which looks really strong. He then says that Long's team will definitely include Santino, Truth and Kofi but the other three members could differ depending on if Mysterio and/or Sin Cara are able to compete.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Heel said:


> HOW. DAMN. GOOD. IS. ZIGGLER. EVERY SINGLE NIGHT!?
> 
> Once again, Dolph has the best match on the show. Shame he'll be lost in the shuffle of a multi-man match at Mania instead of getting the big singles bout he deserves.


VERY. LITTLE. AT ALL.

Now that I have been to a live crowd during a Ziggler match, & the closest "Raw" will likely ever get to his home college, I can tell you he got near-zip reaction last night... Not cheers, but also no heat. NOTHING.

I had debated starting an anti-Ziggler group on Twitter or something, but I now know there would be no point. People around here don't hate him; They just don't care.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry for the double-post, but I *had* to post this...

*For those who want the Attitude Era:* "You asked for it, you got it."

On the way home last night, my father (who has been a fan longer than I've been alive) said this might have been the best show he'd been to. I wondered about that, since we have been to "SD", "Raw", & a few PPVs before.

He said one thing I had to admit: We had never seen a confirmed-appearance list w/that level of star power. HHH, HBK, Rock, Cena, & Taker... That's "big guns", & lots of them.

In retrospect, though, I noticed 2 main changes from TV: No Twitter names & no rating posted anywhere. The former got me thinking about possible Twitter "handles" for Undertaker (even thought of sending them to Twitter via my phone during his segment). The latter made me wonder when Rock would show. I fully understand why they saved him until the very end (though wondered why not even pre-taped segments like the Boston show, including at the Rock Hall itself), but I wonder every week if they don't need a new rating when he starts... Makes me think about how much "Language" & the like you can have before you'd change to the next-more-severe one.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Really enjoyed RAW

Cena coming outing out school was awesome mainly because it was different, the rap was good although a little bit short

Sheamus/Ziggler match was good, my biggest problem is that the Sheamus/Bryan match just has nothing about it, there is no interest in it whatsoever, Hopefully they do something on Smackdown to fix this because time is running out.

Santino is one of the most entertaining guys on the roster, the guy always cracks me up, his scream when he turned into mark henry was brilliant.

The Undertaker/HBK segment was good and I'm really interested by the reaction Taker got, the end of this with HHH smirking was great, really looking forward to this match.

The CM Punk/Miz match was ok, I just hope to god they don't have Miz interfere in Rock/Cena. The Jericho promo was immense and Punk's selling was really really good. This is unusual for Punk and was really needed to help build this feud, another match I'm really looking forward to.

Loved the Rock concert, simply because it entertained me.

Looking forward to seeing what happens next week, this week got me excited for WM hope this carries on


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Cena wasn't different...he used to do that dumb shit all the time in 2004...especially the peanuts garbage.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Cena wasn't different...he used to do that dumb shit all the time in 2004...especially the peanuts garbage.


Which is what was great about it. We've seen him do other different things, but still enjoy that if he does it well. As for Rock,... Well, when he does it well, I'll decide. Last night was not it.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Will the fucking Attitude Era fucking dick riding fucking stop? People need to go back and take a look at ahow fucking immature it was as well. The fact that DX had a ctachphrase dedicating to cock sucking says a lot. Read some of slam sports PPV reviews from Attitude Era and see what the crtics thought of stuff back then, The shit that people marked out for such as Too Cool dancing in the ring, they bitched about. And of cojurse every PPV having some sort of fucking swim suit competiton taking up 15 minutes of good wrestling time.

Also since when the fuck did RAW became a wrestling show? I'm mostly directing this post to that Colin Delanely person, who for quite frankly someone who's beem watching wrestling for so long, doesn't know shit. Go watch your fucking Dragon Gate I don't care. WWE is about storylines, drama and wrestling. Your independent promotions, yeah they're all about wrestling. You're not gonna get a 30 minute fucking match on WWE tv (well Punk/Bryan from SD a few weeks back went about 25 minutes, probably more) but other than that the average RAW match is anywehre around 2-15 minutes and after the RTWM main events are about 20 minutes. 

If you were in the fucking crowd last night you would have been eating shit up. I'm not syaing everyone has to be a fan of everything on RAW. I wasn't a fan of the Punk/Jericho thing tbh I thought Punk's acting was too forced and the whole thing is stupid, but it's serving a purpsoe. It's adding realism to the storyline as cheesy as it is IMO. But then again this is fucking pro wrestling where a 7 foot guy who wears a mask and destroys every motherfucker in his way tags along with the average every day citizen so he can learn emotions. That's your fucking Attitude Era classic for you. This is pro wrestling where a guy was force fed his dog. This is pro wrestling where trannies give fat black dude blowjobs, where 100 year old women give birth to hands, penises get chopped off, where the McMahons overstayed their welcome on my TV in 2000. So get the fuck over it!

Like I said, if NOTHING interests you then stop fucking watching it. And whatever fucking rock (no pun intended) you've been under the last I don't know 10 fucking years, you need to get out of it. The Rock's character is based on immature jokes, then transforms into serious mode at the end.

I keep saying it and I will continue to say, you could take an Attitude Era episode and show it today and fans will still bitch. Why? Cause some people just have problems forming an opinion of their own. The talk is just that the Attitude Era was great so automatically everything that took place in '98-'01 is good, everything else bad. It happened under the WWF logo, then it's good. WWE, bad. That and wrestling fans love to bitch.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Im getting sick and tired of these youtube assholes saying the thuganomics gimmick needs to return

FFS, hes 34 years old. Talk about a mid-life crisis.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Im getting sick and tired of these youtube assholes saying the thuganomics gimmick needs to return
> 
> FFS, hes 34 years old. Talk about a mid-life crisis.


If you have a problem with gimmicks that don't fit the person's actual age, give Nick Dinsmore a call. The live crowd LOVED it, & I'm betting a lot of the TV audience did, too.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Gimme his phone number and I'll gladly call him.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Will the fucking Attitude Era fucking dick riding fucking stop? People need to go back and take a look at ahow fucking immature it was as well. The fact that DX had a ctachphrase dedicating to cock sucking says a lot. Read some of slam sports PPV reviews from Attitude Era and see what the crtics thought of stuff back then, The shit that people marked out for such as Too Cool dancing in the ring, they bitched about. And of cojurse every PPV having some sort of fucking swim suit competiton taking up 15 minutes of good wrestling time.
> 
> Also since when the fuck did RAW became a wrestling show? I'm mostly directing this post to that Colin Delanely person, who for quite frankly someone who's beem watching wrestling for so long, doesn't know shit. Go watch your fucking Dragon Gate I don't care. WWE is about storylines, drama and wrestling. Your independent promotions, yeah they're all about wrestling. You're not gonna get a 30 minute fucking match on WWE tv (well Punk/Bryan from SD a few weeks back went about 25 minutes, probably more) but other than that the average RAW match is anywehre around 2-15 minutes and after the RTWM main events are about 20 minutes.
> 
> ...


Cheddar..Swiss..Brie... Tell me what kind of cheese do you have with such a massive amount of WHINE.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

sharkboy22 in another AE rant. SHOCK.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> Im getting sick and tired of these youtube assholes saying the thuganomics gimmick needs to return
> 
> FFS, hes 34 years old. Talk about a mid-life crisis.


 Playing a goofy superman unrealistic no selling suck up with no flaws is even more ridiculous.

What grown man resorts to calling his opponents poopy and no selling all of his emotions


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Do people realistically think that Cena is going to return to the thuganomics gimmick. When Cena was this gimmick he was a dam heel. The WWE are not going to let Cena turn heel any time soon. Get this inside of your heads.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> sharkboy22 in another AE rant. SHOCK.


Look I love that era as much as the next guy but it's dead and gone. Either you move ahead with the pack or get lost behind. It's as simple as that. Sitting here and complaining about how good thins use to be ain't gonna do shit and if you can't find that one reason that makes you tune in to the product (for me it's Ziggler) then you need to just stop watchig altogether or take a break and come back to it at a later point in time. My point is I joined this forum to discuss the current product, ot sit and white and complain and compare everything WWE does to what they did 10 years ago.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

What a great show from top to bottom. Awesome show and I got exactly what I wanted. I asked for Cena/Rock to knock it out of the park this week and that's exactly what they did, both of them. Cena coming out old school style had me marking from the very start of the damn show and I stayed that way for the majority of it too. This is the Cena I want to see. Granted, his smiling shit pissed me off last week but he redeemed himself this time around. That was a great rap and it was so fucking refreshing to see him in the old get up again. I've always been a fan but that segment last night really reminded me why I ever became one in the first place. Awesome start to the show, some great shots from Cena and we're off!

HBK/Taker was great although I do feel that Taker is struggling to keep up with the other 2 on the mic tbh. Even still, it's nothing terrible and isn't hurting the feud at all. This story is so entwined with the 3 of them. I loved Taker talking about how it has been destiny. Thought that was cool. To have such huge names and legends all working together and combined in such a HUGE freaking feud...it's just so much fun to watch and I swear to God I'm amazed at the fact that I'm really excited for a match I was 150% against happening last year. I never wanted Taker/HHH III but I've got to eat my words here. The story they are telling is just incredible, it's awesome to watch, it's 3 of the best doing their thing and I can't wait to see what goes down next week when we get them all in the ring together. Trips coming out at the end with DAT HEEL SMIRK and the little crotch chop. I marked out again lol. Is the fix in? Just brilliant. PS - Trips in lighter color ties = WIN. I don't know why lol. 

Punk/Jericho was a complete WTF moment and tbh, I don't know if I like the direction they're taking it. This whole thing is supposed to be based on who is the BITW. Now it's suddenly become about CM Punk's alcoholic father lol. Yes, I just typed that out. While Punk sold it well, it legit looked like he was about to cry, I just don't know. I was sitting watching and when Jericho was cutting his promo I kind of sat there all sorts of confused. I guess I'm failing to see the relevance here and it sort of comes off as a last ditch attempt to add something personal to the feud, something that I don't necessarily think is needed tbh. They were doing fine without it and by adding it in, it's no longer about who is the BITW and more about Punk overcoming his demons yada yada. That would have been fine if they hadn't gone and laid down the foundations of the program under all this BITW stuff though. I'll wait and see what happens next week but I'm a bit iffy on the direction of this one for now. 

Finally we come to the Rock concert III. Simply... I loved it. Just pure entertainment from start to finish. Alright, well, the karaoke bit at the end was unnecessary lol but it wasn't horrible by any means. This is what I've been waiting for from Rock. Cena was coming out the better man the past few weeks but this week Rock takes it home. Who else can play the same damn note on a guitar for 20 mins and make it that good lol? Only Rock. I really did love this and if things aren't going to be serious between them and all we're going to get is a game of one upmanship, then this is the way I want to see it go down. None of this personal bullshit with ridiculous smiling and talking over one another that they pulled last week. This time around it was fun to watch and just very enjoyable stuff from both of them. Last week I admittedly had a little episode of smark rage lol. This week my faith has been restored to some degree. Like I said before, I thought both of them brought it and I enjoyed both segments immensely. The only thing now is what happens next. Do they ruin all this by having Smiling John and Twitter Dwayne return next week? Or do we get more of the same as this week? Do we get more fun and entertaining segments between the two? I know which one I prefer. 

I finally felt true Mania fever in the air with this Raw. It just felt special and while I have my reservations on some issues, there's no doubting that after watching this show, I marked out, I was happy and I got excited for Mania. Mission accomplished WWE and I'm really looking forward to next week now. HHH/HBK/Taker should be a great segment, hopefully with Trips actually fucking speaking this time lol and of course Rock/Cena again too. Great show and praise is well deserved from anybody who gave it including myself. Now then, time to go read some threads and see that my analysis is in fact wrong, that Cena owned Rock, that Rock owned Cena and that Raw was overall a big piece of shit as usual. Oh joy!


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Overall a great Raw for me. The return of Brodus Clay just topped it off for me, i know its a ridiculous gimmick and the guys not great in the ring, but it just works!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I can't belief I marked for Cena last night,A one night of '05 heel Cena was darn good,I missed this character!!!


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Cena/Rock much better than the past few weeks. And Brodus puts the icing on the cake with his return.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Btw, anybody else think it's strange how Cena has barely changed in like 10 years? He looks exactly the freaking same lol.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Will the fucking Attitude Era fucking dick riding fucking stop? People need to go back and take a look at ahow fucking immature it was as well. The fact that DX had a ctachphrase dedicating to cock sucking says a lot. Read some of slam sports PPV reviews from Attitude Era and see what the crtics thought of stuff back then, The shit that people marked out for such as Too Cool dancing in the ring, they bitched about. And of cojurse every PPV having some sort of fucking swim suit competiton taking up 15 minutes of good wrestling time.
> 
> Also since when the fuck did RAW became a wrestling show? I'm mostly directing this post to that Colin Delanely person, who for quite frankly someone who's beem watching wrestling for so long, doesn't know shit. Go watch your fucking Dragon Gate I don't care. WWE is about storylines, drama and wrestling. Your independent promotions, yeah they're all about wrestling. You're not gonna get a 30 minute fucking match on WWE tv (well Punk/Bryan from SD a few weeks back went about 25 minutes, probably more) but other than that the average RAW match is anywehre around 2-15 minutes and after the RTWM main events are about 20 minutes.
> 
> ...


Sigh...

First off, the Rock back then was not based on immature jokes then transforming into serious mode at the end. The Rock was ALWAYS serious. That was the fucking point of his character. He came off as dead serious all the time, but used his cynical and sarcastic sense of humor to humiliate his opponents. That being said, his demeanor was that he was always serious in his threats and insults. He insulted, taunted and flat out embarrassed people on the mic, but did it all while making you think he'd follow through with it at the drop of a hat. This bullshit you speak of that Rock was just a giant goofball who suddenly morphed into serious mode never happened. That's what happens TODAY, which is part of the reason he's spewing so much crap. That, and what he's saying is largely irrelevant. Back in the day, Rock had a point to his promos. Insult the Rock? Promo. Trash talk the Rock? Promo. Interfere with Rock's match? Promo. Rock wants a title shot? Promo. These days its just the Rock coming out and laying down lame, childish, meaningless jokes. The one time he was serious was great, but then Cena no sold it. If he could come out and just say "here's my problem with you" and in the process of that, insult him, then we'd be closer to old school Rock.

Second, your notion that the fact that one era had a ton of amazing stuff that we can never hope to live up to can be used as an out for this era is a load of shit. The Fed COULD put out great product. They just don't. And the fact that you sit there and say that we, as fans, should just accept the trash we're being presented today because its a different generation and we should stop living in the past is what is known as being stunningly and embarrassingly full of shit. I have seen what this company can deliver, and the fact that they aren't doing that these days shows that they're lazy and feel very strongly that regardless of the crap they put out, people like you will still watch. Why do I watch? Because I see some good stuff in their roster that they needlessly squander in favor of ludicrous decisions made. So what do I do? Make my opinion known. "Yeah Fed, sorry but the horrifying lack of effort you're putting into your shows is really apparent and insulting to us fans, can you maybe, I dunno, try something that isn't retarded?" 

Was there crap in AE? Of course, no era is perfect. Mae Young birthing a hand, Mark Henry and the transvestite, they're all in there. I make no effort to turn a blind eye. However, during that time, the major feuds and stables were done absolutely right. The majority of the product was very good. When the main event and midcard scenes are strong, it makes forgiving the small discrepancies easier. Instead, today we have nothing to cover up those discrepancies and now they appear as giant flaws. And the main event and midcard that used to cover them up is now in turmoil as well. What used to be a strong undercard with the likes of Owen Hart, X-Pac, D'Lo Brown, Ken Shamrock, Road Dogg and the like has now become Zack Ryder, Cody Rhodes, Wade Barrett, Santino Marella, Jack Swagger and company. Sure this new roster has talent, but for the most part they're nameless faces with almost no character and no lasting qualities to ensure that in 10 years people will look back and say "damn I remember those guys, what great wrestlers". Almost zero personality. This has even seeped into the main event so that we get losers like ADR and Mark Henry with World Title Reigns. The women used to get actual wrestling matches. The tag division has been obliterated. The US and IC titles, once belts of prestige, are used as tools to get a wrestler over when before, they had to get over first and the prize WAS getting the title. 

There's a reason AE was so fondly remembered-when they did things right, they did them REALLY right. This era is just so blah and forgettable. Coming from someone who grew up watching wrestling, I find it really sad, especially since they're constantly so close and in the end, its like the deliberately screw up just to piss people off. You bitch about others complaining that the product they love is going down the toilet, I say you're an idiot for blindly accepting the crap we see just because 'we need to accept the product for what it is' and stop living comparing it to an era that was good. That's a cop out, and a bad one at that.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Look I love that era as much as the next guy but it's dead and gone. Either you move ahead with the pack or get lost behind. It's as simple as that. Sitting here and complaining about how good thins use to be ain't gonna do shit and if you can't find that one reason that makes you tune in to the product (for me it's Ziggler) then you need to just stop watchig altogether or take a break and come back to it at a later point in time. My point is I joined this forum to discuss the current product, ot sit and white and complain and compare everything WWE does to what they did 10 years ago.


Love that era? You didn't see it. 

You didn't start watching WWE until 04.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Do people realistically think that Cena is going to return to the thuganomics gimmick. When Cena was this gimmick he was a dam heel. The WWE are not going to let Cena turn heel any time soon. Get this inside of your heads.





> A one night of '05 heel Cena


Uh, he was also a face with the same gimmick in 2004 and 2005.

You guys who keep harping on how he'll never turn heel, it's not a guarantee he'll stay face forever. And I will laugh in your faces when he does turn.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Finally I can sleep easy now that I know the Funkasaurus is still alive.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Love that era? You didn't see it.
> 
> You didn't start watching WWE until 04.


:lmao

Good Lord I stopped watching wrestling in '04 (2003 to be mre precise)

Buddy get your facts right the next time. My earliest memory in pro wrestling as a child is when Rock threw Austin over the bridge, I remember that shit as if it were yesterday. I was 4 freaking years old back then. Sure I'm not gonna remember every fricking thing and the way every angle played out but I do remember looking up to guys like Rock, Austin, Kane, Taker and Jericho as my childhood heroes. As a matter of fact my fave wrestler as a child was Chris Jericho. 

I remember when Regal got on knees and kissed Vimce's ass for crying out loud. Then there was this random ass memory of mine that i will never forget when Tori brought fires for X-Pac and spelled his name with them and he just flipped out for no reason. I remember the time when DX beat the shit out of Kane and I'm pretty sure there was a time when Kane was in jail or some shit do. And there's tons more!I have quite a good bit of memories from the Attitude Era despite only being 6 years old by the time it ended.

But like I said I stopped in 2003 and didn't return until 2006.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Love how Lawyer was giggling all round the 'Rock Concert' trying to not laugh out loud, btw, this entire episode was one big tv-14 episode. Especially when Rock started to sing about Cena's mom...


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

liked raw
dunno why they are still doing punk/miz matches but oh well good promo by jericho and good acting from punk (wanna see more)
liked cenas rap
rock was just the rock and now i wanna see what happens in this feud though the rock/rap concert didnt do a damn thing for that feud 
HBK/Undertaker Promo was the highlight for me
just awesome

excited for next week


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Heel said:


> Who do we think the teams will be for Ace vs. Long?
> 
> Meltzer says that Ace's team will be Otunga, Henry, Del Rio, Christian, Ziggler and Swagger, which looks really strong. He then says that Long's team will definitely include Santino, Truth and Kofi but the other three members could differ depending on if Mysterio and/or Sin Cara are able to compete.


Miz going on Team Long would make sense, it'd require a face/tweener turn I guess? But it makes sense with him desperately trying to get onto Mania. No other way he gets on, is there?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

"Dwayne, I know why you're in all these movies, your dad didn't believe in the tooth fairy"


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> Btw, anybody else think it's strange how Cena has barely changed in like 10 years? He looks exactly the freaking same lol.


I know lol.

I was comparing pictures of both Rock and Cena in 2003 vs them in 2012. Rock changed a bit ( bigger, face a little more mature...) but Cena barely changed. The pictures from yesterday looked as if they could've been taken in 2003 lol.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

My thoughts on Raw this week, Cena coming out with the old school thugnomics Jersey, funny he seemed more confident as the Rapper, than the current character he protrays.I wonder if WWE will have him keep acting like that, nah! Sheamus vs Ziggler was really good, finish as out of no where, but solid match.Ziggler has fallen so much, it seems he will be apart of Ace's team this year, only match he will have to get into WM, which is sad...Santino chaos, with Henry and Otunga filler to say the least, but I like how guys in the mid-card are getting chances to shine.Taker vs HBK in the verbal war, loved it, I have a feeling Shawn will screw over Taker and Triple H, as both men try to hurt him for interfering somewhere in the match.How about HBK, Taker and Triple H go through the Cell, end of a era,lol.Punk vs Miz, boy is Miz begging for a win somewhere, Punk losing focus was more important than the match.Loved the angle Jericho is going on, my Parents drink, and went to rehab, see the negatives in drinking and doing drugs, not my kind of life I want, Y2J will cut some great promos, maybe visiting Punk's Dad and drinking with him,lol.Orton vs Swagger, meh..meh..meh..The Rock concert 3 was good, not as good as the others, but Rock made me laugh through the whole segment.Overall ok Raw..not great though!


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

Stupidly good Raw. Jericho and Rock were insanely good. I had my doubts about how the Rock concert would work with face Rock but it was fantastic. The only downside was Miz losing in his hometown. He'll be on Wrestlemania in some capacity though I'm sure. It better not be losing to Clay.


----------



## whetherby (Sep 13, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> OK, I never thought I'd be saying this, but Trips/Taker 3 is right now the only interest I have in Wrestlemania. Didn't think that would happen, but that's the only feud they've really built up properly, or at least with a degree of competence.
> 
> Let's start with Jericho and Punk. Things in that feud were going alright, and then we get to tonight. Jericho comes on the Titantron and says Punk is Straight Edge because of a horrible secret-his dad is an alcoholic! After he beats Punk for the title, Punk is going to embrace his destiny and pick up a bottle and become an alcoholic just like his dad. This, in my opinion, was extremely tasteless. The feud was absolutely fine before-one man made a claim of being the best in the world, another disputed it, boom, match at WM. That's a classic build up and we could look forward to seeing a match between two stellar athletes with the gift of the gab. Instead they had to introduce this angle. Now don't get me wrong, I'm by no means easily offended. What annoys me is that they've added in an angle that is considered somewhat touchy and yet really doesn't enhance the product in any way. This is kinda like the Terri Runnels miscarriage that Ed Ferrera dreamed up in 1999. This is lowest common denominator stuff that really only succeeds in alienating the fans, when the desired effect is to add in heat to the feud. In actuality, this could all have been achieved without going 'there'. But instead they did go there. There was no reason to at all, it doesn't make the show better and all that will happen is people are gonna get ticked off. I was definitely not a fan. So instead of going into Mania with the idea that we're going to see who the real best in the world is, what's going to occupy peoples' minds is "this feud really came to a head when Jericho made some harsh comments concerning Punk's alcoholic father." Its all just extremely unnecessary and tasteless.
> 
> ...



*Thank you for typing up 99% of my thoughts on this subject. I agree with you*

Other thoughts:
I'm really disappointed especially at Cena's dad bit, and the Rock talking to the crowd, to Cena smiling during serious promos, very few face to face promo's between Cena/Rock. Not sure what WWE is upto..lots of thoughts running through my head (some I already babbled about, some you posted, and some hard to put into words), about what will happen from now on till even after wrestlemania.

Unfortunately (and also fortunately) all we can do is wait and see.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

dxbender said:


> For those who didn't hear:
> 
> 
> > WWE WILL have John Laurinaitis announce a number of superstars on his team on Raw tonight.Teddy Long will do the same this week on Smackdown
> ...


Other than the HBK talking about life after retirement stuff, all those were right on weren't they? There wasn't a confrontation though with Rock-Cena, but what did happen after Raw went off the air...?


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

anybody got a stream hook me up


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

If your talking about Smackdown, no one has a stream for a taped show lol


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

waitttttttttt wtf sorry i thought today was monday


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

WelshMizfit said:


> The only downside was Miz losing in his hometown.


That surprised you?! Really?! People lose/get embarrassed in their hometown almost constantly in that company. (True story: I posted on Twitter before I left about them sending Miz home. Used his Twitter name in the "tweet". Checked the account/address to make sure I had it right, & found Miz noting last time they were in his hometown, he got kicked out of the building, so WWE "owe me" now.)

Also, happy to see there is talk about something besides Cena-Rock. Not surprised it's Brodus Clay. AM surprised people are still liking him/this gimmick. If they just played the (Ernest Miller) music & had nobody out in the ring, it'd be better.


----------



## whetherby (Sep 13, 2011)

Karaoke? Seriously. I thought John Cena was the fruity pebble. Rock makes fun of grown up men liking Cena, but he is the grown up man singing karaoke, butchering a Queens song with his own lyrics, and spending too much time on Twitter.


----------



## mfp2waoe (Jan 30, 2012)

Creme De La Creme said:


> ommmmmffgggggggggggg LMAO This is fucking PRICELESS.


Some people are much too easily amused.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Other than the HBK talking about life after retirement stuff, all those were right on weren't they? There wasn't a confrontation though with Rock-Cena, but what did happen after Raw went off the air...?


The Ziggler match and a another lasted longer than 10 mins.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks that Vickie Guerrero is the most over heel in the company at the moment? I don't hear booes as loud as hers every time she comes out.


----------



## Rich0591 (Mar 6, 2012)

whetherby said:


> Karaoke? Seriously. I thought John Cena was the fruity pebble. Rock makes fun of grown up men liking Cena, but he is the grown up man singing karaoke, butchering a Queens song with his own lyrics, and spending too much time on Twitter.


Grown men don't sing karaoke? Have you been to a bar?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Cena didn't really add anything to the show. He did come out afterward, kiss the Rock's ass for a while, and then keep sucking up to the fans by announcing that Machine Gun Kelly is doing his entrance at WM (since the guy is from the area and was at the show). 

The BEST thing about Brodus Clay continues to be Cameron Lynn.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Cena didn't really add anything to the show. He did come out afterward, kiss the Rock's ass for a while, and then keep sucking up to the fans by announcing that Machine Gun Kelly is doing his entrance at WM (since the guy is from the area and was at the show).
> 
> The BEST thing about Brodus Clay continues to be Cameron Lynn.


Save the description of the after-show to those that were there.

1] Cena didn't do near as much sucking-up/butt-kissing as Rock; If you though his concert was bad stuff, was nothing compared to once we were "off the air" (Rock's exact quote).

2] Cena also said the guy doing his entrance at WM was already letting WWE use one of his songs for the "road to" it.

3] As for Brodus, is no "best" thing, as that implies there is anything good.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

TJChurch said:


> Save the description of the after-show to those that were there.
> 
> 1] Cena didn't do near as much sucking-up/butt-kissing as Rock; If you though his concert was bad stuff, was nothing compared to once we were "off the air" (Rock's exact quote).
> 
> ...


Actually, I was at the show, so spare me your weak and pointless assumptions. I never said Cena did as much butt-kissing. I said Cena did some butt-kissing. 
The Rock was all butt-kissing (and making juvenile jokes). Cena's was more of a "Hey guys, I thought the Rock was funny too. Also, I like MGK, so... stop booing me so much. I'm a good person. Yeah, I can also point out that a lot of people were at this show tonight."


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Actually, I was at the show, so spare me your weak and pointless assumptions. I never said Cena did as much butt-kissing. I said Cena did some butt-kissing.
> The Rock was all butt-kissing (and making juvenile jokes). Cena's was more of a "Hey guys, I thought the Rock was funny too. Also, I like MGK, so... stop booing me so much. I'm a good person. Yeah, I can also point out that a lot of people were at this show tonight."


I try not to make assumptions, b/c you know what they say happens when you do that. (As if I would need to; You do that for me yourself.)

"Butt-kissing", "sucking-up", basically synonymous. Regardless, it's amazing how any two people can see the same thing (regardless of changes made between live & TV coverage), & still disagree very much about what they saw.

On a side-note, I'm not sure about MGK; I thought that was what Cena called him, but a WM promo earlier said the artist for the song was "Kid Cudi"... And the kid/guy said he'd come to Mania with Cena, but would "not be taking his talents to South Beach" (as opposed to Lebron, he said).


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Actually, I was at the show, so spare me your weak and pointless assumptions. I never said Cena did as much butt-kissing. I said Cena did some butt-kissing.
> The Rock was all butt-kissing (and making juvenile jokes). Cena's was more of a "Hey guys, I thought the Rock was funny too. Also, I like MGK, so... stop booing me so much. I'm a good person. Yeah, I can also point out that a lot of people were at this show tonight."


I try not to make assumptions, b/c you know what they say happens when you do that. (As if I would need to; You do that for me yourself.)

"Butt-kissing", "sucking-up", basically synonymous. Regardless, it's amazing how any two people can see the same thing (regardless of changes made between live & TV coverage), & still disagree very much about what they saw. {Edit: Upon rereading, you said he did one to The Rock, & the other to the crwod. Don't tell me you "never said" something you clearly did.]

On a side-note, I'm not sure about MGK; I thought that was what Cena called him, but a WM promo earlier said the artist for the song was "Kid Cudi"... And the kid/guy said he'd come to Mania with Cena, but would "not be taking his talents to South Beach" (as opposed to Lebron, he said).


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Rock and Cena made me laugh. After three weeks of Cena bitchifying him, Rock finally got one over Cena. Good job Rock. You left Dwayne back in Hollywood and brought out the Great One.

Punk/Jericho was fucking amazing. The hate is pretty childish at best. I'll explain my reasons why later but that segment was just brilliant by Jericho's promo and Punk's selljob afterwards.

RAW overall was very bland but those two segments mentioned were my highlights.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

TheFrootOne said:


>


lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TheFrootOne said:


>


I love those little comic strips they do lol. Although to be fair, Trips does know how to work around a WHAT chant. It's Taker that is having all the problems lol.


----------



## Plisskin (Nov 21, 2011)

guys, do you think old cena could have got a better crowd reaction somewhere else? like..chicago or new york?
man, it would have been awsome if the crowd were chanting stuff like "welcome back" or "this is cena"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> I love those little comic strips they do lol. Although to be fair, Trips does know how to work around a WHAT chant. It's Taker that is having all the problems lol.







No problems on the deadman's end.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Obis said:


> No problems on the deadman's end.


Lol. They're obviously bothering him. It's nothing major but posting a video from a decade ago doesn't change the fact that _today_, he's struggling a little bit to cope.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

In all honesty, the what chant is the most annoying chant of all time.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Faces will always struggle more with the what chants cause they can't tell the crowd to shut up or insult them like Taker did there lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> In all honesty, the what chant is the most annoying chant of all time.


It's fun as hell when you're there live but watching on TV and during serious moments, it's fucking horrible.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> It's fun as hell when you're there live but watching on TV and during serious moments, it's fucking horrible.


No, it isn't. I still want to punch people in the face for doing it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TheSupremeForce said:


> No, it isn't. I still want to punch people in the face for doing it.


Thank you for telling me my opinion.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Thank you for telling me my opinion.


Being part of a live event where idiots are chanting "What?" doesn't make it any better. 
You enjoy it (despite acknowledging that it's horrible). I don't. 
I wasn't telling you your opinion. I was giving mine.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Lol. They're obviously bothering him. It's nothing major but posting a video from a decade ago doesn't change the fact that _today_, he's struggling a little bit to cope.


He's not really struggling with it as far as we know. Unless he's throwing a fit about it behind the scenes, he's coping with it perfectly, or at least as well as HBK and HHH.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Jerichos promo on smackdown on CM punk was awesome, I have a feeling we gotta watch smackdown now in the build up to wrestlemania to get half the good promos


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Being part of a live event where idiots are chanting "What?" doesn't make it any better.
> You enjoy it (despite acknowledging that it's horrible). I don't.
> I wasn't telling you your opinion. I was giving mine.


I actually started a WHAT chant at a live event before. It was against Del Rio when nobody knew who he was lol. I find it a lot more tolerable when you're actually there in person but not during serious segments involving legends, that's when it gets disrespectful. On TV it can be an absolute nuisance though.



Obis said:


> He's not really struggling with it as far as we know. Unless he's throwing a fit about it behind the scenes, he's coping with it perfectly, or at least as well as HBK and HHH.


What do you mean as far as we know lol? We don't have to hear about him throwing a fit over it backstage when it's plainly obvious that he gets rattled when it happens on live TV in front of us all. Neither HHH or HBK have been phased by it while Taker visibly has.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> I actually started a WHAT chant at a live event before. It was against Del Rio when nobody knew who he was lol. I find it a lot more tolerable when you're actually there in person but not during serious segments involving legends, that's when it gets disrespectful. On TV it can be an absolute nuisance though.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean as far as we know lol? We don't have to hear about him throwing a fit over it backstage when it's plainly obvious that he gets rattled when it happens on live TV in front of us all. Neither HHH or HBK have been phased by it while Taker visibly has.


His character prohibits him from being a jackoff to the crowd.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

rockymark94 said:


> His character prohibits him from being a jackoff to the crowd.


He doesn't have to be a jackoff lol. I'm not saying he has to do anything. All I'm saying is that he is clearly phased by the chants and it puts him off a little. Then he recovers and passes over it.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> He doesn't have to be a jackoff lol. I'm not saying he has to do anything. All I'm saying is that he is clearly phased by the chants and it puts him off a little. Then he recovers and passes over it.


 I guess your right, but I guess after being in business for 20 years and then having little dumbfucks chanting what in every sentence of your promo must be annoying.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

rockymark94 said:


> I guess your right, but I guess after being in business for 20 years and then having little dumbfucks chanting what in every sentence of your promo must be annoying.


No doubt. If it's annoying for us as fans it has to be 10x worse for the guys actually doing the talking and especially when they are trying to be serious like that. I love Austin and all but that chant has to be his absolute worst contribution to the wrestling business lol.


----------



## TheModel (Feb 28, 2012)

If they were true professionals they should just talk over the What chants. By pausing after every sentence, it encourages the crowd to chant more.

I have seen other wrestlers just talk through it and the crowd then gives up.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

TheModel said:


> If they were true professionals they should just talk over the What chants. By pausing after every sentence, it encourages the crowd to chant more.
> 
> I have seen other wrestlers just talk through it and the crowd then gives up.


the deadman is meant to be a slow, methodical talker though. if he came out and didnt pause or just spoke really fast it would look very weird


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> What do you mean as far as we know lol? We don't have to hear about him throwing a fit over it backstage when it's plainly obvious that he gets rattled when it happens on live TV in front of us all. Neither HHH or HBK have been phased by it while Taker visibly has.


Plainly obvious? :lmao, okay. I can see we've gotten nowhere fast, but it's plainly obvious Taker is fine out there with the "What" chants, knows how to handle them and isn't rattled in the slightest. If we're gonna go back and fourth the way we have, I'll end on that.



> the deadman is meant to be a slow, methodical talker though. if he came out and didnt pause or just spoke really fast it would look very weird


Pretty much this. It's always been Taker's style to pause a bit between sentences, and tbh if he was just talking over the what chants, it would sound very weird. Plus if he started doing that all the time, that would show me he is rattled by the chants, as to just talk over it like that, that would be the equivalent of a kid plugging his ears and going "NAH NAH NAH I CAN'T HEAR YOU NAH NAH NAH."


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> the deadman is meant to be a slow, methodical talker though. if he came out and didnt pause or just spoke really fast it would look very weird


I agree with this. However, in his case, timing is everything. Pause when they aren't chanting it (if such a time occurs), & talk through/over it when they are.

On a side-note (saw it mentioned in thread), saw all of Jericho tonight, & was as baored by it tonight as I was Monday... All it did was make me aware of what he said on Monday (impossible to hear even though live crowd was dead silent).


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Obis said:


> Plainly obvious? :lmao, okay. I can see we've gotten nowhere fast, but it's plainly obvious Taker is fine out there with the "What" chants, knows how to handle them and isn't rattled in the slightest. If we're gonna go back and fourth the way we have, I'll end on that.


If it's so plainly obvious that he isn't rattled, then how and why have so many people picked up on and commented on it? I know you're a mark and all but come on. I don't know why you're getting so defensive about it either. It really means nothing. Taker is a little put off by the chants. He isn't perfect. Big deal.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know why Cena keeps making Tooth Fairy insults, that movie grossed more than all of Cena's combined. Cena is truly a shallow and jealous individual


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

kakashi101 said:


> I don't know why Cena keeps making Tooth Fairy insults, that movie grossed more than all of Cena's combined. Cena is truly a shallow and jealous individual


Because Cena's movies are all written/run by WWE, whereas Rock's are written by people who actually write movies for a living...

Not to mention "Tooth Fairy" was a Disney flick, which gives it the best chance of being seen by WWE's target audience, given the "PG" rating & all.


----------

